# A természet furcsa játékai



## tekergo (2007 December 28)

*Akik őseink idejében „a természet furcsa játékai” voltak csupán, ma 330 ezres számukkal meghatározó elemei a társadalmunknak. Választópolgárok, akik bármikor leszavaznak 329 ezer értelmiségit, és ha előrevetítjük a jelenleg uralkodó tendenciát, maholnap milliónyian lesznek. Tét a jövő, gyermekeink élete, de cselekedni ma kell.*

Kezdjük a szigorú tényekkel. A hetvenes években végzett országos felmérés szerint az iskoláskorú gyerekek 3,3%-a volt gyengeelméjű, amely arányt ha kivetítjük az egész társadalomra, akkor az 330 000 beteget jelent. Szintén a hetvenes évekből származó országos adatok szerint a súlyosan értelmi fogyatékosok 24,1%-a cigánygyerek volt, és számuk emelkedő tendenciát mutatott. Vegyük figyelembe, hogy 1976-ban a cigányság lélekszámát 350 ezerre becsülték. Ismereteinket összegezve az a meghökkentő eredmény jön ki, hogy a cigányok legkevesebb 22%-a súlyosan értelmi fogyatékos, azaz minden ötödik az. Az országos átlagot – amely a már említett 3,3% – természetesen úgy kell érteni, hogy abban már benne van a cigányok rontó tényezője is, vagyis a magyar lakosságra érvényes érték ennél valamivel kevesebb, ahhoz a 2,3%-hoz közelít, amelyet az Amerikai Egyesült Államok fehér bőrű lakossága körében is mértek. (Fehérek IQ-eloszlása közel azonos, bárhol éljenek is a világban.) Tehát ha a magyarországi értelmi fogyatékosok számarányát rasszonként vizsgáljuk, akkor a különbség majdnem tízszeres a magyarokkal szemben a cigányság „javára”.

Ez azonban még csak a jéghegy csúcsa. Tudjuk azt, hogy az IQ-értékek úgynevezett normális eloszlást mutatnak. Ha az értékeket megint csak rasszonként vizsgáljuk, igaz az, hogy a fehér bőrű emberek leggyakoribb és egyben átlagos IQ-értéke száz. IQ 85 alatt tekintünk valakit enyhén, 70 alatt pedig súlyosan értelmi fogyatékosnak. A fehérbőrű emberek túlnyomó többsége, mintegy 84%-a fölötte van a 85 pontos értéknek, azaz se enyhén, se súlyosan nem értelmi fogyatékos. Más a helyzet a cigányoknál. Az ő IQ értékeik is normális eloszlást mutatnak (mint ahogyan minden rassznak), de tekintve, hogy náluk 70 pont alatt már az egyedek 22%-a található (fehér bőrű embereknél 85 alatt is csak a 16%), így az egész görbe mintegy 20 ponttal van balra eltolva, azaz az átlag és egyben leggyakoribb IQ érték a cigányoknál körülbelül 80. Mindez azt jelenti, hogy több mint felük legalábbis enyhén értelmi fogyatékos, és a legintelligensebb cigányok is alig érik el a fehér bőrűek átlagát. Mindezeket a megállapításokat a mindennapi gyakorlat is igazolja. A kisegítő iskolák tele vannak cigányokkal, és a normális tantervű iskolákban a cigány diákok csak gyenge eredményt képesek elérni.

A fentebbi sorok miatt sokan nyílván máris rasszistának titulálhatnak, holott a tények megállapítása még nem rasszizmus, mint ahogyan az Amerikai Egyesült Államokban is mindenki tényként kezeli a fekete bőrűek gyengébb értelmi teljesítményeit, még a legelhivatottabb jogvédők is. Tehát aki már itt acsarkodni kezdett, az csak azt bizonyítja, hogy ostoba (vagy cigány). A rasszisták és nem rasszisták ott válnak kétfelé, amikor az okokat kezdjük el firtatni. 

Jogvédők szerint a barnább bőrűek szokatlanul gyenge értelmi teljesítménye a környezeti hatásoknak tudható be. A gonosz fehéreknek elég csak csúnyán nézni egy genetikailag hiperpigmentáltra, és az máris elfelejti még azt is, hogy hogyan hívják, nemhogy még jó pontokat érjen el egy IQ teszten. És ömlik a szokásos maszlag, hogy hát a kedvezőtlen szociális körülmények, a kissebségtudat, és még sorolhatnánk, hogy mi minden okozza, okozhatja ezt a nagy értelmi különbséget.

A teljesség kedvéért meg kell említeni, hogy vannak (tudósok), akik ezt fordítva gondolják. Szerintük igenis az enyhébb értelmi képesség az elsődleges, ami aztán meghatározza a szociális gondokat, a társadalom perifériáján való tengődést. Szerintük a barnább bőrűek kisebb intelligenciája genetikailag meghatározott, és igazán semmi köze a környezeti hatásokhoz. Érvek és ellenérvek feszülnek egymásnak a két tábor vitáiban (persze nem itt nálunk, hanem az USA-ban, nálunk ugyanis a kérdést megfogalmazni sem szabad, nemhogy vitázni róla), és anélkül, hogy megpróbálnám eldönteni ezt az évszázados harcot, folytassuk tovább csakis a szigorú tényekkel.

Létezik Magyarországon egy olyan, hogy genetikai tanácsadás. Természetesen nem ma éli a fénykorát, hiszen ma még a mennyiségi családtervezés sem működik, nemhogy a minőségi (csak egy enyhe utalás a demográfiai helyzetünkre). Néhány őrült genetikus a fejébe vette azt a gaz náci ötletet, hogy milyen jó lenne, ha a gyermeket váró anyák egészséges újszülötteknek adnának életet. Felháborító. Az ilyen fasiszta mocskokat le kéne lőni. Meg is fogalmaztak egy elvet, miszerint ha olyan pár keresi fel őket, akik gyermekvállalása esetén körülbelül húsz százaléknál nagyobb esély merül fel arra, hogy beteg utód születik, akkor nem tanácsolják a gyermekvállalást, míg ellenkező esetben minden tudásukkal azon lesznek, hogy egészséges kisbabák szülessenek. 

Fogjuk fel a súlyos értelmi fogyatékosságot úgy, mint betegséget. (A trendi Európában is ez járja.) Vajon mi történik akkor, ha egy átlagos értelmi képességű (azaz IQ 100), fehér bőrű pár keresi fel a genetikai tanácsadót, és mondjuk semmilyen öröklődő bajuk nincsen? Természetesen szóba kerül annak a veszélye is, hogy nem lesz-e a gyerek esetleg értelmi fogyatékos. A fiatal párt ebben az esetben természetesen megnyugtatják, hiszen az intelligencia örökletessége 60, más kutatók szerint 80%, azaz annak az esélye, hogy egy átlagos értelmi képességű párnak súlyosan értelmi fogyatékos gyereke születik, számítások szerint körülbelül 0,2%, azaz a gyakorlatban elhanyagolható. 

Mi történik akkor, ha egy átlagos értelmi képességű (azaz IQ 80) fiatal cigány pár keresi fel ugyanazt a genetikai tanácsadót, ugyanolyan kérdéssel? Megint csak szóba kerül az értelmi fogyatékosság kérdése, és hoppá, az orvosok el kezdik vakarni a fejüket, ugyanis két IQ 80 találkozásakor annak a valószínűsége, hogy súlyosan értelmi fogyatékos utód születik már 17,3%. Mit kell tennie a tanácsadónak? Természetesen azt, hogy nem javasolja a cigány párnak a gyermekvállalást. És bizony ezt kell tanácsolnia a cigány párok felének. Persze a valóságban ilyesmi sohasem szokott előfordulni, mégpedig azért nem, mert egy átlagos cigány pár sohasem keres fel genetikai tanácsadót.

Tegyünk még egy lépést a borzalmak kapuja felé. Mi történik vajon akkor, ha – ne adj Isten – egy 70-es intelligenciával rendelkező pár keresi fel a genetikai tanácsadót? (Ne felejtsük el, hogy bizonyítottan a cigányok 22%-a tartozik ennél rosszabb kategóriába.) Az orvosok megint csak vakarhatják a fejüket, ugyanis ebben az esetben a beteg utód születésének valószínűsége már 50, azaz ötven százalék! Vegyük még mindehhez hozzá, hogy a fővárosban végzett felmérések szerint egy átlagos értelmi képességű pár 1,8-2,0 gyermeket vállalt a hetvenes években, míg egy familiáris értelmi fogyatékos (IQ általában 45 és 70 között) 6, azaz hatot. Ezek után azt hiszem nem csoda, hogy Magyarországon az 1954 és 1974 között eltelt időszakban az értelmi fogyatékosok száma megnégyszereződött. És a lejtőn nincs megállás.

És itt kell felhívnunk a törvényhozás felelősségére a figyelmet. Köztudott, hogy hazánkban a vérrokonházasságot, valamint a vérrokonokkal folytatott szexuális kapcsolatot a törvény igen szigorúan bünteti. Mindez nem véletlen, annak a valószínűsége ugyanis, hogy egy ilyen kapcsolatból degenerált utód születik 50%, azaz pontosan annyi, amennyi két IQ 70 találkozásakor. Ha a törvényhozók csak egy kicsit is következetesek lennének, akkor megtiltanának minden szexuális kapcsolatot 70-es intelligenciaszint alatt, hiszen mint ahogy a vérrokoni fajtalankodások, úgy ezek is a társadalom genetikai degenerációjához vezetnek. Ily módon minden ötvenedik fehér bőrű embernek tilos lenne gyermeket nemzeni, mint ahogyan minden ötödik cigánynak. Egy ilyen törvény bevezetése alapvető társadalmi érdek, mégis, a megvalósításának még csak halvány reménye sincsen. Alapvető társadalmi és politikai változások kellenének ahhoz, hogy egy ilyen törvény – azaz az emberi faj jogos önvédelme – megszülessen. 

Végezetül vessünk egy pillantást az intelligencia – pontosabban annak hiánya – és a bűnözés kapcsolatára. Nyírő Gyula, hazánk egyik legnevesebb pszichiátriai professzora, akinek könyve évtizedekig tankönyv volt az orvostudományi egyetemeken, nem egyszer kifejtette és leírta, hogy a társadalmi normákat csak azok képesek betartani, és tiszteletben tartani, akik azokat egyáltalán felfogják. Mert egy átlagember számára igen egyértelmű parancsnak számít például az, hogy ne ölj, no de mit kezd ugyanezzel a normával egy értelmi fogyatékos? Ily módon mennél több mentálisan sérült van egy társadalomban, annak világa annál élhetetlenebb, fertőzőbb. Akik őseink idejében „a természet furcsa játékai” voltak csupán, ma 330 ezres számukkal meghatározó elemei a társadalmunknak. Választópolgárok, akik bármikor leszavaznak 329 ezer értelmiségit, és ha előrevetítjük a jelenleg uralkodó tendenciát, maholnap milliónyian lesznek. Ki fogja fenntartani a világot, ha géniuszaink már nem születnek meg? Ki fogja előre vinni, ha már nem lesznek vezéreink, útmutatóink? Tét a jövő, gyermekeink élete, de cselekedni ma kell.

Most már egészen biztosan nem tudom lemosni magamról a vádat, hogy nemzeti szocialista nézeteket vallok, de az igazság az, hogy ez nem is nagyon érdekel. Az acsarkodók nyílván az én véremet is követelni fogják, mondván, hogy ebben az országban náci patkányoknak nincs helye. Már megbocsássatok, kedves partizánok, de hogy lennék én náci ezzel a névvel, amelyet most ostoba dühtől torzult orcátok elé kanyarintok: 
_Ludman Zsolt._


----------



## afca (2007 December 28)

Veszélyes vizeken evezel....


----------



## tekergo (2007 December 28)

Miert?


----------



## afca (2007 December 28)

Kicsit antiszemitának találom.Lehet,hogy nincs igazam.Nekem is vannak nézeteim... Sokszor nem jó mindent kimondani.


----------



## siriusB (2007 December 28)

Egy kis eugenetika?
Amiről írsz, nagyon messzire vezet és nagyon igazságtalan nézőpontból született "felmérés" - márha valóban történt ilyen.


----------



## siriusB (2007 December 28)

tekergo írta:


> Miert?





"...társadalmi normákat csak azok képesek betartani, és tiszteletben tartani, akik azokat egyáltalán felfogják"

Tegyük fel, hogy minden embernek megmérnék az IQ-ját és megkapnák a 30-tól egészen menzaszintig az adatokat. Összeülne egy bizottság: kimondaná, hogy akinek 70 alatti az IQ-ja az költözzön börtönbe, mert biztos bűnöző lesz. (mert egyéb szankcióra még gondolni sem merek!)

Aztán eltelik 20 év akkor már emelni kell a szintet ugye a haladás... Akkor már az is mehet a süllyesztőbe akinek az IQ-ja 70-100 között van. És így tovább.... Nyugtass meg, hogy ugye nem így gondolkodnak az *EMBEREK!!* Gondolom azok vagyunk?

:555:


----------



## kmarkdev (2008 Március 10)

Furcsa helyzeteket teremthetnek a statisztikai adatok. Másrészt az ún. "emberi tényező" nagyon kiszámíthatatlan, de jól is van így.
Az emberek faji hovatartozástól függetlenül nagy számban képtelenek a logikus gondolkodásra, sőt, sokan nagyon komoly szövegértelmezési problémákkal küzdenek. És mind, egytől egyig választópolgárok, akiknek emiatt gőzük nincs, miképp kellene szavazni.
Ez valahogy nem áll össze nekem: több szál fut egyetlen statisztikai érv alatt.


----------



## estfen (2008 Március 11)

Még szerencse ,hogy a Teremtő Egy-nek nem jutott eszébe ilyen felmérést csinálni az egész emberiségen és a határt nem húzta meg a saját IQ -ja szerint. Akkor ki élne ma a Földön?


----------



## b.p. (2008 Március 27)

Az IQ mérési módszere (a feltett kérdések pl.) erősen kultúrafüggő. Ha az európai kultúra alapján feltett kérdésekkel mérnéd, tartok tőle, hogy sok mérhetetlenül bölcs és művelt indiai ostobának bizonyulna. Ugyanakkor bizonyos vagyok abban, hogy 120-as IQ-jú ember gyengeelméjű lenne, ha a dzsungel szabályaiból állítanának össze kérdéseket. Szerintem a cigányokat a saját kultúrájuk alapján összeállított kérdésekkel lehetne objektíven mérni. Az iidézett vizsgálatok csak arra jók, hogy hergeljék az úgyis hergelhetőket.


----------



## carmen (2008 Március 27)

Más a helyzet a cigányoknál. Az ő IQ értékeik is normális eloszlást mutatnak (mint ahogyan minden rassznak), de tekintve, hogy náluk 70 pont alatt már az egyedek 22%-a található (fehér bőrű embereknél 85 alatt is csak a 16%), így az egész görbe mintegy 20 ponttal van balra eltolva, azaz az átlag és egyben leggyakoribb IQ érték a cigányoknál körülbelül 80.-------Nem minden cigány (azok közt is vannak rendesek), de nagyrészük szedte a nagyösszegú családipótlékot, meg segélyeket, dolgozniuk nem kellett, igy a kocsmákban múlatták az időt többnyire. Mi várható el, milyen IQ alkoholista szülők gyerekétől, akik ráadásul nevelésükkel se foglalkoztak, sőt iskolába se járatták őket. Saját maguknak köszönhetnek mindent. Ha azt állitod diszkrimináció érte őket, akkor igazad van, pozitiv diszkrimináció, mindig többet kaptak a társadalomtól, mint mások.
Ami az elkövetkező nemzedékek IQ-jét illeti, majd jönnek a drogosok gyerekei, ami még az alkoholnál is rosszabb. Igaz nem szokás róla beszélni, mert abban pénz van, főleg s sok szervezet jól él az ún. drogellenes kampányokból.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 27)

carmen írta:


> Más a helyzet a cigányoknál. Az ő IQ értékeik is normális eloszlást mutatnak (mint ahogyan minden rassznak), de tekintve, hogy náluk 70 pont alatt már az egyedek 22%-a található (fehér bőrű embereknél 85 alatt is csak a 16%), így az egész görbe mintegy 20 ponttal van balra eltolva, azaz az átlag és egyben leggyakoribb IQ érték a cigányoknál körülbelül 80.-------Nem minden cigány (azok közt is vannak rendesek), de nagyrészük szedte a nagyösszegú családipótlékot, meg segélyeket, dolgozniuk nem kellett, igy a kocsmákban múlatták az időt többnyire. Mi várható el, milyen IQ alkoholista szülők gyerekétől, akik ráadásul nevelésükkel se foglalkoztak, sőt iskolába se járatták őket. Saját maguknak köszönhetnek mindent. Ha azt állitod diszkrimináció érte őket, akkor igazad van, pozitiv diszkrimináció, mindig többet kaptak a társadalomtól, mint mások.
> Ami az elkövetkező nemzedékek IQ-jét illeti, majd jönnek a drogosok gyerekei, ami még az alkoholnál is rosszabb. Igaz nem szokás róla beszélni, mert abban pénz van, főleg s sok szervezet jól él az ún. drogellenes kampányokból.


 

Carmen szivemből szólltál.Nagyon osztom vélleményedet.Amit itt leirtál az a nyers igazság.


----------



## Judith (2008 Április 18)

carmen írta:


> Más a helyzet a cigányoknál. Az ő IQ értékeik is normális eloszlást mutatnak (mint ahogyan minden rassznak), de tekintve, hogy náluk 70 pont alatt már az egyedek 22%-a található (fehér bőrű embereknél 85 alatt is csak a 16%), így az egész görbe mintegy 20 ponttal van balra eltolva, azaz az átlag és egyben leggyakoribb IQ érték a cigányoknál körülbelül 80.-------Nem minden cigány (azok közt is vannak rendesek), de nagyrészük szedte a nagyösszegú családipótlékot, meg segélyeket, dolgozniuk nem kellett, igy a kocsmákban múlatták az időt többnyire. Mi várható el, milyen IQ alkoholista szülők gyerekétől, akik ráadásul nevelésükkel se foglalkoztak, sőt iskolába se járatták őket. Saját maguknak köszönhetnek mindent. Ha azt állitod diszkrimináció érte őket, akkor igazad van, pozitiv diszkrimináció, mindig többet kaptak a társadalomtól, mint mások.
> Ami az elkövetkező nemzedékek IQ-jét illeti, majd jönnek a drogosok gyerekei, ami még az alkoholnál is rosszabb. Igaz nem szokás róla beszélni, mert abban pénz van, főleg s sok szervezet jól él az ún. drogellenes kampányokból.


 
Hátha ez a beszólás nem számit rasszistának, akkor megeszem a nemlétező gyapju kalapom.:555:Ha egy hasonló megjegyzést Észak Amerikában tennél, akkor minimum nézhetnéd az üres pénztárcádat.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Április 18)

Idézet:
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=alt2 style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset">Eredeti szerző *carmen* 

 
_Más a helyzet a cigányoknál. Az ő IQ értékeik is normális eloszlást mutatnak (mint ahogyan minden rassznak), de tekintve, hogy náluk 70 pont alatt már az egyedek 22%-a található (fehér bőrű embereknél 85 alatt is csak a 16%), így az egész görbe mintegy 20 ponttal van balra eltolva, azaz az átlag és egyben leggyakoribb IQ érték a cigányoknál körülbelül 80.-------Nem minden cigány (azok közt is vannak rendesek), de nagyrészük szedte a nagyösszegú családipótlékot, meg segélyeket, dolgozniuk nem kellett, igy a kocsmákban múlatták az időt többnyire. Mi várható el, milyen IQ alkoholista szülők gyerekétől, akik ráadásul nevelésükkel se foglalkoztak, sőt iskolába se járatták őket. Saját maguknak köszönhetnek mindent. Ha azt állitod diszkrimináció érte őket, akkor igazad van, pozitiv diszkrimináció, mindig többet kaptak a társadalomtól, mint mások.
Ami az elkövetkező nemzedékek IQ-jét illeti, majd jönnek a drogosok gyerekei, ami még az alkoholnál is rosszabb. Igaz nem szokás róla beszélni, mert abban pénz van, főleg s sok szervezet jól él az ún. drogellenes kampányokból._
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


Judith írta:


> Hátha ez a beszólás nem számit rasszistának, akkor megeszem a nemlétező gyapju kalapom.:555:Ha egy hasonló megjegyzést Észak Amerikában tennél, akkor minimum nézhetnéd az üres pénztárcádat.


 
Annyira rasszista, hogy nekem van egy gyapjú kalapom erre a célra.

Egyébként kíváncsi lennék, hogy a cigány kultúra alapján összeállított IQ teszttel hová kerülnének a saját felsőbbrendűségüktől elszállt emberek.


----------



## gödipista (2008 Április 19)

Valamelyik fórumon már idéztem egy XIX sz.-ból való történetet:egy sok rabszolgát dolgoztató ültetvényestől a barátja- aki megdöbbent a majdnemfehér mulattok látványától- megkérdezte: miféle niggereket dolgoztatsz te, hisz ezek majdnem fehérek?Ja, kedves barátom, a négerség nem szín, hanem állapot!
Nem a cigányok, négerek, stb IQ-ja alacsony, hanem a társadalom perifériáján élőké, függetlenül, származásuktól, és ez sem genetikailag meghatározott, hanem a halmozottan hátrányos élethelyzetből adódik.


----------



## Judith (2008 Április 20)

És milyen érdekes volt azt tapasztalni, hogy azok a cigánygyerekek, akik Magyarországon kisegitő iskolákba jártak és csak botladoztak, itt Kanadában a legnagyobb többségük három-négy hónapon belül képes volt a hasonló korú kanadai gyerekekhez fölsorakozni. kiss


----------



## Szamócám (2009 Április 14)

Cigánygyerek bekerül az óvodába (jó esetben), iskolába, és rettentő gyengén teljesít. Nem azért, mert buta, gyengeelméjű stb., hanem mert olyan alapvető fogalmakat nem ismer, ami egy átlagos családban felnövő gyereknek természetes. És sokszor még csak nem is az anyanyelve, amit ott beszélni kell. De sokszor kiderül, hogy a rendkívül primitívnek tűnő kisgyereknek éles esze, jó megfigyelőképessége, "józan paraszti esze" van. Csak sajnos a családja nem partner abban, hogy tanuljon.


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 Április 15)

*bab*

Kedves földieper.

Kérlek, gondold végig.

Tehát azt mondod, hogy egy átlagos - ezt a szót kiemelem: _átlagos_ - cigánygyerek semmivel sem gyengébb az adottságait nézve, mint a többi. Csakhát a szülei nem támogatták az ő kultúrlénnyé válását. A szülei nyilván azért nem támogatták a kultúrlénnyé válását, mert az ő szüleik sem támogatták az ő kultúrlénnyé válásukat, és szerinted - nyilvánvalóan - itt sem lehet szó biológiai tényezőkről. Aztán persze a nagyszülők kultúrlénnyé válását sem támogatták a dédnagyszülők, akiknek meg az üknagyszülők nem támogatták a kultúrlénnyé válását, és így tovább.

Kérdésem a következő: Létezett valaha egy őscigány család, akik valami ok miatt - azt ne firtassuk, hogy miért - nem támogatták, hogy gyermekeik kultúrlényekké váljnak, és ez a nevelési hiány, mint a tűzvész, végigsöpört úgy 80-90 generáción? Ez afféle dominó-elmélet? És semmit sem lehet tenni?

Kérlek, csak egy kicsit gondolkozz, mielőtt nem fondolkozol. Nehogy a leszármazottaid szintén ne tudjanak gondolkozni, mert te nem támogattad a gondolkodó-lénnyé válásukat. 

Apropó. A _Homo_ _sapiens_ _sapiens_ akkor most nem is faji kategória? Az örökléstant - mint náci mocskot - húzzuk le? Mendelt hantoljuk ki, és kérjük rajta számon aljas elméletét,

Emberek! Itt nem babra megy ám a játék!


----------



## tekergo (2009 Április 15)

b.p. írta:


> Idézet:
> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=alt2 style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset">Eredeti szerző *carmen*
> 
> 
> ...



Olyan is van?


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 Április 16)

*a cigány kultúráról*

Tényleg közhelyszámba megy B.P elmésnek szánt mgjegyzése, hogy a cigány kúltúra alapján összeállított IQ teszten az európai emberek teljesítenének rosszul.

De tisztázzuk:

- Az IQ teszt, nem műveltségi teszt. Kultúráktól tökéletesen független gondolkodás-készséget vizsgálnak vele. (Mármint az igazi IQ tesztekkel. Az utcai árusoknál kapható, meg az interneten kitölthető tesztekre ezt persze nem igaz, hiszen azoknak a lényege éppen az, hogy a kitöltője elszálljon magától, mert tudja, hogy a Kiskunfélegyháza-Salgótarján-Párizs-Debrecen sorban a Párizs a kakukktojás. Hú, de "intelligens"...

- Ha el is fogadnánk azt, hogy a kétféle értelem nem fedi egymást, de mégis egyenrangúak, azért azt nem árt figyelembe venni, hogy az európai civilizációt európai emberek építették, európai értelem mentén, és amelyet "másfajta értelmű" népek nehogy továbbvinni, de még fenntartani sem tudnak. Viszont az érdekes adalék, hogy pl. az indiai történelem ezzel a mondattal kezdődik: "Kezdetben jöttek az árják." És előtte? Mihez tudott kezdeni a saját értelmével az a "civilizáció"?

De hogy egy kis ellenvéleményt is vigyek a dologba. Nem szabad arról megfeledkeznünk, hogy a cigányságnak van egy olyan rétege, amely már _generációk_ _óta_ - és ez egy nagyon fontos információ - képes egy olyan társadalmi-kultúrális szinten lenni, amely magasabb, a magyar átlagnál. Mindannyian ismerünk ilyen családokat. És ők annak is az élő biznyítékai, hogy a felzárkóztatási programok elhibázottak, hiszen aki képes rá, az felzárkózik magától, pusztán a saját erejéből, aki meg nem, azt lehet hogy irdatlan összegekkel fel tudjuk helyezni egy polcra - no de mi rá a garancia, hogy ott is marad? Erre a magyar kényszer-értelmiség képzés az eleven példa. Beterelték az olvasni szó szerint utáló ifjanti csürhét az egyetemekre, ami után körülbelül három-négy évbe kerül nekik visszasüllyedni - viszont az öntudtauk életük végéig kitart.

De visszatérve az "eli" cigány családokra. Ezekben a nekünk szokatlan mentalitás még inkább pozitívum, mint elitélendő "idegenség". Gazdasági válság van? Akkor mától 12 órát dolgozok naponta - gondolkodik egy ilyen család fője. Míg - valjuk be - egy átlag magyar családfő sírni kezd, hisztizni, toporzékolni, leissza magát, majd megveri a feleségét, hogy bebizonyítsa, mennyire erős. 

Aki olvasta az utóbbi írásaimat is, annak nem új, hogy az úgynevezett cigánykérdést már én is csak csinált problémának tartom. Kétségkívül létezik, és kétségkívül probléma - no de messze nem ez ma Magyarországon a legnagyobb.

És a kúltúrák egyenjogúágáról egy frappáns történet:

Amikor Szegeden divatba jött az egyetemisták körében, hogy lováriból teszik le a diplomához szükséges nyelvvizsgát, ami egyébként még tovább züllesztette az amúgy sem szárnyaló felsőoktatás színvonalát, a természettudományi tanszékeken született egy nagyon elmés, és egyébként semmi szín alatt diszkriminatívnak nem nevezhető döntés:

Csak olyan nyelvvizsgát fogadnak el a diplomához, amely nyelven az adott tudományak van írásbelisége...


----------



## misi44 (2009 Április 16)

> Míg - valjuk be - egy átlag magyar családfő sírni kezd, hisztizni, toporzékolni, leissza magát, majd megveri a feleségét, hogy bebizonyítsa, mennyire erős.



Ez nekem uj....de lehet te okosabb vagy



> Nem szabad arról megfeledkeznünk, hogy a cigányságnak van egy olyan rétege, amely már _generációk_ _óta_ - és ez egy nagyon fontos információ - képes egy olyan társadalmi-kultúrális szinten lenni, amely magasabb, a magyar átlagnál. Mindannyian ismerünk ilyen családokat


En nem ...


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 Április 17)

Tudod, 11 szem földieper,

Ha valamiről te nem tudsz, attól még létezhet. Sőt, meg merném kockáztatni, hogy rengeteg olyan dolog létezik, amiről te nem tudsz.

És elgondolkodtató, hogy téged mennyire zavar az ellenvélemény. Fogadjunk, hogy a kurucionfón kívül mást nem is nagyon olvasol - esetleg a Demokratát - mert egyszerűen összezavarodnál, ha mást is látnál. Vannak ilyen emberek. 

"- Mi leszel, ha nagy leszel?
- Suszter.
- Apádnak mi a foglalkozása?
- Suszter.
- Tudsz még mondani más szakmákat?
- Cipőtalpaló."

És hát, ha neked ismeretlen az a mérhetetlen nyavajgás, ami ma Magyarországon van a gazdasági ingadozás miatt, akkor te nyilván a marson élsz, és csak a marsinfot-olvasgatod.

Van egy banki alkalmazott cimborám, aki szerint az embereknek nem azért dől be a hitele, mert emelkednek a törlesztőrészetek, hanem azért, mert _egyáltalán_ _vannak_ törlesztőrészletek. Egyszerűen megdöbbennek és felháborodnak, hogy a pénzt, amelyből házat építenek, vissza is kell fizetni azoknak, akiktől kölcsönkérték.

De végülis, mit várjon az ember egy olyan néptől, amely mindent csak akkor csinál, ha a körülmények ideálisak. Körülbelül évente háromszor ideális az időjárás egy kis sétára - ezért a magyar ember évente max háromszor sétál. Ideálisak a körülmények egy kis beszélgetésre a gyerekkel - ezért a magyar ember évente max egyszer beszélget el a lányával-fiával. Csak az olyankor már nem nagyon akar.

És a legfőbb baj az, hogy a munkához való hozzáállás is ezen alapul.

Ellenben a sör kupakja bármikor szisszenhet. Tudom-tudom, a cigányok. Csak régen rossz, ha magyar nép viszonyítási alapja a cigányság. Mert akkor miről beszélünk?


----------



## misi44 (2009 Április 22)

> Van egy banki alkalmazott cimborám, aki szerint az embereknek nem azért dől be a hitele, mert emelkednek a törlesztőrészetek, hanem azért, mert egyáltalán vannak törlesztőrészletek. Egyszerűen megdöbbennek és felháborodnak, hogy a pénzt, amelyből házat építenek, vissza is kell fizetni azoknak, akiktől kölcsönkérték.



Eleg barom lehet ha ilyeneket mesel neked , te meg ezt elhiszed es szetkopkodod .
Talan ha vki elveszti a melojat az is belejatszik a hitel meg visszafizetes dologba? Meg hogy eleve arrafele a berek tul alacsonyak?



> De végülis, mit várjon az ember egy olyan néptől, amely mindent csak akkor csinál, ha a körülmények ideálisak. Körülbelül évente háromszor ideális az időjárás egy kis sétára - ezért a magyar ember évente max háromszor sétál. Ideálisak a körülmények egy kis beszélgetésre a gyerekkel - ezért a magyar ember évente max egyszer beszélget el a lányával-fiával. Csak az olyankor már nem nagyon akar.



Mikor ezt osszeagyaltad akkor mar par uveg hatasa alatt voltal?
Ugy irsz mintha te nem is magyar lennel.



> És a legfőbb baj az, hogy a munkához való hozzáállás is ezen alapul.


 Ezt kifejthetned reszletesebben is.



> . Tudom-tudom, a cigányok. Csak régen rossz, ha magyar nép viszonyítási alapja a cigányság. Mert akkor miről beszélünk?


Igazad lehet , nincs cigany problema Mo-n, csak a szelsojobb kavarja a [email protected]
Dolgoznak szorgalmasan, nincs bunozes naluk stb..

Ki beszel arrol hogy ok viszonyitasi alapok ? Mire? Mirol hablatyolsz?


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 Április 23)

Szamóca, szamóca...

Hát persze, hogy a legfőbb baj, hogy egyáltalán van törlesztőrészlet. A magyarságot ugyanis az utóbbi három generációban hozzászotatták, hogy - teljesen felelőtlenül - nyugodtan vállaljon annyi gyereket, amennyit csak szeretne - nem annyit, amennyit el is tud tartani! - majd az állam, a társadadalom úgyis segít felnevelni, hiszen azért van. Csakhogy nem azért van.
(És hadd idézzek egy kis kékkosztümös hölgyet: "There is no such thing as society!")

A társadalom létezésének záloga, hogy a benne élő emberek nem csak önmagukért felelősek, nemcsak annyi értéket állítanak elő, amennyit ők és a kiccsaládjuk felélnek, hanem valamivel még többet is.

És vajon felelőségteljsnek nevezhető e egy olyan családfő, aki tudván, hogy minimálbért keres egy olyan cégnél, amely a piaci viszonyok marionett-bábuja ám ennek ellenére mégis milliókat vesz fel, évtizedes futamidőre? És ilyen családfőkből több százezer van ma Magyarországon. A cigányok ebből a szempontból is "jobbak", hiszen ők eleve nem vesznek - nem tudnak - felvenni hitelt. Így rajtuk egész egyszerűen kisebb a ráfizetés.

Az eredeti írásomat ma is tartom. Valóban probléma a cigánykérdés ma Magyarországon, és úgy, ahogyan azt abban leírtam. Csakhogy nem a cigányok okozzák a legfőbb bajt, hanem azok a fajmagyar munkavállalók, akik gyszerűen megsértődnek, ha a fizetésükért dolgozni is kell.

Például itt, ahol most ülök, minden úszik a mocsokban - három takarítónő meg kellemesen szotyizik a fotelekben, és éltetik a Kádár-rendszert. Én is dolgoztam takarítóként - igaz egy kicsit messzebb. És ha naponta akár öt percre megálltam volna szotyizni, másnap már nem kellett volna mennem. Vannak országok, ahol a munka munkát jelent, és nem csak a munkahelyen végigunatkozott időt. Nem is ott tartanak, ahol mi.


----------



## misi44 (2009 Április 23)

> Hát persze, hogy a legfőbb baj, hogy egyáltalán van törlesztőrészlet. A magyarságot ugyanis az utóbbi három generációban hozzászotatták, hogy - teljesen felelőtlenül - nyugodtan vállaljon annyi gyereket, amennyit csak szeretne - nem annyit, amennyit el is tud tartani! - majd az állam, a társadadalom úgyis segít felnevelni, hiszen azért van. Csakhogy nem azért van.



Eddig mindig azt hallottam hogy keves gyerek szuletik (nem cigany), fogy a nepseg.
Jartam Mo-n parszor sok gyereket sehol nem lattam , hacsak nem kicsit sotetebb volt a boruk meg piszkosak voltak sajat hibajukon kivul.



> A társadalom létezésének záloga, hogy a benne élő emberek nem csak önmagukért felelősek, nemcsak annyi értéket állítanak elő, amennyit ők és a kiccsaládjuk felélnek, hanem valamivel még többet is.


Ez igaz de csak egy alom.



> És vajon felelőségteljsnek nevezhető e egy olyan családfő, aki tudván, hogy minimálbért keres egy olyan cégnél, amely a piaci viszonyok marionett-bábuja ám ennek ellenére mégis milliókat vesz fel, évtizedes futamidőre? És ilyen családfőkből több százezer van ma Magyarországon.



Ezt meg is lehet forditani.
Vajon felelossegteljes egy olyan rendszer ahol alacsony keresettel ,
szandekosan lehetoseget adnak arra hogy tovabb nyujtozkodj mint a takarod er.
Ugyanez tortent az USA-ban is ( vajon nem volt-e ez elore kitervelve hadd menjunk minel tobben tonkre?)



> A cigányok ebből a szempontból is "jobbak", hiszen ők eleve nem vesznek - nem tudnak - felvenni hitelt.


Hat ez nem nagy pozitivum mellettuk..



> Az eredeti írásomat ma is tartom. Valóban probléma a cigánykérdés ma Magyarországon, és úgy, ahogyan azt abban leírtam. Csakhogy nem a cigányok okozzák a legfőbb bajt, hanem azok a fajmagyar munkavállalók, akik egyszerűen megsértődnek, ha a fizetésükért dolgozni is kell.



Akkor ezek nem is leteznek:
1 Letszamukhoz kepest aranytalanul magasabb bunozes.
2 Szocialis segelyen tenges 
3 Uj ciganygeneracio felnovese akik meg az apjukat 1x sem lattak dolgozni.
4 Ciganyvezetok altal a seglyek ellopasa
5 A tarsadalomi beilleszkedes akaratanak teljes hianya



> Például itt, ahol most ülök, minden úszik a mocsokban - három takarítónő meg kellemesen szotyizik a fotelekben, és éltetik a Kádár-rendszert. Én is dolgoztam takarítóként - igaz egy kicsit messzebb. És ha naponta akár öt percre megálltam volna szotyizni, másnap már nem kellett volna mennem. Vannak országok, ahol a munka munkát jelent, és nem csak a munkahelyen végigunatkozott időt. Nem is ott tartanak, ahol mi.



Ja de ezt valaki (fonok, manager stb.) el is turi.


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 Április 23)

Az, hogy abszolut értékben kevesebb gyerek születik, még nem jelenti azt, hogy baj van. Ez a társadalom automatikus válaszreakciója a körülmények megváltozására. Mivel a társadalom egy önmagát szabályzó, dinamikus egyensúlyi rendszer, ha kicsit is szabad folyást engedünk a folyamnatoknak, akkor például a tudományos technikai forradalom miatt lecsökkent munkásszám-igényre automatikuan népességfogyással fog reagálni. Ez a Le Chatelier-Brown elv.

Az, hogy végig a 60-as, 70-es években Magyarország népességszáma növekedett egyenlő volt a katasztrófával, hiszen mindenki tudta, hogy nincs mögötte gazdasági teljesítmény. Ilyen az, amikor mesterségesen beavatkoznak az egyensúlyi rendszerbe. És hogy az emberek ne nyavajogjanak - mert, mint tudjuk, "Kádár idejében jó volt" - elkezdődtek az első hitelfelvételek. Azokat az IMF fejleszutésre adta - a magyar nép meg néhány évig jól élt belőle.

Hát most tehet az IMF arról, hogy megettük a saját országunkat, a saját jövőnket? Hát tehetnek arról a bankok, hogy ha a magyar ember látja, hogy a gyerek kinőtte a cipőt, akkor hitelt vesz fel plazmatévére, a gyerek meg csak hadd sántítson? 

Minden bajt rátolni a cigányokra meg tipikus rabszolga mentalitás. Mert ugyebár a rabszolga semmiért sem vállal felelősséget. Minden bajért mások a hibásak. És ha már itt tartunk, segítséget is máshonnan vár. Most épp az Európai Uniótól. De vártunk már az USA-tól - amikor előtte éppen mi üzentünk neki hadat - előtte vártunk XIV. Lajostól, a franciák királyától, és még sorolhatnánk. De persze a sumnérok a mi testvéreink voltak. Meg az aztékok. Meg a Szíriuszról származunk. A rabszolgának mindig meséket kell kitalálni, ami büszkségre váltja a szégyent, amikor a tükörbe néz.

Ez a nép elveszett. De nem azért, mert mások a vesztét okozták, egyszerűen elvesztette magát.


----------



## MateuszRex (2009 Június 5)

És tehetnek arról a M.országi bankok, hogy éveken keresztül a legmagasabb profitot vágták zsebre Európában? (Naná, hogy tehetnek!!)És amikor a valuta elszalad, ledobják magukról az összes felelősséget, sőt több 100 milliárd forintnyi mentőövért kiabálnak?
Nekem is volt hitelem 1millió forint. 6 hónap alatt több mint 1,5-öt csináltak belőle és amikor a frank az egekben (plafonon volt) mindenféle mondvacsinált indokokkal egyoldalúan felmondták a hitelemet.
Kifizettem az egészet 1 hét alatt, de tudod ezek után csak papírt nem tűrő szavakkal tudom illetni az egész tróger bandát. És én a szerencsések közé sorolhatom magamat, mert volt miből rendeznem a dolgokat. És akiknek a házát viszik azokkal mi lesz szted?
A kisebbségi kérdéshez pedig hozzá sem szólok, mert nem állnák jót magamért. És tudod, nem vagyok alapjáraton fajgyűlölő, csak mocskosul cseszi a csőrömet, hogy az átlagot nézve mennyi napbarnította embernek van menő autója, kilónyi arany a nyakában, de ha segélyért kell menni ők a szegény éhező megalázott kisebbség és ami segély kapnak azt az én (általam is) keményen megkeresett adóforintokból osztogatják nekik.
Nem azokról beszélek természetesen akik tényleg rászorulnak. De meglátásom szerint közöttük is ők a kisebbség.
És még sorolhatnám, de nem teszem, mert teljesen értelmetlen.
Amíg a politika támogató erőt lát bennük és 1 doboz babkonzervvel meg is tudja őket venni, addig semmi értelme.
Majd, ha ők lesznek a többség és mi a kisebbség, majd akkor fognak igazán mindenféle országokba menekülni, hangoztatva, hogy etnikai üldözött kisebbség, csakhogy akkor az már nem lesz igaz, egyszerűen csak nem fogják tudni egymást segélyezni, mert mi már annyira kevesen leszünk, hogy beledöglünk az eltartásukba.


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 Június 30)

*Bankok? Boszorkányság!!!!!*

A bankok nem az ellenségeink.
És nem csak azok az eltartottak, akik nyilvánvalóan azok.

Valóban gyakran lehet érezni azt, hogy a bankok szemetek, de azt nem szabad elfelejteni, hogy ők mindig makroszinten kezelik a helyzetet, és az OTP vezére nem kezd el a tükör előtt maszturbálni, ha Kovács Dezső autószerelőnek bedől a lakáshitele. Az a bakoknak elég nagy baj – és azzal együtt mindenkinek, még annak is, akinek egy fillérje nincs semelyik bankban, és nem is törleszt semmilyen hitelt. De ezt olyan egyszerű lenne belátni, tényleg csak olvasgatni kellene a témában – vannak ismeretterjesztő könyvek is – és akkor rájönnétek, hogy amikor a bankok ellen hőzöngtök, kis túlzással ugyan, de olyan kézbe haraptok, amely etet benneteket. Mert ha a bankrendszer összeomlik, akkor a gazdasági teljesítményünk nem 5-6, hanem alsó hangon 25-26%-al esne vissza. Hát persze, hogy a mindenkori hatalomnak kötelessége a bankokat „előnyben részesíteni” a bajban.

És hogy a magukat a „társadalom alapjának” meg „kisembernek, akin az egész állam élősködik” és ki tudja még minek képzelik, azok gondolom még mindig hiszik a marxi elveket, hogy egy átlag ember több értéket termel, mint amit bér formájában megkap. Csakhogy akkor hogyan értelmezzük például a klasszikus LÉTSZÁMLEÉPÍTÉS fogalmát, amikor egy termelést vagy szolgáltatást végző óriásvállalat semmi mást nem csinál annak érdekében, hogy veszteségesből nyereséges legyen, csak kirúgja a dolgozók 20-30%-át. Érdekes módon a maradék ugyanúgy el tudja látni a munkát – viszont a vállalat nyereséges lesz. 

Ilyenkor mondják az igennagyon bőcs szakszervezeti vezetők, hogy „a munkások bérén spórolnak” a vezetők. Csakhogy ha egy dolgozó tényleg több értéket termelne, mint amennyit bér formájában megkap, akkor nem felvenni kellene még 20-30% munkást? Vagy inkább a mai túlméretezett létszámok miatt egy átlag ember ráfizetéses, és ezért lesz jobb a cég helyzete, ha kirúgja? És ezt a többletértéket, amelyet az az igenszéles népréteg él fel, amely magát kizsákmányoltnak tekinti, holott valójában eltartott, a bankszférának köszönhetjük. Nem a profitjuk, a puszta működésük folytán irdatlan értéket állítanak elő azok a csúnya bankok, amit az igenbőcs nép szépen felél – majd pofán akarja vágni a bankokat. Komolyan mondom, középkor.

Egyéni szinten persze nem igaz a tétel, de makroszinten annál inkább: A bérből élők nem termelik meg azt az értéket, amit hó elején kézhez kapnak. És akkor a különböző juttatásokról, a pótlékokról, támogatásokról, kedvezményekről, meg kompenzációkról nem is beszéltünk. Segéllyel természetesen nem élnek, mert segélyt a cigányok kapnak. A rohadékok – mondják sokan – de szerintem ők még mindig jobbak: Kisebb rajtuk a ráfizetés, és nem hőzöngenek úgy, mintha az állam alapjai lennének, és plána nem hazaárulóznak, gyújtják fel a belvárost "a Hazáért". Én sem csípem úgy általában a cigányokat, az eredeti cikkemet sem véletlenül írtam, de ha jól emlékeszem én nem a gazdasági gondokat toltam rájuk. Mert az egyszerűen butaság lett volna.

Többször került már veszélybe az otthonaink melege az elmúlt húsz évben, de persze egy átlagembernek a nagyszájú nő érdekesebb hír. Például a 89-90-es nagyon hősies beszédek, amelyekkel a Vikike is bekerült a történelemkönyvekbe, az országnak nagyon sokba kerültek ám. És 90 telén csak azért nem szöktek az árak az egekbe, mert az a csúnya-csúnya bankimádó, neoliberális, kék kosztümös Margaret Thatcher kihúzott minket a bajból. _„$1 billion Community loan for Hungary”._ Nagyon szépen megettük és jólesett. 

De nem lett volna egyszerűbb ésszel szakítani az oroszokkal – mint ahogy azt az összes többi szocialista állam meg tudta tenni – és egy kicsit kevésbé hősiesen? Ezért van az, hogy amikor Vikike szövegelni kezd az államadósságról, az valahogy nem hiteles. Persze ő a hős, akit imádni kell, aki már vagy nyócszorosan reprodukálta magát, de tényleg nagy bajban lehet az az ország, akinek ilyen emberek a hősei. De erről nem a bankok tehetnek.


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 Október 22)

Mi van, már senki sem támadja a koszosokat? Pedig úgy tudom védeni őket...


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 23)

Nem feltétlen értek egyet azzal a néző ponttal hogy minden embert a maga kultúrája szerint kellene értékelni még akkor is ha más kultúrában él.
Alapvetően azzal a kultúrával értékelik az embereket amiben élnek. Ha ez nekik nem tetszik mehetnek amerre látnak.

Több esetben mint pl a magyar cigány kérdésben is ez most már fordítva működik. Ha nem tetszik a vendég viselkedése a saját házamban akkor foghatom magam aztán elköltözhetek a házamból.
Valljuk be hogy ennyire intellektuális politikusok mellett (oldaltól függetlenül) nem is csoda hogy újra ébredezőben vannak a faji ellentétek.


----------



## siriusB (2009 Október 24)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Nem feltétlen értek egyet azzal a néző ponttal hogy minden embert a maga kultúrája szerint kellene értékelni még akkor is ha más kultúrában él.
> Alapvetően azzal a kultúrával értékelik az embereket amiben élnek. Ha ez nekik nem tetszik mehetnek amerre látnak.
> 
> Több esetben mint pl a magyar cigány kérdésben is ez most már fordítva működik. Ha nem tetszik a vendég viselkedése a saját házamban akkor foghatom magam aztán elköltözhetek a házamból.
> Valljuk be hogy ennyire intellektuális politikusok mellett (oldaltól függetlenül) nem is csoda hogy újra ébredezőben vannak a faji ellentétek.



Egészen biztos, hogy a mostani kiélezett helyzetnek gazdasági okai vannak. Amikor még léteztek olyan fizikai munkák, amelyekben ők is otthon voltak, léteztek munkásszállók és nem volt ilyen eszeveszett különbség a jövedelmi viszonyokban, akkor még ők is eléldegéltek közöttünk, nem az egyetlen jövedelemszerzési lehetőség volt a gyerekszülés. A mostani helyzetben a legtragikusabb a kiúttalanság. Minden, amihez csak hozzányúl a politika - csak árthat.


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 Október 26)

*Hop.*

Aerensiniac!

Díjazlak. És időközben rájöttem, hogy ez egy olyan kérdés, amelyben mindkét fél az igazat mondja - csak más a kiindulópontjuk. Én mind a két kiindulópontot magamévá tudom tenni - a hangulatomtól függ a választás - innen a tudathasadásom.

A társadalmi feszültségek létezésén nem érdemes vitázni, de azt látni kell, hogy nem csak a cigányság irányába mutatnak. Úgy általában Európában mindenkinek ki van a mindene mindenkivel - a 70-es évek óta megint. És hogy ha egy kicsit tovább nézegetjük azt a grafikont, amit a közgazdászok az olajválaságok hatásait elemezve "kínálati sokként" szoktak emlegetni, hamar rá fogunk jönni, hogy a növekvő munkanélküliség, a növekvő infláció, és az eggyel egyidőben romló gazdasági teljesítmény egyben a túlnépesedett társadalmak tünetei is. És ha ezt a szót egy kicsit ízlelgetjük, minden értelmet nyer.

Naná, hogy én sem csípem a cigányokat (bár jegyezzük meg, hogy az a népcsoport, amit mi csak egyszerűen "cigányságként" emlegetünk etnikailag nem egységes. Csak hasonlítsuk össze Kolompár Orbánt mondjuk Mohácsi Viktóriával. Szinte ordít, hogy két különböző alrasszhoz tartoznak) de az ő "megoldásukkal" a problémáink nem oldódnának meg, mint ahogy azt sokan hiszik. És egy esetleges faji összecsapást, "helter-skelter"-t meg minden józan embernek el kell ítélnie, mert a REND megőrzése az elsődleges cél, ami keretein belül a problémákat meg kell oldani. Mert azok, akik állandóan forradalmakat emlegetnek, valójában csak az eszközökez akarják, a felfordulást, a balhét, nem az utána következő esetleges jobb rendet.

A népességfogyás valójában csökkenti a problémáinkat és nem növeli, ráadásul a közhiedelemmel ellentétben a cigányok demográfiai helyzete katasztrofális. Gondoljunk csak bele: 1970-től 1990-ig számuk közel megduplázódott, de 90-től máig nem duplázódott ám meg, és közel sem. Nem véletlenül nem tesznek Európai államok komoly intézkedéseket a népességfogyás megakadályozására. (És nem valamiféle gonosz összeesküvés miatt.) A vendégmunkásokkal pedig - megint csak a közhiedelemmel szemben - nem többen, hanem kevesebben leszünk, telkintve, hogy olcsóban dolgoznak. Mondjuk azt senki sem gondolta még az elején, hogy majd egyszer elkezdenek nem hazamenni...


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 26)

Rendben de a népesség csökkenésével a radikalizmus nő.
Gondolj csak bele abba hogy a kormány akár jelen pillanatban is hiába akarja teljesen semlegesen kezelni a problémát, amikor itt komoly ellentétek feszülnek. Akinek lerúgták a veséjét, megverték a gyerekét, kifosztották a házát és még meg is fenyegették az nem azt fogja várni a kormánytól hogy "jó majd megpróbáljuk integrálni őket valahogy az elkövetkező 20-30 évben", hanem azt hogy tegyen igazságot és biztosítsa a jogaikat.

Az átlag ember számára ebből az egészből csak annyi jön le hogy mindenki egyenlő de vannak akik egyenlőbbek, ez pedig egyenes úton vezet a radikalizálódáshoz, ha nem is a népesség teljes méretében, de azoknál akik érintettek a problémában.

Akárhogy is forgatom a dolgot, a probléma kezelés még az analfabéta szintet se nagyon üti meg. Az empátia teljes hiányában ügyködni szociológiai kérdésekben pedig elég komoly következményeket vetít elő.


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 Október 31)

*Copacabana*

De hát a kormányzat nagyon hatékonyan kezeli ezt a problémát. Mert hát a cigányság demográfiai mutatói sokkal szarabbak a magyarokénál. 1970-90-ig megduplázódott a számuk, míg azóta alig nőtt. Ez - akárhogy is nézzük - durván fél milló cigánnyal jelent kevesebbet. Mégis hány "radikális, sörétes" banda ért volna el egy ilyen eredményt? És ráadásul amit ők csináltak az nagyon csúnyán közelebb vitte az országot egy nyílt összecsapáshoz, amit ugyebár senki sem gondolhat komolyan, hogy az jó dolog. A kormányzat meg - ez alatt nem úgy általában a politikusokat értem, hanem azt a trendet, ami az elmúlt időszakban megnyilvánult - nagyon ügyesen balra néz és jobbra dobja a labdát (ez most nem egy politikai szimbólum akart lenni).

Ugyanúgy mint Nagy Brittanniában a 80-as években: A valaha rettegett ország a véka segge allatt volt, és az IMF-nek kellett megmentenie a csődtől, mint valami harmadik világbeli államot. De a trend váltás ott is meghozta a magáét: A pátyolgató, tyúkanyó állam, ami valóban minden baj forrása, a múlté. Az meg, hogy néhány barni kap egy mocskosul húsos ösztöndíjat, a lényegen nem változtat. Ez is hozzá tertozi a balra nézek -jobbra dobom a labdát taktikához. Akár tudatosan csinálják, akár nem, nűködik.

Átmeneti időket élünk - és ez most nem egy kamu szüveg akar lenni - és azt tudomásul kell venni, hogy az igazi ellenségeink, akik alapjaiban veszélyeztetik az Európai civilizációt, azok NEM az európai cigányság. Hanem azok a - kinézetre és mentalitásra cigányokhoz hasonló - latin-amerikai hordák (pl.) akik úgy tekintenek az Európai prosperitásra, mint annak okára, hogy náluk az ország egyetlen összefüggő putri. Ez afféle kommunista el - nemzetek, földrészek közötti szereposztással. Miattuk van szükség az EU-ra, és ezért kell nem nyüszíteni a belső bajok miatt sokat, mert kell az erő, és egyáltalán a figyelem észrevenni, hogy mondjuk a Brazil politikusok miket üvöltöznek a parlamentjeikben - miközben az Európai vezetőkkel vigyorogva fotózkodnak.


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 Október 31)

*u.i.*

u.i.: A Falkland-szigeteki háború alkalmával csak Európában moralizáltak az emberek. Szegény Maggie még azért is kapott a fejére, mert annyira nem volt pacifista, hogy elsüllyesztett egy ellenséges hajót. (Belgrano.) 

_"It could only be in Britain that a Prime Minister was accused for sinking enemy ship." (Margaret Thatcher)_

Ezzel szemben Argentinában pacifistáknak nyomát sem találtuk. Egységes örömmámorban úszott az egész putri, mintha csak a foicivébét nyerték volna meg. 

Meg kell értenünk, hogy a latin szappanoperák nekünk csak egy érdekes állatkert - nekik a mindennapi valóság. És az, hogy Brazília már egy ideje benne van a top 10-ben, már önmagában ok arra, hogy egy kicsit leszálljunk a mi cigányainkról.


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 Október 31)

El-tamtamoltam:
_"I think it could only be in Britain that a prime minister was accused of sinking an enemy ship"_


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 31)

Ez így mind igaz, de a radikalizálódás szempontjából nem számít.
Sok cigányok által elkövetett bűneset van úgy hogy a fantáziádra bízom a dolgot, de gondolja csak bele hogy az az ember aki nem provokálta ki magának hogy ezt tegyék vele hogyan érezheti magát amikor neki mennek.

Egy bűn eset áldozatának hiába mondod hogy a kormány hatásosan kezeli a problémát, jobban mondva hatásosabban kezeli a problémát mint azt a Ku-Klux-Klan tenné.
Az áldozat jogosan azt fogja mondani hogy ha ez igaz lenne akkor nem történt volna meg a bűncselekmény.
Továbbá jogosan lesz felháborodva amikor olyan dolgokra kerül a sor hogy betiltják a cigányozást mert az rasszista beszédnek minősül, eközben pedig a híradóban teljesen nyugodtan arról társalognak az urak hogy cigány intellektuálisokra lenne szükség a probléma kezelésére.
Most akkor lehet vagy nem lehet?
Mindenki egyenlő mégis vannak akik egyenlőbbek.

Igazat adok neked abban hogy a kormány lépései hosszú távon pozitívan befolyásolják az integrálódást. Ugyanakkor ez csak a mérleg egyik nyelve, mert a másikat meg telepakolják paradox marhaságokkal és a cigányok elleni hatósági intézkedések elmímelésével.
Ma tételesen ott tartunk hogy ön törvényű cigányok rendőrt játszva állíthatnak meg autósokat és fenyegethetik meg őket kedvükre arra hivatkozva hogy ők meg vannak félemlítve és ezért ez jogos.

A kormány válasza erre hogy nincs olyan hogy cigány bűnözés.
Laikus vagyok a téren, de ez engem is végtelenül tud dühíteni. Minek megy az ilyen isten barma politikusnak ha még annyi sincs benne hogy képes legyen megsaccolni milyen hatást váltanak ki a szavai?
A cigányságot pedig én nem veszem védelmembe.
Nem a magyar ember kezdett az ő portájukra járni lopni és nem is a magyar ember gyereke terrorizálja a cigány csemetéket az iskolában, hanem éppen ellenkezőleg.

Semmilyen szinten nem tartom jogosnak a cigányság viselkedését vagy igényeit.
Azaz semmivel sem tartom jogosabbnak mint bármelyik magyar állampolgárét. Mindenki akar munkát, fizetést, házat, ennek ellenére nem mindenki jár lopni és él erkölcsi fertőben (tisztelet a kivételnek). Ezek sajnos olyan fogalmak amik (legalábbis a köztudatban) lassan összeforrnak a cigány szóval és ennek pedig meg lesz a böjtje akár akarják akár nem, a kormánynak pedig vigyáznia kellene mert ha továbbra is benzinnel próbálja oltani a parázsló ellentéteket akkor ő is nagyon megégetheti magát.


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 November 2)

Jó, a cigányok átjárnak a kertedbe almát lopni.
Viszont a 60-aa, 70-es években több százezer lakást osztogattak szét, eleinte tökéletesen ingyen - "lakáskiutalással" - aztán valamicske pénzért - "használatbavételi díj". Ugyenezeket a lakásokat most elkezdték - szintén állami, azaz közös pénzből - felújítani, de a tulajdonosok, akik megfogták az isten lábát azzal, hogy jó korba születtek, iszonyú csúnya összegekért adják ki mai fiataloknak - munkásoknak, egyetemistáknak. Csakhogy ezen ingatlanok egy nagyon jelentős része már hitelből épült, amely adósságok még MOST is törlesztés alatt állnak.

Hadd összegezzem: Albérleti díjat fizetek, hogy abban a lakásban élhessek, amely eredeti árárt nekem kell majd törleszteni, és a felújításokat is én fizetem.

Nekem ettől nyílik ki a bicska a zsbemben - pölö - ehhez képeset, hogy a cigányok almát, meg tüzifát lopnak a portámról már igazán csak részletkérdés. A cigányokat mindenki szidja - a betegeskedő aranygenerációt meg mindenki sajnálja. Pedig, melyik is a gálástalanabb ingyenélő?

Csak utóiratként: A magyarság az egyetlen nép Európában, akinek a "LEGYEN INGATLANTULAJDONOD" a 11. parancsolat. (Csak összehasonlításként: Nagy-Brittanniában azoknak a családoknak az aránya, akik birtokolták a lakást-házat, amelyben éltek a Thatcher-korszak végére érte el a 2/3-ot.) Egy olyan országban, ahol NINCS proletariátus, mert minden családnak van magántulajdona - és az ingatlantulajdon tőkének számít! - nagyon furcsának tűnik szidni valamiféle torz erkölcsiség nevében azokat, akiknek semmijük nincsen.


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 November 2)

Hát persze, hogy van olyan, hogy cigánybűnözés!

De ha már ezt a tételt - valamiféle alapigazságként - minenáron ki akarjuk kiáltani, hogy "messzire hallatszódjon a hangunk", akkor semmi esetre se álljunk meg itt, ezen a ponton, hanem kiáltsuk ki mindjárt azt is, hogy magyarbűnözés is van. Mert ha jól emlékszem, ebben az országban történt meg, hogy egy homályos eszme nevében a csürhe végigrabolta az ügyességükből-szívós munkájukból fakadóan tehetős réteget, majd majdnem éhen halt. 

Csakhogy, amikor őket szidjuk - tudom én, hogy szidjuk! - már valahogy megfeledkezünk a faji kiindulópontról, és gyorsan lovat váltunk, mint szaros Gazsi a vásári galoppon: Nem a magyarok raboltak, hanem "a nem igaz magyarok". Hogy ki mit lát ebbe bele, az meg mindenkinek a fantáziájára, IQ-jára van bízva.

Persze van, aki ebben is faji kérdést lát, merthogy hát a zsidók - akiket, ha a környzetük meghatározása alapján definiálunk, lehetnek vagy 40 millióan - csak európában. De azért a többség megelégszik a "mocskos kommunisták" emlegetésével, szintetizálók meg valamiféle "zsidóbérenc mocskos kommunistákról" suttognak - mert ilyesmit kiabálni igazából csak seggrészegen van bátorsága az embernek. A lényeg mégiscsak az, hogy ugyanaz a bűn - más tulajdonának erőszakos elvétele - valahogy kikerül a tiszta faji ítélkezési kedv alól.

És ettől nagyon bénán hiteltelenné válik az egész.

Egy ilyen TÚLNÉPESEDETT országban, mint Magyarország, mindig leszenk leggyengébb láncszemek, akikre a többiek minden bajt rá akarnak tolni. De ha egy ki is hullik - az öreg kommunisták már kihulltak, a kiszessek meg most fognak - mindig lesz egy következő leggyengébb láncszem. Márpedig a legnagyobb feszültséget éppen azok szítják, akik állandóan leggyengébb láncszemeket keresnek. 

Mert most őszintén: Kinek van ideje a munkahelyén órákat politizálni, keseregni, átkozódni? És ezek az emberek komolyan veszik a hó végi bérelszámolási papírt, amin a pofájukba van hízelegve, hogy egyhavi munkaidő kibekkeléssel ők termeletek százon felüli értéket, aminek egy részét az állam elveszi tőlük? Mert nem inkább ajándékba kaptak egy rakás pénzt a nullteljesítményért cserébe? És ez még csak a bér, ehhez jön még a családi-_pótlék_, a gázár-_kompenzáció_, a lakásfenntartási-_támogatás_, a szociálpolitikai-_kedvezmény, _de az a lényeg, hogy magyar ember segélyt nem kap, mert segényt csak azok a piszkos cigányok kapnak.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 2)

Azért én ennyire nem tartom két élűnek a dolgot.
Van normális cigány ember is épp ahogy alja magyar is, de ha most csak és kizárólag a statisztikákra hagyatkozunk akkor tételesen az van hogy börtönök 80%ban cigányokkal vannak tele.

<object width="425" height="344">


<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ry3FX87vepM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></object>

Na most azt mondjad meg hogy ezzel a hozzáállással kinek van igaza? Mert akkor most ennyi erővel megint a magyar ember a hülye hiszen a cigány bűnözés, a lopás az követendő példa kellene hogy legyen, azzal a felkiáltással hogy itt csak az nem lop aki hülye.

Ha megengeded úgy fogalmaznék hogy aki lop, aki másokban kárt tesz, képtelen a beilleszkedésre, stb. az antiszociális egyén és teljesen lényegtelen hogy milyen a bőre színe, nem emberek közé való. Többé kevésbé ezért is vannak a börtönök.
Nem mondhatjuk azt hogy "de más is lop".
Ha ezt tesszük akkor az egész rendszer vissza dűl az anarchiába ahol jogai csak annak vannak aki megtudja őket védeni az ökle erejével.​


----------



## Tman (2009 November 3)

Afca-val értek egyet. Veszélyes vízeken evezel...
Az ilyen gondolatok kerültek már a történelem évezredei alatt ember életekbe...


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 November 4)

Szépen elbeszélünk egymás mellett.

Az minden esetre nekem annyira furcsa, amikor Európa mai népei valahogy pusztulásként akarják beállítani az emigránsok érkezését, "más népek" szaporaságát, "civilizálatlanságát".

Csak egy példa: 410-ig a mai Anglia területéán virágzott a római civilizáció, művészet, kifinomult jogrendszer, prosperitás - ami kell. Aztán megérkeztek az angol-szászok (germánok, a gyengébek kedvéért), aki előtte évszázadokig nyavajogtak, hogy őket a rómaiak elnyomják, de amikor a nyakukba szakadt a lehetőség, akkor nemhogy továbbvinni nem tudták a római civilizációt, de még megtartani sem. (Ez egyébként nagyon rosszul rímel a Füh-de-hűrer germán-faj elméletére, tudniillik, hogy ők az egyedüli "teremtők".) Két évszázadon át írásbeliség sem volt, egy darab szó, utalá nem maradt ránk, aztán a következő 600 évben meg az angoloknak nem voltak írott törvényei. 

Megint csak összehasonlításként: Hammurabi i.e. 1700 körül élt, és a közhiedelemmel ellentétben a törvényei kifinomultak voltak, a 104-105-106. például a kereskedők nyugtaadási kötelezettségét tárgyalja.

Az angol királyok aféle fő-törzsfőnökök voltak, akik szokások alapján ítélkeztek - hol voltak a bíróságok! - ezért sem "Anglia királyai voltak" - tekintve, hogy egy olyan képződmény, amelynek nincs írott törvénye, bajosan nevezhető államnak - hanem az "Angolok királyai" voltak.

Számoljunk csak: kettő, meg hat, az nyolc... igen, adjunk a bevándorlóknak, cigányoknak mi is 800 évet, ennyi idő alatt még ők is megváltozhatnak. Majd ha letelik ez a 800 év, akkor kezdjünk el pofázni, hogy nem civilizáltak. Mert ha egy angol az - amiben senki nem szokott kételkedni - akkor egy cigány is az. Legfejlebb nem Edwardnak hívják. 

Azoknak, akik meg állandóan figyelmeztetnek: Szerintetek egy nickname, meg közös gép garancia a névtelenségre? Atyaúristen.


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 November 4)

u.i.: A magyar nyelv szórendje kötetlen. Ki hogy pakol össze egy mondatot, az olyan, akár az ujjlenyomat.

Arrólnemis beszélve, hogy hálózatelméleti bizonyítékokvannak rá, hogy ha egy csoport 75%-a felvan térképezve a többi 25 sem bujhat el. Azokon a szar közösségi portálokon hányan vigyorognak? 

Rá kellene szokni a nevek használatára - csakhogy ne váljunk nevetségessé.


----------



## Hszi (2009 November 5)

Szerintem mindegy ki milyen néven szól hozzá ( esetleg szól be  ha önmagát, a saját véleményét adja. A nick gyakran beszédesebb, mint a eredeti név, jobban szólhat rólad, függetlenül, hogy te választottad vagy a környezeted aggatta rád. (Persze tisztelem szüleim választását is!) Üdv, Zsolti


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 5)

Ludman Zsolti írta:


> adjunk a bevándorlóknak, cigányoknak mi is 800 évet, ennyi idő alatt még ők is megváltozhatnak


Gondolod hogy ezt bárki is érvnek fogja tekinteni aki ma pikkel a cigányokra? =]


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 November 5)

Dehogy is gondoltam komolyan, hogy egy cigányoknak adott 800 év érv lehet akármi mellett. Mindössze a kifogások abszurditására akartam felhívni a figyelmet, ami őserővel nyilvánul meg például az angol "szélsőjobb" követeléseiben, tudniillik hogy az _őslakosok_ érdekeit kell védeni Britanniában. Ha ezt bárki komolyan veszi, akkor a jelszó adott: "Angolok, takarodjatok a Brit szigetekről!"

Koszos arabok hivatkoznak az egyiptomi civilizációra, mint az _ő őseik_ teljesítményére; összenőtt szemöldökű, tesztoszteron-túltengéses "görög" nők finnyognak a szőke Brad Pitt, meg a szőke Szép Heléna miatt a Hollywood-i produkcióban, miközben az athéni múzeumok pincéi dugig vannak szőke daliákat-nőket ábrázoló amforákkal (ha nem lenne jelentése, nyilván a rejtegetésüknek sem lenne); és ugyebár a románok is gigacikik amikor a híres "dák+római=román" képletüket emlegetik. 

Én mindannyiszor keserűséget érzek, amikor mi itt a Kárpát-medencében felvesszük ezt a fonalat, és erőltetjük, hogy a mi nyilainktól rettegett Európa. Az embernek van úgy 40 ezer génje. Utódainknak a sajátunk felét adjuk át. Számoljuk már ki, hogy mi közünk van egy 500 éve élt felmenőnkhöz.

Röviden: Ez az idióta Germán koncepció, hogy "nincs értékesebb dolog a világon a mi népünknél" fog nagyon csúnyán a pusztulásba vinni minket - mert ez a világgazdasági versenyben meglehetősen nevetséges érv. 

Én elhiszem, hogy a magar nők a legszebbek a világon, de ne nagyon csodálkozzunk rajta, hogy mindenféle koszos arabokkal állnak össze. Mert bár a magyar daliánál daliább dalia természetesen nincs - a nők szeretnek hosszútávra tervezni. És ez már önmagában bizonyítja, mi vár ránk, ha még sokáig ringatjuk magunkat álomba a sorozatos öndícsérteinkkel, amelyek egyre szolidabbak: Egyre gyakrabban már csak a cigányok mércéjét ugortatjuk át magunkkal. 

Nem túl magas.


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 November 5)

A magyar nyelvben a mondatszerkesztés valóban ujjlenyomatként működik. Ezt persze azok érzik jobban, akik már maguk is foglalatoskodtak írással, hogy akár 4-5 sor alapján képesek kijelenteni: "már olvastam ettől a szerzőtől valamit... valamikor..." és nem kell sokáig rágódni azon, hogy rájöjjünk, kivel állunk szemben. És vicces, amikor valaki szándékosan akarja torzítani a stílusát, amikor az valójában alig észrevehető jellegzetességekben rejlik.

Fölöttéb különös, hogy bizonyos emberek valahogy mindig rámtalálnak. Talán követtek? Hát _ennyire_ érdekes lennék? Ennyire _unalmas_ az életetek? Engem szem előtt tartani, közben a lelkiismeretre is adni, dícsérvén a betűnevek "beszédességét".

 

Gix.

Nekem egy középiskolás tanárom magyarázta el nagyon komolyan, hogy amikor véleményt fogalmazok meg, soha ne felejtsem le a végéről a nevem és a dátumot, mert a névtelen leveleket ugyanazok írják, mint a névtelen feljelentő leveleket. Igaza volt.


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 November 5)

Ja, és meglkaptam a H1N1-et.


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 November 5)

Azért is írok darabosan, mert állandóan véres nyákokat köhögök a képernyőre, és nagyon munkás leszedegetni ám onnan. Mondjuk, tekintve hogy ez a gép eddig is olyan mocskos volt, hogy éppen csak az Ebola hiányzott róla, egy betűneves besúgóvírus már igazán nem számít. És én sem fogok beledögleni. Már hozzájuk szoktam.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 5)

Ez elég rossz vicc <_<;


----------



## siriusB (2009 November 5)

:shock::shock::shock:

Mi folyik itt, kérem...!


----------



## alim (2009 November 6)

Fekete humor vírus. Ez sem új. Én már régen "hozzászoktam".


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 November 7)

*Kupak a bánat! - neologisma, adjad neki....*

Miért van az, hogy amíg hónapokig nem írtam ide – a kutya is hasonlóan tett. (Vagyis ő se – mostanában nem írtam, és ez sajnos látszik, de azért remélem érthető: a kutya _se_, a kutya _se_…) És ezért a pszichiáterem szava egyre hitetlenebb. Mármint nem szavahihető. (A magyar nyelv egy táltos ló, már megint ledobott. Ha héberre váltanék, az mennyiben akadályozná a megértést?) Szóval még hogy engem senki sem követ. Aki bűn nélkül él köztetek, az vessen magára.
<O</O<?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com




</st1:metricconverter>
<st1:metricconverter w:st="on" ProductID="1. Mi">1. Mi</st1:metricconverter> folyik itt. Attól függ, mit nevezel folyásnak.
2. Viccelődni a H1N1-el. Valóban nem szabad. De ha egyszer elkaptam? Most üljek le egy székre munkaidőben, és kezdjek el siránkozni, hogy „Kádár idejében jobb volt?”. Azt a sztájlisztom nem ajánlja.
3. Fekete humor. „A fekete szín, amelybe testüket burkolják, lassan áthatja az egész lelküket is.” Már nem tudom hol olvastam, de príma stílusa van az illetőnek. Azért mily megdöbbentő már, hogy ez a közepes stílusgyakorlat lett a legfelkapottabb írásom a neten. Hát hol van a zseniális, szigorú tényekre, orvosi adatokra alapozott tudományos értekezésem a cigányok értelmi képességeiről?
<O</O
Ja, most jut eszembe, hogy itt. Nem szóltam.
<O</O


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 November 10)

*vazs*

Azon néptömegeknek, akik aggódtak: Meggyógyultam.

Vazsból vagyok, igazi ausztrál (nem osz_trák_, hanem ausz_trál_) ércből készült vazsból, amit idehajókáztatnak, hogy aztán Dunaújvárosban megkoholják.

Azért milyen szakértelemmel tudjuk ám cikizni a régebbi rendet, amikor az érc még csak innen az Urálból jött. Ez csak úgy eszembe jutott.

Tudja valaki mi az az Eszamba?


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 November 11)

Na tessék. Mindenkit elriasztottam a blöffjeimmel, hogy néhány sorból megmondom, ki vagy, meghogy a Dúvji vazs kenguruszaros. Dehogyis!

Ha csak egy szemcseppnyi esély lenne rá, hogy a kőkemény érveim azok, amelyek akár a jeges kéz, a vitapartnereimbe fojtják a szót - de sajnos ez biztosan nem így van. Valahogy azt tapasztaltam, és mindig azt tapasztalom, hogy amikor az embereknek megpróbálunk elmagyarázni valamit, hogy többé ne féljenek tőle - mert ugyebár igazán csak attól fálünk, amit nem értünk - csak annyit érük el, hogy agresszívvé tesszük őket. Tudatlan emberből így lesz ostoba és agresszív ember. 

Aszem a felvilágosodás végső kicsengés is ez: A legjobb, ha az embereket meghagyjuk szánalmas tekervényeik sötétségeiben, az a jó nekik, ők akkor boldogok. Úgysem létezik olyan rend, amire az emberek azt mondanák, hogy "ez igen, ez már döfi". Hiszen ha alájuk tolsz egy kacsalábon forgó palotát - nem a munkateljesítményéért cserébe, hanem csak úgy, mert ugyebár megérdemli, az jár neki - akkor tutira panaszkodni, fog, hogy miért erre forog, és miért nem arra. "Hágy hogy lehet ebben a szarban lakni?"

Á, komolyan mondom, én már minden remélt illúziómat elveszítettem. Ami meg maradt, azt meg megtartom magamnak. Ne is keressetek-könyörögjetek, hogy szórjam még az igét, mert nem szórom. Beragadt. Beragadt, mint... mint... só a sószóróba a SZOTE-menzán egy esős vasárnap dálután fél ötkor. 

"Ah..., Világ! Immár..." 
_(ismeretlen partizán sírverse)
_


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 11)

Az élet túl van értékelve.


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 November 12)

*Ja.*

Arseaniec! - vagy valami hasonló - igazad van!

Az élet túl van értékelve, az enyém meg alul. Úgy érzem magam, mint egy idióta Bronte hős, kiábrándulva a világból - ami szintén "very overrated" - a padláson egy őrült feleséggel, a lábam előtt egy büdös kutyával, meg egy csúnya nevelőnővel. De milyen odaadóan tud rám nézni, azzal az okos, fekete, örökké űzni vágyó édes kis vadászkutya szemével... Pilot! Pilot! Ugye örökké hűséges maradsz!?

"Ah! Ah... Sors! Világ! Ah! El... Immár..."
_Egy másik ismeretlen partizán sírverse, ugyanazon sírról. (Tömegsír.)_


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 12)

Túl sokat gondolkozol. Öreg hiba... bennem is megvan


----------



## Attila-55 (2009 November 13)

Ludman Zsolti írta:


> A legjobb, ha az embereket meghagyjuk szánalmas tekervényeik sötétségeiben, az a jó nekik, ők akkor boldogok.




Szerintem sem kell az emberek életébe felvilágosító módon beleavatkozni.


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 November 14)

Igenám, csakhogy a szabadfolyásnak engedett tömeg ostobasága azon kiváltságos kevesek életét is veszélyezteti, akik _valóban_ rendelkeznek az emberinek nevezett tulajdonságokkal, és nem csak a kromoszómaszámuk alapján lehet rájuk mondani, hogy "ember".

Márpedig ezen kevesek munkája, ténykedése, élvezetei, életvitele - vagyis amit röviden emberi civilizációnak nevezünk - mindenképpen fontosabb, és fontosabb kell hogy legyen minden kor számára, mint a primitív hordák élete-léte, akik számára embernek lenni, a _boldogság_, az egy az egyben az álati lét, vagyis az ösztönök kielégítése után bekövetkező semmittevés, unalom.

Mindketten egyetértünk abban, hogy a felvilágosításnak értelme nincs - a 2-3 éveérettségizettek közül hánynak maradt meg akárcsak 5%-a is az iskolában tanultaknak? - ezért vissza kell nyúlnunk az állatidomítás során jól bevált módszerhez, ha valahogyan mégiscsak irányítani, vagy legalábbis fékentartani akjarjuk az embercsürhét, vagyis a negativ visszaigazolásokhoz.

És igenis, ez alapján a legnagyobb szigorral kell lesújtani mondjuk azokra, akik ostobaságaiknak - vagy sokkal inkább az ostoba színes női magazinoknak - engedve elkezdik nem beadni a kötelező védőoltásokat a kölkeiknek, mondván, hogy azok veszélyesek, és különben is, a háború előtti élet, milyen romantikus volt, milyen jó volt, merthogy a védőoltások, az antibiotikum, az valami csúnya "tudós-összeesküvésnek" a teljesen felesleges eredményei, mint ahogy a klóros ivóvíz is szerintük az.

Szigor kell, mert ha beüt a dögvész, beüt a himlő, beüt a hastifusz azok sem maradnak érintetlenül, akik ezek ellen lettek volna, akik védekeztek - mert értelmesek - hiszen azt a töménytelen dögöt, amit az ostobák elhullott tetemei okoznak, nem lehet majd olyan gyorsan eltakarítani, ahogy majd termelődik. És ami a lényeg: Az ostobák majd azonnal elkezdenek felelősöket keresni. És kik lesznek azok? Hát akik nem betegek, mert volt annyi eszük, hogy beoltassák magukat, és hogy klórozott vizet igyanak... Középkor, a 21. században. Én erre készülök.

Mindezt - és ugyanezen logikát más vonalakon követve, pl. gazdaság - kivédeni csak úgy lehet, ha visszajön a társadalom rendezésébe a tűz és a vas. Egyszerűen az emberek csak ebből értenek, az ostorból, a korbácsból, és akkor legalább lenne, valóban lenne okuk a sírásra-fogcsikorgatásra, ami manapság olyan dolgok miatt következik be, ha néhány luxus-igényükről kell lemondaniuk, mint például az ingatlantulajdon. 

Az embereknek ez kell: érezniük kell, hogy elnyomottak, hogy akaratuk ellenére kényszerítik őket szörnyű-szörnyű dologra - mint például _munkára_ - hogy átadhassák magukat létezésük lényegének, a hargnak, a neheztelésnek, a gyűlöletnek mindazok iránt, aki egy olyan szörnyű dolgot, mint a munka szivesen csinálnak, felelsőégtudattal, és nem csak napi 8-nak hazudott órában.


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 November 14)

Észre kell venni, hogy amikor a legnagyobb tanítóink - Jézus, Nietzsche, a szovjet vagy amerikai pszichológia, és végső soron a szabadkőművesek - két részre osztják az embereket, mindig csak kettőre, akkor valójában ugyanarról beszélnek. Nietzsche _szolgái_ ugyanazok, mint az amerikai pszichológia _B-tipusú emberei_, és teljes az azonosság azokkal, akikről Jézus úgy beszélt, hogy akiket ő _nem fog_ feltámasztani az utolsó napon. 

Különböző korokban született különböző megfogalmazásai ugyanannak a jelenségnek. Tudtlan balgák, akik fanatikusan ragaszkodnak ostobaságaikhoz, sőt, rá akarják késnyszeríteni másokra is. Csak a tűz és vas. Csak a tűz és vas.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 14)

Van az az érdekes elmélet hogy az emberi tudat csak létező, már megtapasztalt sémákkal dolgozik. Képes arra hogy a meglévőket kombinálja, de arra hogy teljesen újat, egyedit létrehozzon arra nem.

Éppen ezért kissé komplikált ezekből a jól megtermett sémákból kilépni, hiszen eleve az szükséges hozzá hogy megtapasztaljuk a másik oldalt, átérezzük az érveiket, erre pedig csak kevés ember kapható.

Igazából szerintem azok akik képesek ezen sémákból való kilépésre nem egészen normális emberek. Éppen ebből a "több síkú" szemléletből következik hogy tétlenek maradnak és mindig puszta szemlélői a dolgoknak, soha nem az irányítói. Erre mondják hogy a hülyék mindenben biztosak, akik meg tudnak is valamit mindenben kételkednek.


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 November 17)

Kit tekintesz tétlennek, akik csak szemlélik a folyamatokat.

Például ha a huszadik század "beindulását" nézed, és fel kellene sorolnod azokat a szereplőket, akik aktívan részt vettek az események irányításában, gondolom az összes történelemkönyvekből ismert szereplő eszedbejutna II. Vilmostól Tiszáig. De vajon eszedbe jutna-e Fritz Haber? Hát persze, hogy nem, tekintve, hogy a történészek leélik az életüket úgy, hogy "gondos elemzéseik" során valahogy épp a lényegre nem fordítanak figyelmet.

II. Vilmos, Tisza, a szemben álló felek vezérei, királyai, elnökei tökéketesen cserélhető, és könnyedén pótolható figurák. Fritz Haber viszont nem. 

És annyira édesek a történészek, amikor sorolják az okokat, hogy _miért_ pont 1914, csak épp azt felejtik el, hogy előtte nem lett volna _mivel_ lődözni, mert akkor Fritz és a cimborája Carl az ammóniaszintézist még nem oldotta meg.

Ma is mindenki Obama lázban ég. Obama sörözik, Obama a talk-show sztár, Obama akinek még a felesége is cuki. Ezzel szemben Ben Bernanke nem ér rá sörözni, nem ér rá viccelődni a csürhének, és a feleségét soha a büdös életben még csak fotón sem fogod látni, mert ő egy fontos ember, aki nemrég megmentette a világot. Ennek ellenére nem veri a mellét, nem tart tízezrek előtt beszédeket csupa nagy szavakkal, ő beéri azzal, hogy beilleszt egy téglát abba az építménybe, amelybe - tudja - ő sohasem teheti be a lábát.

Bernanke az irányító, Obama meg csak egy öszdöndíjas néger.


----------



## fire.blade (2009 November 17)

Húha. Már ide is elért ez faji megkülönböztetősdi. A statisztikai adatokhoz egy közgázon tanult mondás jut eszembe. Annak a statisztikának hiszek, amit én magam hamisítottam.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 17)

fire.blade írta:


> Húha. Már ide is elért ez faji megkülönböztetősdi. A statisztikai adatokhoz egy közgázon tanult mondás jut eszembe. Annak a statisztikának hiszek, amit én magam hamisítottam.


Ezek szerint a világ lapos, Kína meg nem létezik, mert innen egyiket sem látni, ki tudja ki hamisította.

Egyébként pedig nem faji megkülönböztetősdi, mert az ég adta világon senkit nem érdekel hogy milyen színű a bőre vagy hogy milyen tájszólással és/vagy nyelven beszél. Itt pusztán arról van szó hogy nem a fehér ember követ el sorozatosan erőszakot szegény romákon, de még csak nem is ő jár lopni hozzájuk.
Továbbá az hogy a közhangulat ellenük fordul, *SEM* a bőrük színe miatt van hanem a tulajdon viselkedésük és életvitelük miatt ami minden csak nem népi szokás, ergo még csak nem is a népi hovatartozásuk miatt történik mind ez.

Aki szerint ez faji megkülönböztetés az egyszerűen demagóg és még arra sem vette a fáradtságot hogy átgondolja a témát.


----------



## gödipista (2009 November 17)

*"csak tűz és vas"*

Kedves Ludens barátom! az általad az állatidomításban sikeresnek vélt módszerek, ma már sem az idomárok, sem az etológusok által nem elfogadott módszerek... az emberek pedig olyanok, amilyenek, és ezen valóban a megrögzött aufklaristák tudnak a legkevesebbet változtatni.
A konkrét példák pedig - bár akceptálom a szándékot - rosszak. A H1N1-től a klóros vízig...
üdv: GP.


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 November 18)

Pista!

Ha te nem látsz értelmet a soraimba, ne a magasztos prózámat okold. Tudod, már Marx is megmondta: Az értelem nélküli emberek elméje a világot mindig értelm-nélküli zavarként tükrözi vissza. Divatgondolkodó vagy. Divatos dolgokat teszel. Divatos dolgokat _iszol_.

Egy halmozott elektrosokk talán segíthetne rajtad. De ha folytatod tovább a megkezdett utat, a totál alkoholizmus nem nagyon fogja ám spanolni a tekervényeidet. De legalább a családban marad. Gödi Pista nem eseik messze id. Gödi István pofájától, mi?


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 November 18)

És Arsenioa... Arsienia... szóval _neki_ meg pontosan igaza van. (Nem tudom, hogy észrevettétek-e már, de ilyesmit ritkán írok.)

A bőrszín semmit sem generál. A bőrszín csak indikál. A csörgőkígyónak sem az a vége veszélyes, amelyik csörög, mégis arrébb állunk, ha meghalljuk. Ennyi elég is: Csörög, átmegyünk az út túloldalára.

Jön egy cigánykompánia szembe, látom a bőrük színét, fogom magam, és átmegyek az út túloldalára. Nem a barnaságukat kerülöm, hanem ami _ezzel jár_. És tök jó, hogy Isten bokszos képpel teremtette őket (nem vagyok ám annyira ateista, amilyennek látszom), a csörgőkígyót meg sercegő farokkal: Segít felismerni a veszélyt, _de egyik sem maga a veszély_.

Aki érti, az nyilván rendelkezik egy nyolc éves gyerek fejlettségével, aki meg nem, az adja vissza az összes eddigi iskolai bizonyítványait, és menjen el egy putriba népeket rajzolni.

Egyébként a cigányok gyilkosait épp az ilyenek miatt kellett elkapni, és kell nagyon példásan megbüntetni, mert ha kirobbanna egy esetleges összecsapás, az ilyen blődgyerekek, mint aki annyira entellektuell, hogy még közgászt is hallgatott, tutira nem a saját fajtája mellé állna, hanem valami homályos bőrszín-ellenes-ellenes stratégia eredményeként a barnikhoz. Így írtaná szépen magyar a magyart, míg a cigányok röhögnének a markukba.


----------



## becky2 (2009 November 21)

Közhely: a kutyából nem lesz szalonna.


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 November 21)

Kedves Becky,

Neked legalább jó a lényegmegragadó képességed. Én ezt sokra értékelem. Lényegesen többre, mint amikor valaki azonos nézőponton áll velem - legalábbis elsőre ez jön le - de aztán hamar kiderül, hogy a gondolkodásának alapvető aspektusai nem működnek, és mindaz, amit vall, csak egy betanult dinamikus sztereotyp.

Inkább valaki nácizzon le, vagy zsidózzon le, hazaárulózzon le, neoliberálisozzon le, mondja azt, hogy rohadt kommunista vagyok, mert Lenint olvasok - príma. De azokat az embereket nem tudom komolyan venni, akik úgy szidják "az egyik énemet" hogy nem látják a többit. Mert ugyebár nehezen írtam volna azokat a cikkeket a Kurucoknak, ha valóban zsidó lennék, és nehezen lennék és nehezen nevezhetném magam fejlődőképes gondolkodónak, ha még mindig tartanám magam hozzájuk. 

Az embereket éppen ez szokta megzavarni. A fejemhez vágják, hogy áruló vagyok, mert más mondok, mint öt éve. Hát persze! Ki az az ostoba korlátolt balfék, aki harmincévesen ugyanaz az ember mint húsz éves korában volt? 

De ugyanezek az emberek keresenk " elnnetmondásokat" a Bibliában, és bizonygatják vele, hogy milyen "hülyék a zsidók", mert ugyebár "miért kérdezi Isten Ádámtól, hogy hol vagy, ha egyszer mindent lát, és hogy lehetett már az első napon világosság, ha a napot az Isten csak a negyedik napon teremtette meg...." stb. 

Szóval engem az ilyen és ehhez hasonló ostobaságok késztetnek arra, hogy időről időre szándékosan mást mondjak, mint amit gondolok, mert én nem akarom, hogy ostoba emberek értelmet lássanak a soraimba, nem akarom hogy kövessenbek, mert a hátam mögül ki lehet takarodni.

A tisztánlátás kedvéért:

Nem vagyok antiszemita.
Nem vagyok ateista.
Nem vagyok kommunista.
Nem vagyok náci.

De mint minden értelmes ember,

- Hiszem, hogy a civilizációk tündöklését és bukását az értékes és értéktelen emberek arányának megváltozása okozza, ezért hiszek az eugenikában. Ezért fordult a figyelmem sokáig a nácik felé, míg végül rájöttem, hogy azok írtottak, akiket valójában irtani kellett volna.
- Hiszem, hogy az emberek úgy általában nem rendelkeznek azokkal a tulajdonságokkal, amelyeket röviden "emberinek nevezünk".
- Hiszem, hogy az állam lényege az, hogy általa a szűk kisebbség munkára kényszerítse a többséget - ahogyan Lenin is tanítja - de nem hiszem, hogy ennek az értelme az, amit ő mondott. Sokkal inkább: ha az embereket nem kényszerítjük munkára, akkor egyszerűen nem dolgoznak.
- Hiszem, hogy a természetet irányító zseniálisan egyszerű törvényszerűségek nem maguktól lettek, 
- Mert igenis hiszek Istenben.

És akárki akármit mond, ezek mind összefüggenek.

Az, hogy ezeknek az elveknek melyek a konkrét megoldásai, a helyzettől függ. Egy asztaltársaságban én ugyanúgy tudom éltetni a nácikat, mint ahogyan a zsidókat, tudom lengetni a vörös zászlót de az Árpádsávosat is. Mert mindig és mindenkor igaz, hogy akikkel érintkezünk, azoknak a többsége tökéletesen felesleges, és ezeknek a szapora organizmusoknak még véletlenül sem akarok olyasmit mondani, ami tetszik nekik.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 21)

Ludman Zsolti írta:


> - Hiszem, hogy az emberek úgy általában nem rendelkeznek azokkal a tulajdonságokkal, amelyeket röviden "emberinek nevezünk".


Sajnos ebben több az igazság mint kellene hogy legyen és nem individuális hanem társadalmi/világ szinten.

A véleményeddel kapcsolatban úgy általánosan az az igazság hogy az átlag ember számára extrém de sajnálatos módon sokkal több az igazság benne mint sem hogy azt egy "mocskos náci" szintű beszólással el lehetne intézni.
Aki a benne rejlő igazságot, társadalmi szintű problémákat képtelen felfogni az a témában már eleve teljesen beszédképtelen.

Egyébként úgy általában nem értek egyet a nácik vagy a kommunisták ostorozásával, meg is mondom miért.
Az alap felállás, nép irtások, lágerek, stb egy olyan dolog amit minden értelmes ember elítél, azonban a mai demokrácia már körülbelül ugyan itt tart. Persze nem nyíltan hirdetve mint azt pl Hitler tette, de nézzünk csak szét egy csöppet.
Nem kell messzire menni itt van Amerika a demokrácia állítólagos fellegvára. Szeptember 11. óta rá nem vonatkoznak semmilyen ember jogi szabályok. Civileket bombáznak, foglyokat kínoznak, területeket szállnak meg mindezt egy olyan ürüggyel ami a mai napig nem tisztázott, mi több minél előbb a szőnyeg alá akarják nyomni.

Úgy érzem hogy bár a sokat hangoztatott náci, kommunista, stb jelzők valahol elítélhetőek lennének azonban ez teljesen komolytalan, hiteltelen és főleg ellentétes hatású olyan emberek, olyan államok szájából akik magasról tesznek az emberi jogokra és jó ha nem tapad több vér a kezükhöz mint azoknak akik ezeket az irtásokat nyíltan csinálták.

Aztán ha ezen túl lépünk akkor is kikötünk ott hogy bármilyen államforma jött létre ezen a világon azt mindig háborúk, kényszer, korbács és vas tartotta csak meg a pozíciójában.
A nácik a mumus szerepét töltik csak be, hogy az embereknek csak annyi jöjjön le a témával kapcsolatban, hogy ülve kell nyalniuk az eget amiért demokrácia van. Sajnos nagyon sokan meg is ragadnak ezen a szinten és képtelenné válnak kötetlenül kezelni a témát. Ebből kifolyólag pedig nem is látják hogy a végtelenségig elítélt nácik lassan de biztosan pozitív jelentést kapnak ha a mai világhoz hasonlítják őket.


----------



## gödipista (2009 November 21)

*"tűz és vas"*

Igendrága Ludens Barátom!
Kétszer is visszaolvasva hozzászólásomat, nekem ebből csak annyi derült ki, hogy nem mindenben értek egyet Veled!
Neked viszont kiderült, hogy genetikailag kódolt idült alkoholizmusom - melyben már atyám is kimondhatatlanul szenvedett - megakadályoz abban, hogy magasröptű intellektuális esazmefuttatásod felfogjam...
Nos, mit lehet erre mondani?
Szuper intelligenciáddal következtesd ki...
Őszinte részvétemmel: GP.


----------



## mjsztalent (2009 November 22)

_Az embereket éppen ez szokta megzavarni. A fejemhez vágják, hogy áruló vagyok, mert más mondok, mint öt éve. Hát persze! Ki az az ostoba korlátolt balfék, aki harmincévesen ugyanaz az ember mint húsz éves korában volt?
_ 
És leszel még hatvan éves is , akkor vajon mi lesz a mondanivalód ?

Csak nem álltam meg belepofázás nélkül.

udv, ignorantoid humanoid.

hja, amúgy nadjon jóó a humorod de tényleg, írjál még ,hahotázok igérem.


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 November 23)

Aerensiniac!

Már majdnem csíplek. Azt minden esetre nem szabad elfelejteni, hogy Hitler elsősorban a német nép irtója volt, ha az arányokat nézzük. Meg is lett az eredménye, amit a hálátlan utó-németek mindig szeretnek elfelejteni. A Nyugat-Német gazdaság 50-es, 60-as évekbeli szárnyalása aligha lett volna lehetséges, ha még akkor is küszködtek volna a túlnépesedés meglehetősen nyomasztó problémájával. De nem küszködtek - hála Dolfinak. Egészen egyszerűn megtörtént, ami ilyenkor mindig szokott: A csónakból kipottyantaknak nagyon rossz, de akiknek sikerül benn maradni, azoknak utána az élet jobb lesz. 

Ugyanez a végső kicsengése a középkor nagy pestisjárványainak is. A Lenin által olyannyit emlegetett vidéki burcsoáziát a pestis hívta életre. 

Adott egy génspecifikus baci, amely egyes családokat kiirt, másokat érintetlenül hagy, aminek egy furcsa következménye, hogy a zabigyerekek sokszor nagyon jól járnak: egyszerűen annyi parcellával találták szembe magukat, amelyet egyedül megművelni nem tudtak. (A jobbágytelek öröklődött.) Kézenfekvő volt a bérmunka életrehívása, amit korabeli feljegyzésekből tudunk, hogy nagyon jelentős volt. Aztán amikor az uralkodóréteg új adókat fontolgatott - mondjuk a 100 éves háború miatt - ezek a "kulákok" rádöbbentek, hogy bár ők is másokat dolgoztatnak, jogilag ugyanúgy jobbágyok, mint akiket dolgoztatnak. Ezért elkezdték kérni, majd követelni, hogy ők ne legyenek többé azok. Kis csúsztatással ezt Lenin már úgy emlegeti, hogy "követelték a jobbágyság felszámolását".

Egyszóval: a népirtásnak - akárki vagy akármi csinálja is, meglepő következményei lehetnek. Ezt általában azok szokták elfelejteni, akik egy ilyen irtás miatt nagyon jól járnak. (Pl: Nem kell félni attól, hogy a belvárosi házuknak becsönget az eredeti tulaja - mert at gondosan el lett tüzelve.)

Magam is ismerek nem egy olyan velejéig antifasisztát, akik elgázosított zsidók házaiban berzenkednek a Magyar Gárda felvonulásai miatt...


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 November 23)

Pista!

Mondom, hogy nem értesz.

És meglehetősen nevetséges, amikor a hozzád hasonlóak a szép próza alatt a cikornyát értik. Látszik, hogy vérbeli ente-lektüell vagy.


----------



## mbtrainer (2009 November 23)

Szerintem az élet nem véges,mármint bármiben és bármikor lehet fejődni.Nem kéne arogánsnak se lenni,mármint agraesszívabb hangnemű üzeneteket küldeni.Inkább tanítani kéne a másikat,alázattal.Mint egy szülő.Ez a legmagasabb szintű szeretet.És az életet se kell elpazarolni,mármint olvastam olya t tőletek hogy alkoholista meg hasonlók,mert a fizikai élet véges.Azonban a másik,a szellemi élet,a lelkünk az nincs idő ill. tér korlátaiba zárva.A fejlődés ott viszont sokkal nehezebb.Pont ezért kell művelni a szellemünk még itt míg lehet,és akár ezt a másoktól való tanulással,segítéssel.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 23)

mbtrainer írta:


> Szerintem az élet nem véges,mármint bármiben és bármikor lehet fejődni.Nem kéne arogánsnak se lenni,mármint agraesszívabb hangnemű üzeneteket küldeni.Inkább tanítani kéne a másikat,alázattal.Mint egy szülő.Ez a legmagasabb szintű szeretet.És az életet se kell elpazarolni,mármint olvastam olya t tőletek hogy alkoholista meg hasonlók,mert a fizikai élet véges.Azonban a másik,a szellemi élet,a lelkünk az nincs idő ill. tér korlátaiba zárva.A fejlődés ott viszont sokkal nehezebb.Pont ezért kell művelni a szellemünk még itt míg lehet,és akár ezt a másoktól való tanulással,segítéssel.


Értékelem az ötletet és nagyon jó is lenne de... hány ember tényleg igazán rátermett arra hogy tanítson?
Hány ember elég rátermett arra hogy ha megdobálják, megköpködik, belé rúgnak akkor egy mosollyal el intézze a dolgot annak tudatában hogy még gyerekek akik ezt teszik vele?
Hány ember képes tudatosan követni a mondást: Ha megütnek akkor fordítsd oda a másik orcád is?

A mai világban csak azt tanítják aki tanulni akar. Aki magasról tesz az egészre és nem is akar közreműködni abban hogy őt értelmes emberi szintre húzzák fel az előbb vagy utóbb ki sodródik a társadalom szélére mint az megesett a cigánysággal is.
Innentől pedig már csak egy kis lépés hogy kialakuljanak az ellentétek amikről a drága cigányság java tesz is azzal hogy lop, csal hazudik, fenyeget, gyilkol, üt és ver életkortól, nemtől függetlenül.


----------



## mbtrainer (2009 November 23)

Van egy szellemi tanító,egy tiszeteletes igazából,aki azt mondja hogy ha 4x kedvezel és erőfeszítést teszel tiszta szívvel,semmilyen hátsó szándékkal akár egy negatív oldalon álló személynek,vagy csak valakinek akinek Te segíteni akarsz,akkor az meg fog törni,és az erőfeszítésed nem lesz hiába való.Ehhez pedig nem kell más csak őszinte szív,és vég nélküli szeretet és kitartás.Persze ez egy emberből kell hogy kiinduljon,de Ő maga nem tudja ezt véghez vinni világszinten.Nézd pl Jézus példáját.Nem volt sok támogatója,de mégis 2000év alatt világszintet öltött a kereszténység.A jó cél és a jó szándék igenis kifizetődő.Ha nem is a mi időnkben,de meg lesz a hatása.Ezek igenis értékes és örök dolgok.Ha csak a cigányságot is nézzük,nem elég pár "jó ember" akisegíteni akar,mert kihasználják.Ez a való világ,sajnos.Csak egy igazi mozgalom kéne,és bizalom a másik fél részéről.De elég romlott ez a társadalom,és nem véletlenek már ezek a szélsőséges faji harcok sem.ha nem is mostanában,de majd mindenképp megoldódnak a dolgok,ebben én biztos vagyok.És nem csak az optimizmus beszél belőlem.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 23)

Én csak azt mondom hogy:


mbtrainer írta:


> Ehhez pedig nem kell más csak őszinte szív,és vég nélküli szeretet és kitartás.


Már itt régen elbukott a dolog.

Igazat adok abban Ludmannak, hogy mára már hiányzik a többségünkből az ami után embernek nevezhetnénk magunkat. Ennek egy része pont az a három szó amit te itt leírtál. Szív, Szeretet és kitartás.

Vannak kivételek, de hála az olyan kaliberű embereknek mint ernoe akik csak köpködni tudnak mert nem rendelkeznek semmilyen szellemi értékkel ők is el vannak nyomva, nevetségessé vannak téve, sőt néha még közveszélyes őrültként is jellemzik őket. 

Összességében igen. Szerintem az optimizmus beszél belőled mert még nem tapasztaltad hogy ezek az emberek milyenek. Kívánom ne is kelljen és így meg tudj maradni bizakodó, álmodozó emberként.


----------



## mbtrainer (2009 November 23)

Igazából én ilyen emberekkel is veszem körbe magam.És nem csak álmodozásképp,vagy utópiaként írtam le ezket a dolgokat.Mármint kicsiben,ezekkel az emberekkel mi is valósítunk meg bizonyos dolgokat.Segítünk itt-ott,és igyekszünk szebbé és boldogabbá tenni a saját környezetünket.De ez csak kicsiben működik így.Sajnos.Mint már írtam,ez világszinten lenne a legjobb,csakhát ez már nem megvalósítható.De abban álmodozó vagyok talán,hogy igen is:minden kicsiben indul el.És ez igaz mindenre az egész világon sőt univerzumban.
Azért örülök hogy vannak emberek akikkel erről ésszerűen lehet beszélgetni.Nem mint az az illető akit írtál az előbb (ernoe) ...


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 23)

mbtrainer írta:


> Igazából én ilyen emberekkel is veszem körbe magam.És nem csak álmodozásképp,vagy utópiaként írtam le ezket a dolgokat.Mármint kicsiben,ezekkel az emberekkel mi is valósítunk meg bizonyos dolgokat.Segítünk itt-ott,és igyekszünk szebbé és boldogabbá tenni a saját környezetünket.De ez csak kicsiben működik így.Sajnos.Mint már írtam,ez világszinten lenne a legjobb,csakhát ez már nem megvalósítható.De abban álmodozó vagyok talán,hogy igen is:minden kicsiben indul el.És ez igaz mindenre az egész világon sőt univerzumban.
> Azért örülök hogy vannak emberek akikkel erről ésszerűen lehet beszélgetni.Nem mint az az illető akit írtál az előbb (ernoe) ...


Nem mennék odáig hogy ez utópia, inkább úgy fogalmaznék hogy többé kevésbé ilyennek kellene lennie az életünknek normális esetben. Segítenünk kellene egymást és nem elzárkózni vagy éppen áttiporni egymáson mint azt a kapitalizmus tanítja.

Azonban ha sikerült egy ilyen közösséget felépítenetek akkor az nagy szó. Tény hogy az emberek ösztönösen megtalálják a helyüket az ilyen rendszerekben, mert felismerik hogy mindenkinek jobb ha jóba vannak egymással és segítik egymást.
Ezáltal a kezdeti bizalmatlanságot és esetleges ellenérzéseket felváltja a bizalom és az összefogás.

Tényleg kár hogy ezek a dolgok csak kicsiben működnek valamilyen oknál fogva.


----------



## mbtrainer (2009 November 23)

Ami egyébként szuper,és aminek nagyon örülök,hogy ez a társulat nem csak a dolgozó 30as 40es éveiben járó emberek között van jelen,hanem nálunk is egyre több a fiatal.Pl a velem egykorú akár közipiskolás és egyetemista,és bennünk még sok erő van.Ha pedig összetartunk,és egy a célunk,nem beszélve arról hogy ez mellett még barátok is vagyunk,akkor ez kitart sokáig,és nem hiszem hogy kihasználással fogunk szembesülni.Csalódások már értek,de többek között mi egymásra is vigyázunk.És nem csak itt van jelen,hanem ezek a megmozdulások világszintűek már.És pont ezért is,igen,nem utópia ez!  Csak egy út,egy eszköz a célhoz,amit már sok ember valósnak lát és ítél meg


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 23)

mbtrainer írta:


> Igazából én ilyen emberekkel is veszem körbe magam.És nem csak álmodozásképp,vagy utópiaként írtam le ezket a dolgokat.Mármint kicsiben,ezekkel az emberekkel mi is valósítunk meg bizonyos dolgokat.Segítünk itt-ott,és igyekszünk szebbé és boldogabbá tenni a saját környezetünket.De ez csak kicsiben működik így.Sajnos.Mint már írtam,ez világszinten lenne a legjobb,csakhát ez már nem megvalósítható.De abban álmodozó vagyok talán,hogy igen is:minden kicsiben indul el.És ez igaz mindenre az egész világon sőt univerzumban.
> Azért örülök hogy vannak emberek akikkel erről ésszerűen lehet beszélgetni.Nem mint az az illető akit írtál az előbb (ernoe) ...


Nem mennék odáig hogy ez utópia, inkább úgy fogalmaznék hogy többé kevésbé ilyennek kellene lennie az életünknek normális esetben. Segítenünk kellene egymást és nem elzárkózni vagy éppen áttiporni egymáson mint azt a kapitalizmus tanítja.

Azonban ha sikerült egy ilyen közösséget felépítenetek akkor az nagy szó. Tény hogy az emberek ösztönösen megtalálják a helyüket az ilyen rendszerekben, mert felismerik hogy mindenkinek jobb ha jóba vannak egymással és segítik egymást.
Ezáltal a kezdeti bizalmatlanságot és esetleges ellenérzéseket felváltja a bizalom és az összefogás.

Tényleg kár hogy ezek a dolgok csak kicsiben működnek valamilyen oknál fogva.


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 November 24)

Aerensiniac!

_"Igazat adok abban Ludmannak, hogy mára már hiányzik a többségünkből az ami után embernek nevezhetnénk magunkat. Ennek egy része pont az a három szó amit te itt leírtál. Szív, Szeretet és kitartás."_

Szerintem pedig ez a három: A törekvés - akármi után, az indokolatlan elégedettség elhagyása, és a felelősség vállalásának képessége a tetteink után. Ha ezek lennének, soha többé nem hallanánk a "majd csak lesz valami" - "mindenki a kisembert bántja, pedig..." - "ha ők nem lennének, jobb lenne, mert ők az okai minden rossznak!" bűvös hármasát.

Az ilyen "emberek" társadalomellenesek, pusztán a létezésüknél fogva. És ha hosszászámítjuk azt a tényt, hogy a gyermekvállalási kedvük fokozott... 

És most nem bőrszín alapján hasítok. Izlandon is létezik ugyanez a jelenség. Björk mondta.


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 November 24)

A szalmabálán ücsörgő szőke lánynak:

Haré Krisna, Haré Krisna, Krisna Krisna, Haré Haré
Haré Ráma, Haré Ráma, Ráma Ráma, Haré Haré
Haré Krisna, Haré Krisna, Krisna Krisna, Haré Haré
Haré Ráma, Haré Ráma, Ráma Ráma, Haré Haré
Haré Krisna, Haré Krisna, Krisna Krisna, Haré Haré
Haré Ráma, Haré Ráma, Ráma Ráma, Haré Haré
Haré Krisna, Haré Krisna, Krisna Krisna, Haré Haré
Haré Ráma, Haré Ráma, Ráma Ráma, Haré Haré
Haré Krisna, Haré Krisna, Krisna Krisna, Haré Haré
Haré Ráma, Haré Ráma, Ráma Ráma, Haré Haré
Haré Krisna, Haré Krisna, Krisna Krisna, Haré Haré
Haré Ráma, Haré Ráma, Ráma Ráma, Haré Haré
Haré Krisna, Haré Krisna, Krisna Krisna, Haré Haré
Haré Ráma, Haré Ráma, Ráma Ráma, Haré Haré
Haré Krisna, Haré Krisna, Krisna Krisna, Haré Haré
Haré Ráma, Haré Ráma, Ráma Ráma, Haré Haré
Haré Krisna, Haré Krisna, Krisna Krisna, Haré Haré
Haré Ráma, Haré Ráma, Ráma Ráma, Haré Haré


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 November 24)

Ez csak szerintem jó? -> ->

-> -> *Marlene dietrich: Bitte geh nicht fort*

Csak hogy lássátok, igenis egy érző szívő emberi lény vagyok.
Itt dobog benn, mint egy kis... dobogóhelyen, vagy dobogós helyezésen, a néha-néha előbukkanó kisfiú szívem.
Rögtön erről eszembe is jutott egy vers - talán Ady:

_"Ah! Ó! Élet! Fel! De mégis el... Immár."_

A fenét Ady. Ez József. Mármint Attila.


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 November 25)

DJ Sztálin.

Már megint túlértékeled magad. Mutassak valamit _neked??!!_

És tudod, van egy olyan emberhajta, akiknek a nevét "nem elmlegetik a históriák", mert úgy általában mielőtt kegyeskednek valamit csinálni, nem kérdezik meg, a büszke mellükre mutatva, hogy "és nekem mi ebből a _hasznom_?"

Látod, azok a fránya korlátok. Amikor neked írok - vagy, ki tudja, talán mi már régi cimborák vagyunk - mindig az az érzésem támad, mint a mélytengeri hallal, aki olvas egy verset a "_tenger felől áramló nyár esti szellőről_", és haptákba vágva gyönyörködik benne. Magyarázd el neki, hogy mi az a szellő. Vagy magyarázd el neki akárcsak azt, hogy mi a _tenger_!

Nem lesz Apokalipszis, én természetesen nem leszek egy lovasa. Veletek mélységi hüllőkkel akkor sem lehet megértetni, hogy mi az a tenger, ha már belefulladtok. Minek is vele erőlködni. Ma még a netről letöltött lányok képeire üríted a slájmod, holnap lesz olyan szerencsénk, hogy megtermékenyítesz vele egy hozzád hasonló szemetet, így akkor sem lélegezhetünk fel, amikor már az utolsókat rugod, mert voltál olyan kötelességtudó, hogy továbbörökítetted magad. A szeméttel éppen ezt nem lehet az istennek se megértetni. Hogy nem kell, _*nem kell*_.

Én mérhetetlen szomorúságot érzek, valahányszor belegondolok, hogy mivé züllött ez a nemzet. És még a hozzád hasonlóak emlegetik a "nagy ősöket". Komolyan mondom, ez olyan, mint amikor azok a koszos arabok az enyves kezeikkel matatnak az Egyiptomi Fáraók szarkofágjaiban. Én már csak a dögvészben reménykedem, én már csak a dögvészben.


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 November 26)

*Ej...*

Így visszaolvasva... azér' tudok ám tapló lenni.
És a legcikibb az egészben, hogy szerintem akkor a legjobb a stílusom, amikor fröcsögök. 

Elnézést kérek tőled, DJ Sztálin,
és tőled is, szalmán ücsörgő lány.

Aszem ennyi. Ha valaki még pályázik a bocsánatkérésemre, az siessen, mert ezek a tudtaborulásos állapotaim nem tartanak ám sokáig!


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 26)

A világ gyűlöli azokat akik a megmentésén fáradoznak...


----------



## siriusB (2009 November 26)

Aerensiniac írta:


> A világ gyűlöli azokat akik a megmentésén fáradoznak...



Nagy igazság!


----------



## misslaura (2009 November 26)

Ez csak szerintem jó? -> ->

-> -> *Marlene dietrich: Bitte geh nicht fort*

Szerintem is ! de miert pont Marlene Dietrich ? ........ nosztalgia ?
külömben gratulalok , Austria es magyar billentyüs compjuter ?


----------



## mjsztalent (2009 November 27)

misslaura írta:


> Ez csak szerintem jó? -> ->
> 
> -> -> *Marlene dietrich: Bitte geh nicht fort*
> 
> ...



Te Laura , én meg itt londonban találtam magyar billentyűzetet, de minek?
és had javítsalak ki vagy kompjúter vagy computer.
Irány a sarokba!


----------



## mjsztalent (2009 November 27)

http://www.lelekbenotthon.hu/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=112

Ezt kapjátok ki !

És akkor most ,már, tudjátok, hogyan szereztem, " Tálent " fokozatot.


----------



## mjsztalent (2009 November 27)

nnnna , akkor egy kis stílus gyakorlat.

1952 tavaszán Stirlic még nem gondolta , hogy Szokolova őrnagy , nem belé szerelmes , hanem Koralcsuk közlegénybe.
stirlic összeomlott , és később , igy emlékezett , vissza.
Koralcsuk , háá , pont Koralcsuk , az a szemét faszkalap.
Izzott benne a düh és a harag.
Stirlic nehezen tartotta magát de időben eszmél , hogy nincs mkég kész a metélt , és meredten bámult maga elé , mikor beadták neki a halálos injekciót , mire csak ennyi volt írva.
H1N1


----------



## mjsztalent (2009 November 27)

mjsztalent írta:


> http://www.lelekbenotthon.hu/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=112
> 
> Ezt kapjátok ki !
> 
> És akkor most ,már, tudjátok, hogyan szereztem, " Tálent " fokozatot.




Ez volta a háromszázadik üzenetem és csak azért írtam , hogy feltűnjön mindenkinek.

300


----------



## mjsztalent (2009 November 27)

Ludman Zsolti írta:


> Így visszaolvasva... azér' tudok ám tapló lenni.
> És a legcikibb az egészben, hogy szerintem akkor a legjobb a stílusom, amikor fröcsögök.
> 
> Elnézést kérek tőled, DJ Sztálin,
> ...



Nem tudta , hanem tudat, tehát helyesen , tudatborulásos !
:99:


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 November 27)

Misz lóra

Sztálinnak tökéletesen igaza van. A magyar billentyűzet nem kuriózum, még oroszországban is csak négy kattintás.

Azon kívül, én a helyedben nem idéznék egy olyan írótól aki arra tette fel az életét, hogy könnyen idézhető legyen, és még Dosztojevszkijen is számon kérte, hogy "nincsenek könnyen idézhető, szentencia szerű mondatai". És aki 40 oldalon kaszáltatja a parasztokat az Anna karenyinában, az nekem ne akarja beadni, hogy érdekesek a regényei. (Ilyenkor bánom, hogy Tolsztoj nem huszadik századi, akkor egy konbájnnal az a kevés kis búza két bekezdés alatt le lett volna aratva...)

Én komolyan el nem tudom képzelni, hogy a Dosztojevszkij vagy Tolsztoj kérdést hogy lehet Tolsztoj javára eldönteni. Tolsztoj egyetlen remek írása "A tegnapi nap története". Nem tudok belőle idézni.

És DJ Sztálin: Tudta-borulás vagy tudatborulás, mi vagy te, pszichiáter? Egy tesztkérdés:

_"A betegség azért hasonlít a boldogságra, mert mindkettő b-betűvel kezdődik, és nem azért, mert mind a kettő embernél fordul elő."_

Válaszlehetőség: Igen - Nem. 

Nincs félrebeszélés. Csak egy válasz jó. És képzelj el ilyen kérdésekből 300-at. Már érted, milyen könnyű bekerülni egy F2000-be? (Az a skicccofrínia...) Hát amikor elédtesznek 12 véres csecsemőt ábrázoló képet, mondván hogy mi van rajta - hát mi lenne? - és utána elképedve nyugtatgatnak, hogy azok nem véres csecsemők, hanem csak tintapacák, valami Rókától, hát ehhez mit szólsz?!?!


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 November 27)

*A stressz-linkedről*

Jézus is a harmincas éveiben halt meg, pedig nem huszadik századi!

Lehetséges, hogy ez egy hülye érv?

Kábé ilyen színvonalúakat lehet hallani a védőoltások ellen. ("_Nagyanyáink korában se... mégis...."_)


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 November 27)

Lóó-ra! (mint a katonai vezényszó)

Most látom csak a többit. Ugye te nem egy olyan nő vagy, akinek epilálásra szorul a szíve? Mármint nem azért, mert meghatódik egy _"Brown-silk-epil-complett-bodysystem" láttán_ (kedvenc reklámom volt, aztán a _"Ha csak két hét kalóriát kell elégetned, marad elég energiád a fontos dolgokra."_ kiszorította), hanem mert rászoruló, tudod, mint amikor a kupak nem akar lejönni a palack nyakáról, hiába tekered, vagy amikor hiperpigmentáltan születsz, és így elevenen rászoruló vagy, szóval amikor valmire szükséged van, mint amikor szűk a cipőd, és szükséged van egy másikra, mármint nem egy másik valakiére, hanem a sajátodra, csak ami még nem a tiéd, de megszerzed, mert rászorulsz, de nem úgy ahogy az előző cipő szorult a lábadra, hanem itt te vagy a cselekvő és nem a passzív elszenvedő, valahogy erkölcsileg, lelkileg, humánpolitikailag, szóval, ugye te most nem kötekedsz velem? Mert akkor a válaszom:

Igen, nosztalgiából hallgatom Marlene-t, mert a harmincas években - a harmincas éveiben - párszol elkaptam, és hát nem mondom, valóban tüzes kis vadmacska, de ugyanúgy tud alázatos is lenni, és egyszer még a barátnőjét is bemutatta - tyühaj! - szóval valóban szivesen emlékszem vissza rá. Sóvárogva. De ennek semmi köze a sóhoz. (NaCl) De persze nem csak a NaCl só, mert például a CaCl is. Lényeg az, hogy egy kis elektronegativitású alkáli, vagy alkáli földfém, és egy savmaradék anion ionkristályos vegyületéről legyen szó.


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 November 27)

*CaCl<SUB>2</SUB>! CaCl<SUB>2</SUB>! CaCl<SUB>2</SUB>!*
Elcsücsmörésztem. De Tanár Úr, én készültem, csak teljesen megzavartak a vegyértékek, de amúgy nem szoktak, és amúgy tudom, de hát problémáim vannak, és hát a nagymamám is, egy kettest! Egy kettest! Csak egy nyomorult kettest...


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 November 27)

Te Sztálin,

minden angol lány ilyen....

Don't watch this video- all these facts are wrong - (tubus)

..."édes"?


----------



## misslaura (2009 November 27)

Lóó-ra! (mint a katonai vezényszó


_JAWOLL ! :shock: _


----------



## misslaura (2009 November 27)

Jolvanna , nem tudtam ! 

öszinten , a Tolsztoj idezet a mai ertelemben tetszett es igaznak talalom (tudod akinek a szakmaja takaritonö , es hetvegen egy kocsma elött viragot arul ) az csak tudja ! 
Tényleg , Dosztojevszkij , vagy Tolsztoj ? en sem tudtam soha eldönteni ! de az is lehet , hogy szomszedok voltak ? :lol:


----------



## misslaura (2009 November 27)

Ugye te nem egy olyan nő vagy, akinek epilálásra szorul a szíve?

Ludman mann , Nem ! 
Valaszom : Ich bin von Kopf Bis Fuss auf Liebe eingestellt


----------



## misslaura (2009 November 27)

Irány a sarokba!
:grin:

ajajj sarokba ? hogy te engem mindeg a sarokba akarsz allitani 
gyanus .........gyanus !


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 27)

Bár fogalmam sincs miről beszéltek, lenyűgöz ahogy az egyes kommentek egyensúlyba hozzák a topic egészét. Mindenki jókedvűen leanyázza a másikat, figyelembe se véve annak szavait és ír vagy 5 hozzászólást amit aztán a másik ugyanilyen kötetlen hangnemben megválaszol.


----------



## mjsztalent (2009 November 28)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Bár fogalmam sincs miről beszéltek, lenyűgöz ahogy az egyes kommentek egyensúlyba hozzák a topic egészét. Mindenki jókedvűen leanyázza a másikat, figyelembe se véve annak szavait és ír vagy 5 hozzászólást amit aztán a másik ugyanilyen kötetlen hangnemben megválaszol.



Mert bár ismerjük a mondást , mégis feledjük.

"Bolondból egy , százat csinál ! "


----------



## mjsztalent (2009 November 28)

*stressz link vs html68*



Ludman Zsolti írta:


> Jézus is a harmincas éveiben halt meg, pedig nem huszadik századi!
> 
> Lehetséges, hogy ez egy hülye érv?
> 
> Kábé ilyen színvonalúakat lehet hallani a védőoltások ellen. ("_Nagyanyáink korában se... mégis...."_)




Nesze, neked !

http://w3.externet.hu/~tavlatok/6803magyarforum.htm

És még mondja rám valaki , hogy link vagyok, pedig csak linkelek !

2005- ből furcsán cseng vissza , kicsi disszonancia, itt-ott


----------



## mjsztalent (2009 November 28)

ez lenne az ittene


----------



## Khata (2009 November 28)

Hát szerintem ezt a sok marhaságot elég hosszú ideig tarthatott összehoznod. Azt tudtad, hogy a negatív gondolkodás káros lehet a szervezetednek is? Van egy csomó kedélyjavító gyügyszer amit azoknak találtak ki, akik hasonló gondolkodásuk miatt megkattantak, és depresziósok, esetleg pánikbetegek lettek. 
Próbálj meg inkább pozitívan gondolkodni, hidd el, jót tesz.

Amit meg a védőoltásról írtál az megint egy abszolüt egyoldalú vélemény. Én sem oltattam be magam, de nem s női magazinok miatt, olyasmit sosem olvasom. Rengeteg érv szól az oltás mellett és ellene, és mérlegeltem. Nem feltétlenül idióta az aki nem oltatja be magát.
Az embereknek ez a degradálása is része a problémádnak.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 28)

Khata írta:


> Hát szerintem ezt a sok marhaságot elég hosszú ideig tarthatott összehoznod. Azt tudtad, hogy a negatív gondolkodás káros lehet a szervezetednek is? Van egy csomó kedélyjavító gyügyszer amit azoknak találtak ki, akik hasonló gondolkodásuk miatt megkattantak, és depresziósok, esetleg pánikbetegek lettek.
> Próbálj meg inkább pozitívan gondolkodni, hidd el, jót tesz.


Na de kérem, nem csak a depressziós, az is beteg aki baszva mindenre csak vigyorogni képes mindenen. Az előbbinek legalább van egy kis realitás érzéke.


----------



## misslaura (2009 November 28)

Kedves Aer , ez is egy stilus , rövid de sokatmondo !
miert kell mindent agyon diskutalni ? es meg hozza undorito kepeket felrakni ? 
Annyira azert senkinek nem lehet igaza ! es mi meg csak ismerkedünk . Eszeveszett vegetnemerö vitaba soha nem megyek bele , es ennek több oka is van : - Soha nem vitatkozok a végtelenségig azzal , akinek nem tudok a szemébe nézni !
- Esetleg a masiknak is igaza lehet !
- Mindég azt irom , amit akkor abba a pillanatban gondolok , spontán 
nem készülök jegyzetelek , még akkor is ha soknak nem eleg inteligens ! utálom a hosszu semmit nem mondo dumat .
_ Es utoljara , nem vagyok föállasba forumozo !! 

Üdv: laura


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 November 28)

Lóra,

- Hát persze, hogy Dosztojevszkij. Ez nem kérdés.
- Németországban is patkányszart kell porszívózni belvárosi éttermek konyhájából?
- És nem, szomszédok az idősült Lenke néni meg Bőhm bácsi voltak, Tolsztoj és Dosztojevszkij maximum a vidéki könytárok polcain azok.
- "_Ich bin von Kopf Bis Fuss auf Liebe eingestellt" -_ legközelebb ezt héber betűkkel írd, nekem csak a Jiddis megy. 

"Ihh möhhte ájne grószes bíö bittö." Azér' tudok ám hasítani, ha kell. Kedvenc német szavam: '*Arbeitsbewilligung'*
Tényleg, 44-ben mi miért nem kértünk tőlük Arbeitsbewilligung-ot? Én egymagam feltartóztattam volna az egész bandát, karomon AMS szalaggal - horogkereszt alakban írva, hogy a szittya germán azzal a kis gyepü-teü agyával is el tudja olvasni - és amelyknek nem lett volna, ne adj isten nem beszélt volna rendesen magyarul, azt visszatoloncoltam volna a tyúkszaros dójcslandjába. 
Hát 89-ben, amikor rajtunk keresztül menekültek a koszos emigránsok, akkor miért nem kértünk tőlük?

Aerensiniac,

Ha egy asztalnál ülnénk, nyilván modráltabb lenne a társalgás, és jobban figyelnénk egymásra. De hát, ez a web.

Sztálin:

Még a hindusztáni eredteű fajták reprodukciós sikere sem igazolja az 1-ből száz elméletedet. Bár egy másfél kilós, 30 centis, teniszlabda nagyságú fejű lényt valóban könnyebb világrahozni, mint egy európai babát, no de azért százat! És csak figyelmeztetésként: a gyarekcsináláshoz ketten kellenek... Remélem ezel nem okozok neked idő előtti sokkot 

Chati,

Nekem olyan furcsa, amikor egy magát magyar anyanyelvű ember számára a "_pozitív_" az egy jelző - és ráadásul az egyetlen a "_negatív_" mellett...

És úgy látom, a gyógyszerkutatásról semmit sem tudsz, így ehhez meg nem is szólok többet annál, mint hogy csak egy _tudatlan_, _gonosz_ ember síja vissza nagyanyáink korát, amikor állítólag jobb volt, mert még nem voltak gyógyszerek, és hát az a tömény emberség ami akkor volt, bla-bla. 
Három csecsemőből egy meghalt, akiket el sem temettek, hanem helyette dögkutakban végezték, vagy a fővárosban az Illatos-úton. (Ott volt az enyvfőző telep) És a tüdőbeteg szifiliszes kurvák hulláját utoljára az értelmi fogyatékos sírásók szeretgették meg... 
Ma jobb. Maradjunk ennyiben.

És végül Lóra, 
igazad van, mi mindnyájan főállású fórumozók vagyunk.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 28)

misslaura írta:


> Kedves Aer , ez is egy stilus , rövid de sokatmondo !
> miert kell mindent agyon diskutalni ? es meg hozza undorito kepeket felrakni ?
> Annyira azert senkinek nem lehet igaza ! es mi meg csak ismerkedünk . Eszeveszett vegetnemerö vitaba soha nem megyek bele , es ennek több oka is van : - Soha nem vitatkozok a végtelenségig azzal , akinek nem tudok a szemébe nézni !
> - Esetleg a masiknak is igaza lehet !
> ...


Kedves laura, hál isten fogalmad sincs hogy mennyire naiv vagy.
Kívánom hogy az életedben soha ne érjen semmilyen olyan hatás ami által ráébrednél hogy mennyire félre ismerted a téged körülvevő világot.


----------



## mjsztalent (2009 November 29)

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4NB3dl_roQ*

_*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4NB3dl_roQ*_

Őket alaposan elhagyta az isten.


----------



## redlion (2009 November 29)

Ludman Zsolti írta:


> És végül Lóra,
> igazad van, mi mindnyájan főállású fórumozók vagyunk.


De Ludman, vele ellentétben TE ilyen vagy!
Csatolás megtekintése 363255


----------



## misslaura (2009 November 29)

Ihh möhhte ájne grószes bíö bittö." Azér' tudok ám hasítani, ha kell. Kedvenc német szavam: '*Arbeitsbewilligung'*
Tényleg, 44-ben mi miért nem kértünk tőlük Arbeitsbewilligung-ot? Én egymagam feltartóztattam volna az egész bandát, karomon AMS szalaggal - horogkereszt alakban írva, hogy a szittya germán azzal a kis gyepü-teü agyával is el tudja olvasni - és amelyknek nem lett volna, ne adj isten nem beszélt volna rendesen magyarul, azt visszatoloncoltam volna a tyúkszaros dójcslandjába. 
Hát 89-ben, amikor rajtunk keresztül menekültek a koszos emigránsok, akkor miért nem kértünk tőlük?

Lud mann , mert 44 ben sokan tárt karokkal várták öket .
jah , és mi az a AMS ? elmagyaráznád ?

Németországban is patkányszart kell porszívózni belvárosi éttermek konyhájából? 

.........lehetséges , nincs kizárva ! 


Aer , külön köszönöm hogy nem butának neveztél , de ez az én világom az emberekben mindég a jot figyelem , mert hidd el az is van ! 

mjsztalent , képzeld megtaláltam az ékezeteket a computeremen 
mindég tanul az ember  

és végül , ugy döntöttem egy ideig lesátorozok itt , megtetszett 
a Lud man portréja , meg a nagy pofája !
emlékeztet a velencei karneval gonoszjára .


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 29)

misslaura írta:


> Aer , külön köszönöm hogy nem butának neveztél , de ez az én világom az emberekben mindég a jot figyelem , mert hidd el az is van !


Én elhiszem hogy az is van, csak tudod nem véletlenül létezik a mondás hogy mivel az okos enged már régen a hülyék irányítják a világot.

Azonban vigyázz, mert ha az emberekben csak a jót figyeled az már eleve azt jelenti hogy a rossz felett szemet hunysz. Ez nem teljes világkép.


----------



## mjsztalent (2009 November 30)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Én elhiszem hogy az is van, csak tudod nem véletlenül létezik a mondás hogy mivel az okos enged már régen a hülyék irányítják a világot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kinek van olyan ???

És végezetül , nem akarlak ingerelni ilyen olcsó módon , mivel a háeszedet nem nekem címezted de ebből lécci ne vonjál le messze menő következtetést .

_" - Soha nem vitatkozok a végtelenségig azzal , akinek nem tudok a szemébe nézni ! " - von Laura._

Itt viszont a Laura , bölcs volt , és csak örülhetünk , hogy köztünk van.

Éljen , éljen , éljen !


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 30)

Mjsz, ha gondolod hosszú időt áldozhatunk rá hogy kifejtsük mi a rossz és mi a jó. A végére valószínűleg az jönne ki hogy nincs is olyan hogy rossz mert az pusztán a jónak a hiánya, azonban ha téged valaki heccből pofán ver egy szórakozó helyen mert 8 állnak mögötte haverok abból te nem fogod tudni levonni hogy miért is hiányzik abból a szerencsétlenből az empátia, a békesség, az önön elfogadás, stb.
Az ember csak mindezek hiányát látja és nevezi ezt "rossznak" és ösztönösen tart is tőle mert ezen jegyek viselője antiszociális ergo veszélyes.

Ezért mondtam laurának is. Soha ne fusson össze olyan emberrel akiben a jót próbálja látni csak annyira figyel hogy közben nem veszi észre az ökölbe szoruló kezet ami nem az orrát fogja eltörni hanem a szívét, mert utána már soha nem lesz képes másokra úgy nézni mint azelőtt.

És hogy kinek van olyan kedves Mjsz?
Azoknak akik teljes döntés szabadságot élveznek mert a középpontban pontosan a 0nál állnak ahol se rossz se jó nincs.
Ez a hajszálvékony elválasztó vonal őrület és józanság között. El tudod képzelni? Akkor tudod hogy milyen a teljes világkép.

Egyébként meg már megint ittál, mi? Azt meg se hívtál :/


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 November 30)

Nahát, misslaura tanácsára benézek erre a topicra, és itt is Aert találom.


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 November 30)

Ja, és a kötelező védőoltásokat nőcis aggyal ellenzőknek:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0e/Smallpox_child.jpg

Belőle sem lesz címlaplány...


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 30)

Jaszladany írta:


> Nahát, misslaura tanácsára benézek erre a topicra, és itt is Aert találom.


Kissé megrökönyödve tapasztalom ezt a commentet lévén nem tudtam hogy egy személy csak egy topicban lehet aktív ezen a fórumon. Mély elnézésed és bocsánatod kérem hogy abban a topicban merészeltem beszélgetni amibe "benéztél".


----------



## redlion (2009 November 30)

Ludman Zsolti írta:


> Redline.
> Csak az idióták nézegetnek ilyen karikatúrákat.


Ludasman. 
Ezeket nem CSAK nézegetem, van aki ezeket rajzolja is. Jó az enyhe idegfeszültségre, de a te feszkódra nagy kisülések kellenének.

Esetleg megmasszirozzalak?
Csatolás megtekintése 363595


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 November 30)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Kissé megrökönyödve tapasztalom ezt a commentet lévén nem tudtam hogy egy személy csak egy topicban lehet aktív ezen a fórumon. Mély elnézésed és bocsánatod kérem hogy abban a topicban merészeltem beszélgetni amibe "benéztél".




Engem ugyan nem zavarsz. Békén akartalak hagyni, azért nézelődtem inkább itt. Nem akartalak idegesíteni. Megnéztem a blogodat, nagyon érdekes.


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 December 1)

*Redline.*
Eszedbe sem jutott még a feszültségedet _munkába_ ölni?


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 December 1)

*Lóra.*

Tehát a jó dolgok ugyanúgy nem halnak meg, mint ahogy a rosszak meghalnak. Aha.

Utoljára ilyen szintű idiotizmust magasztosnak szánt mondatokba ágyazva Virginia Woolf-tól olvastam.

Azért, mert egy mondatnak elsőre nem találjuk az értelmét - mert nincs neki - még nem kell magunkat haptákba vágva györnyörködni benne, mondván, hogy ez akkor nyilván művészet.

Én legalább annyira krokodil vagyok, mint amennyire a kutyám macska, és imádok gyönyörködni a gennyes hamburgerhús szférai muzsikájában. Ja, és az esőcseppek nyilván nem az ablakra esnek - nem, az nem elég költői - sokkal inkább annak "tisztaságára"... 

_"A szerelem... valahol..."_

Ah! Ah! Ah!


----------



## redlion (2009 December 1)

Ludman Zsolti írta:


> *Redline.*
> Eszedbe sem jutott még a feszültségedet _munkába_ ölni?


*Ludasman*.
Nekem nincs időm agyturkászos baromságokra járni, mert dolgozom (IS).
A müvészet más tészta, erre való nekem a rajz (is), de ezt a büdös életben soha nem fogod megérteni, mint ahogy a botfülű sem élvezi a zenét.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 1)

Na de gyerekek, nem illő olyan ember mentális állapotát firtatni aki tisztában van a ténnyel hogy nem normális. Az igazán beteg az az aki ennek az apró dolognak nincs tudatában, és uram bocsá ebből a típusú ember fajtából jóval több van mint azokból akik tudatában vannak hogy valami nem stimmel náluk.


----------



## misslaura (2009 December 1)

Hümm ... csak most tudtam meg mit jelent , mérsékelten moderált 
lehet káronkodni is ? nah ennek külön örükök ám , olyan régen nem káronkodtam magyarul !  olyan jol esik , tényleg , mert a németek 
még káromkodni sem tudnak igazán ! tudtam én hogy itt a helyem ! 

*Lóra.*

Tehát a jó dolgok ugyanúgy nem halnak meg, mint ahogy a rosszak meghalnak. Aha.

Utoljára ilyen szintű idiotizmust magasztosnak szánt mondatokba ágyazva Virginia Woolf-tól olvastam.

Azért, mert egy mondatnak elsőre nem találjuk az értelmét - mert nincs neki - még nem kell magunkat haptákba vágva györnyörködni benne, mondván, hogy ez akkor nyilván művészet.

Én legalább annyira krokodil vagyok, mint amennyire a kutyám macska, és imádok gyönyörködni a gennyes hamburgerhús szférai muzsikájában. Ja, és az esőcseppek nyilván nem az ablakra esnek - nem, az nem elég költői - sokkal inkább annak "tisztaságára"... 

_"A szerelem... valahol..."_

Ah! Ah! 

A büdös francokat , Az idezet nem Virginia woolf , hanem Stephen King ! idiotismus ? nah nah , te kis barna madar , néha vörös csillagal a homlokan ? nevetnek kell , vagy inkabb faszkalap ? 

hehehe , szoval a kép teljes , kis veréb ( de ne bulsulj , a veréb is egy madár !) 

Amig te az arbeitsbewilligungon ragotsz 1944 ben , addig más rég dolgozik ! 
Hát igen , .........nagydolog a szerelem ....Ah!Ah!Ah! 

és végül : imádom a nagy pofádat .............. hehehe 

Üdv : laura


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 1)

Beavatna engem is valaki hogy tulajdonképpen miről megy most a huzavona? Kezdem úgy érezni hogy ehhez nem ér fel az intellektusom.... az kicsi sem ami van.


----------



## misslaura (2009 December 1)

Aer , ide nem kell intelektud , hanem logika ! , nah erre a barna madarunknak biztosan van mondanivaloja mint mindég , pro- kontra !??


----------



## pitti (2009 December 2)

misslaura írta:


> Hümm ... csak most tudtam meg mit jelent , mérsékelten moderált
> lehet káronkodni is ?


Laura, nyugottan karomkoggya mert aztat en szivesen olvasom.
Eddig nem szoltam hozza a Ludman beirasaihoz mert lemerevettem mentalisan es aztat csak 50 fokos szilva palinka tuggya oldani amihez mostanaban nincsen hozzajutasom...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 December 2)

pitti írta:


> Eddig nem szoltam hozza a Ludman beirasaihoz mert lemerevettem mentalisan es aztat csak 50 fokos szilva palinka tuggya oldani amihez mostanaban nincsen hozzajutasom...



 Szerintem valahol itt tart a tema. Persze lehet, hogy teljesen felreertettem. :mrgreen: :444:

http://www.yourememberthat.com/media/8749/Barry_Manilow_-_Copacabana/


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 December 2)

_"Nekem nincs időm agyturkászos baromságokra járni, mert dolgozom" (_*Redlion*_) _
_"Amig te az arbeitsbewilligungon ragotsz 1944 ben , addig más rég dolgozik !" (_*misslaura*_)
_ 
Azért, milyen érdekes már, hogy mindnyájan vérigsértődtök a ténytől, hogy dolgoznotok kell. Tetves szolgák vagytok, tetves szolgák.

Már várom a napot, amikor a kényelmes párna eltünik a seggetek alól, és ugyanúgy kukákban kell majd turkálnotok, ha enni akartok, mint azoknak, akiket ezért most még megvettek. 

2008 őszén már nagyon közel volt ez az állapot, csak egy amerikai zsidó volt olyan humánus veletek szemben, hogy megmentette a tyúkszaros életeteket. Remélem legközelebb nem teszi, és akkor te, te vörös oroszlán, majd rájössz hogy mennyit ér a "művészeted", és te lóra, török brokit fogsz szopogatni egy szelet zsíroskenyérért, a csodálatos új hazádban - ahol, jobb ha tudod, téged ugyanúgy nem látnak szívesen, mint Barniékat, és az éhes germán ugyanúgy téged is kiirt, mint mindenkit, aki miatt szerinte ő éhezik. Bár, ez az új feladat nem áll annyira távol tőled, ahogy megtudtam.

Sírjatok, nyöszörögjetek, háborogjatok, méltatlankodjatok, mint az összes kibaszott felesleges szolga, aki úgy érzi, emberfelettit teljesít, és elismerést vár azért, mert elvégzi a kötelességét, vagyis a töredékét megtermeli annak az értéknek, amit felél.

El vagytok tartva. Ezt fogjátok már fel! *EL VAGYTOK TARTVA.*
Mert egy kambodzsai kislány ugyanazért a munkáért, mint te Laura, tényleg csak egy szelet zsíroskenyeret kap, és bizony már alig várja, hogy helyet cseréljen veled... 

Sírjatok, nyüszítsetek! Most _még_ megtehetitek. Aztán egyszerűen ki lesztek irtva.


----------



## misslaura (2009 December 2)

Eddig nem szoltam hozza a Ludman beirasaihoz mert lemerevettem mentalisan 

pitti , most én is igy jártam , te jo ég ! ez egy zártosztályrol kiszabadult örült ! most nekem is kell valamit igyak , prosit ! :222:


----------



## pitti (2009 December 3)

misslaura írta:


> pitti , most én is igy jártam , te jo ég ! ez egy zártosztályrol kiszabadult örült ! most nekem is kell valamit igyak , prosit ! :222:


Nehogy egyedul mereszejj inni!!! Nekem is kell belole!!!


----------



## elke (2009 December 3)

Ludman Zsolti írta:


> Tetves szolgák vagytok, tetves szolgák.
> *EL VAGYTOK TARTVA.*



<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/313143"></param><embed src="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/313143" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## pitti (2009 December 3)

elke írta:


> <object height="350" width="425">
> <embed src="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/313143" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" height="350" width="425"></object>


Elke, orulok hogy figyelemmel kisered a Zeitgeistet. Barcsak sokkal tobben figyelnenek.:!:


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 December 4)

*Volga*

Upsz... valami olyasmit mondtam volna, amit eddig nem tudtatok?
Aligha. Hiszen nap, mint nap szembesültök vele.

Szidjátok a cigányokat - de csak négyfal közt, maximum a kocsmában részegen, miután gondosan meggyőződtetek róla, hogy egy sincs a közelben. 80%-otok rasszista - legalábbis amikor név nélkül lehet nyilatkozni - de arccal-névvel "nektek semmi bajotok sincs a cigányokkal".

Gárdisaták, akik a betiltott tevékenységeik közzül nem hiányolják a véradást, nem hiányolják a munkát a gáton, nem hiányolják a kultúrális rendezvényeket, azekért nem hőzöngenek. De az egyenruhához, a massírozáshoz, ahhoz körmük szakadtáig ragaszkodnak. Akkor mi is volt a Magyar Gárda lényege? Mi is az egyenruha pszichológiája? Netán ugyanaz, mint a maszknak? És még ezek az emberek a legtökösebbek közületek. A többi meg - mint a birka, úgy asszisztál mindenhez. Lényeg az, hogy havonta legyen néhány ezer, amit el lehet soppingolni a tescsóban.

Nietzsche rémálma valóra vált. Az embert, ami szerinte - és Darwin szerint is - csak egy átmenet a majom és valami fejletteb között, végül nem követte az Übermensch. Helyette itt vakaródzik Európában valami csürhe, ami akkor boldog, ha soppingolhat, és akkor lázad fel, ha nem. A végső burzsoá fogyasztó, aki természeténél fogva elégedett - elsősorban magával - és ha tele van a hasa, és az unalmát is kezelik, semmi mást nem vár a világtól. 

Négyévente beterelnek benneteket egy kis szűk ketrecbe, ahol odatesztek egy ikszet - még választhattok is, hogy hova! - hogy aztán onnan kijőve erősnek és hatalmasnak érezzétek magatokat. Miféle lény az, aki csak egy szűk cellában érzi magát embernek? És milyen kár, hogy csak négyévente mehettek be abba a ketrecbe, ugye? Talán az egész életetek boldogabb lenne ott. Az az erő, a legyőzhetetlen, diadalittas fölény, amely eltölt benneteket, amikor a ketrecetekben ikszelhettek! Micsoda nagyszerű érzés is embernek lenni!

Aztán néhány nap múlva már felháborodtok, amikor névtelen-arctalan tömegként kezelnek benneteket a vezetőitek - és itt, itt ezen a helyen hánynak van közületek arca, neve? Hát a szavazókalitkában? Az "ország sorsáról döntetek" - névtelenül. Komolyan gondoljátok, hogy az a fecni bármit is számít?

Azt kapjátok, amit megérdemeltek, ti, akik állandóan erősködtök, aztán ha szembetaláljátok magatokat valami erősebbel - ami gyakran elő fordul - jön az igazi énetek, a "_de hát én csak..."._

Igen, ti *csak*.


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 December 4)

*Tipp.*

Hallgassátok a Kínai Nemzetközi Rádiót.


----------



## redlion (2009 December 4)

Ludman Zsolti írta:


> Tetves szolgák vagytok, tetves szolgák.
> ....
> Sírjatok, nyüszítsetek! Most _még_ megtehetitek. Aztán egyszerűen ki lesztek irtva.





Ludman Zsolti írta:


> Szidjátok a cigányokat - de csak négyfal közt, maximum a kocsmában részegen, miután gondosan meggyőződtetek róla, hogy egy sincs a közelben. 80%-otok rasszista - legalábbis amikor név nélkül lehet nyilatkozni - de arccal-névvel "nektek semmi bajotok sincs a cigányokkal".


Ah, megböffent az Úr, Ludasman álbecses személyében! 
Leszolgázol mindenkit, aki dolgozik. Akkor biztos te vagy a palotádban ücsörgö pénzember, aki mindig pont 10 óra körül ér rá. Mi van? Akkor engednek ki a gumiszobádból egy pár percre hogy fröccsögj, he? 
Jesszus ma kiengedtek téged többször is!
Tojok rá mit tartasz a müvészetemröl, és egyáltalán az életemröl, de...
szeretem azt csinálni amit csinálok, és nem nyavalygok sohasem, hogy egy utolsó büdös cickány többet kap a csörgőnyi agyával, mint én sok-sok tanulás után. Vagy mint a tolvaj politikus, vagy zsidó bankár több pénzt szarik ki mint amennyit én valaha láttam.
Iiiigen, imádom a dakotákat, különösen az olyanokat, akik Szögi Lajos féléket vernek agyon. Szórják kifele emelt pótlékért, segélyért és nyugdijért a kölykeiket százszámra, és természetes a pöttömke purdé-lakónak, hogy azok még életükben nem látták a mamit és a papit dógozni, csak lopni meg b*szni. 



Ludman Zsolti írta:


> Négyévente beterelnek benneteket egy kis szűk ketrecbe, ahol odatesztek egy ikszet - még választhattok is, hogy hova! - hogy aztán onnan kijőve erősnek és hatalmasnak érezzétek magatokat. Miféle lény az, aki csak egy szűk cellában érzi magát embernek? És milyen kár, hogy csak négyévente mehettek be abba a ketrecbe, ugye? Talán az egész életetek boldogabb lenne ott. Az az erő, a legyőzhetetlen, diadalittas fölény, amely eltölt benneteket, amikor a ketrecetekben ikszelhettek! Micsoda nagyszerű érzés is embernek lenni!
> 
> Aztán néhány nap múlva már felháborodtok, amikor névtelen-arctalan tömegként kezelnek benneteket a vezetőitek - és itt, itt ezen a helyen hánynak van közületek arca, neve? Hát a szavazókalitkában? Az "ország sorsáról döntetek" - névtelenül. Komolyan gondoljátok, hogy az a fecni bármit is számít?


Elmégy a büdös francba!
Te a bankszféra seggét nyalod, Pszichoman, és piszok "jól eső" érzéssel tölt el azoknak a bankelemzőknek bizakodó álláspontja, miszerint a válság csupán egy átmeneti állapot, melyet kezelni tudnak, hiszen az USA kormánya 750 milliárd dollárral szállt be a pénzügyi válság rendezésébe. 
Érdekes. Mit jelent 750 milliárd dollár akkor, amikor a világ összes pénze 300 trillió dollár és ennek 90%-a a dinasztiák működtetésében van a Rotchildok, Rockefellerek Morganok és társaik kezében, tán közte van az az amcsi zsidó, aki megkönyörült ceginy lelkünkön. A TE rokonod tán?

Mindenki tudja, ezek számára első lépésben genocid a cél, és tuttó, ez nem faj szerint szelektál, hanem a gazdag harca a szegénység ellen. Ugye mivel nem gazdaságos a szegénység rendezése, ergo sok pénzbe és áldozatba kerül, egyszerűbb, ha ettől a rétegtől megszabadulnak. Ez az ún. megtisztulási folyamat. Na ebbe a csoportba tartozunk mi, "nyöszörgö szolgák" függetlenül attól, hogy ki milyen faji, vagy vallási csoporthoz tartozik. Ezt nevezik apokalipszisnek, ez a Rotchild féle apokaliptikus messianizmus erősen tőkeorientált érdeke. 
A második lépést azonban még a hitehagyott Rotchild sem fogja tudni kivédeni. Ha mindenkit (ugye Ludasman? "nyöszörgö szolgát") kiirt, egyedül marad és nem lesz, aki kilapátolja a vagont, főz és mos számára. Remélem TE is beledöglesz!
Hoppá, a választások!
A politikai elit szorosan összefonódik a pénzoligarchia akaratával és érdekével. Leszarják mit gondolnak az „emberek”, vagy hogy mit szeretne a „nép”. 
És ugyanazok a szarkák villognak, csak négyévente más-más faágon. Mégis mi a fenéből válasszak, ha mindig ugyanaz a szar van, hozzád hasonló dilettáns pszichopata okostóbiás?
Csatolás megtekintése 364781


----------



## pitti (2009 December 4)

Hihi. Itten kiborult a bili....:mrgreen:


----------



## pitti (2009 December 5)

misslaura írta:


> tele vagy gyülölettel , még sajátmagad is utálod , psichopata !
> ( lehet még élvezel is közbe ).:98::98:


Laura, imadom amikor vokalis vagy!! Folytasd!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 5)

Peace​


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 December 5)

*Off topic/tájékoztatás*

*Tisztelt Tagok!

Habár ez egy mérsékelten moderált topic, de a CH általános szabályait akkor is illik szem előtt tartani.
Ha valaki a vulgarizmus szintjén kommunikál is - a politikát kerülje, mert az CH idegen!*


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 December 5)

Most látom csak:

_"ugyanazok a szarkák villognak, csak négyévente más-más faágon"_

Ezt a képet kitől loptad? Úgy kiviláglik az általános ostobaságaid közül, hogy tuti valami pallérozott elme terméke. És mily istenkáromlás, egy effajta gyönyörű magot betonra szórni...

(Áh, én hiába erőlködök. Egyszerűen _képtelen_ vagyok.)


----------



## redlion (2009 December 5)

Ludman Zsolti írta:


> *Redline…*
> Fogom a hasam, mert fáj. A röhögéstől. *Pittinek* igaza van, tényleg annyira kapaszkodtál bele, hogy végül kirántottad magad alól a bilit. Legközelebb próbálj meg egy kicsit kevésbé ragaszkodni a* barnasághoz* – senki nem veszi el tőled – _az a tied._


 Neked adom sok szeretettel. A te formádra meg is gyurmázom.



Ludman Zsolti írta:


> Ja, és kik akarnak "móresre tanítani"? Neveket. Neveket. Neveket!
> Bár, mit követelődzök, beköpitek ti egymást magatoktól is.


 
Már üldözési mániád is van? Annyit tudhatnál, aki felveszi a kesztyüt, az nem köp a hátad mögött, legföllebb szembeköp.



Ludman Zsolti írta:


> Most látom csak:
> 
> _"ugyanazok a szarkák villognak, csak négyévente más-más faágon"_
> 
> ...


“Egy bókból két hónapig is elélek.” (Mark Twain)
Ha nem te irnád ezt, dicséretnek venném....És ne is erölködj, mert a végén még beszarsz, Ludman.

Nem tudom hol élsz, nem is érdekel, de tutto hogy annyira nem lehetsz elzárva a hangtompitós gumihelyiségedben, hogy ne tudd miröl van itt szó nagyvonalakban. Egyet mondj, mik az általános ostobaságaim. Mutass mást, nem ugatni kell, nyögj már ki egy értelmes mondatot, vagy kérj segitséget.


----------



## misslaura (2009 December 5)

óra! Gratulálok. És alighanem 90 millió németajkú nevében beszélek, amikor azt mondom, csak rád vártak, te vagy a fény, a bizonyíték, hogy nem minden magyar „Ungarische Problem”. Igen te, mint a germán-magyar igaz barátság szimbóluma, nyilván nemsoká lepetézel valamelyik über-barbárnak, aki majd megtiltja, hogy a kölkeidnek akár csak egy magyar szót is megtaníts, és ezt a gyereket majd csúfolni fogják az iskolában, és aki emiatt szégyellni fogja, hogy az anyja _egy magyar_. (Ez egy tüpisss germano-ungarisch vegyes házasság története.)
<o>:razz:</o>:razz:
<o>:razz:></o>:razz:> 
*u.i.:* Ja, és megkaptam a novemberi statisztikát. Gratulálok, 4 névtelen feljelentés – akarom mondani „lakossági bejelentés” – valamelyik illetékesnek vélt hatóságnál az írásaim miatt. A legutóbbi tetszik a legjobban, amelyik egyenesen a pécsi lövöldözővel állít párhuzamba, és „egy esetleges tragédia megakadályozása végett” hívja fel a rendőrség figyelmét, rám. Gratula. 
<o>:razz:</o>:razz:

Kinek a nevébe beszélsz te ? és honnan ? ...... ez egy teljesen más generácio , honnan veszed ezt a sok baromságot ? 
Itt igenis szeretik a magyarokat , tudom már az a bajod ,hogy még mindég a multba szeretsz turkalni ! hál istennek kevesen 
vannak itt olyanok mint te ! 
tüppiss germano-ungarisch házasság ? - ezt jol meg aszontad , baszdmeg !
A Redlionnak meg nekem, volt bátorságunk hozzád szolni a provokálo irásaidra . A jelentgetök mindég gyávák nem tudtad ?

*ui .* Tudod mi a legutálatosabb benned ? mindég a politika 
irányába akarsz vezetni , ( azt hiszed ravasz vagy mi ? )
àtlátszo trükk !
Valami kis segg dugacs lehetsz , tele komplexussal !


----------



## pitti (2009 December 5)

Gyerunk Laura huzzal bele mert ez a pasas nagyon el van kanaszodva!!:111:


----------



## redlion (2009 December 5)

pitti írta:


> Hihi. Itten kiborult a bili....:mrgreen:


Vihar az ovisbiliben


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 December 6)

*Figyelmeztetés*

*Tisztelt tagok!

Újfent felkérek mindenkit, hogy maradjunk a témánál.
Aki a másikat mindenáron anyázni kívánja - priviben tegye, különben élve bárdolatlanságommal - ezt a topic-ot is kénytelen leszek bezárni.*


----------



## misslaura (2009 December 6)

Kedves Flamingo , Mi a téma ? 
szoltak hozzám , és én válaszoltam a magam modján 
( igaz , egy kicsit trágárul  ) de nem a " gyüjcsünk együt lepkéket"
cimü topikba hanem a Tomboloba ! 

üdv: misslaura


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 December 6)

*Tájékoztatás*



misslaura írta:


> Kedves Flamingo , Mi a téma ?
> szoltak hozzám , és én válaszoltam a magam modján
> ( igaz , egy kicsit trágárul  ) de nem a " gyüjcsünk együt lepkéket"
> cimü topikba hanem a Tomboloba !
> ...


*
A fenti figyelmeztetésem MINDEN tag számára szólt.
A téma pedig az első hszből fakad(ha jól értelmezem, az etnikumok és az intelligencia közötti kapcsolatot boncolgatná, amit itt az utolsó 30-40 hsz-ben nem nagyon látok).
*


----------



## elke (2009 December 6)

Ludman Zsolti írta:


> Most látom csak:
> 
> *(Áh, én hiába erőlködök. Egyszerűen képtelen vagyok.)[/quote]*
> 
> ...


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 December 6)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Tisztelt tagok!*
> 
> *Újfent felkérek mindenkit, hogy maradjunk a témánál.*
> *Aki a másikat mindenáron anyázni kívánja - priviben tegye, különben élve bárdolatlanságommal - ezt a topic-ot is kénytelen leszek bezárni.*


 
****

Nem egy rossz döntés lenne !


----------



## elke (2009 December 6)

*off topic uff*

Hány topikot zárjanak még be? Kár lenne. Én mindegyik bezártat sajnálom. Nem az a megoldás, ha bezárják, hanem a téma és az indulatok mederben tartása....


----------



## misslaura (2009 December 6)

Nem egy rossz döntés lenne !:grin:

Kedves zsuzsannao3 , nem is tudtam, hogy olvasoja vagy ennek 
a topiknak , ugyanis sose szoltál hozzá egy szot sem ! akkor 
miért kéred a lezárását ? nem elég intellingens neked ? ......hümmm 
De ahogy igy utolag látom , a hozzászolásaid száma után, neked 
mindegy , föleg hogy mondj valamit !


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 December 6)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Tisztelt tagok!
> 
> Újfent felkérek mindenkit, hogy maradjunk a témánál.
> Aki a másikat mindenáron anyázni kívánja - priviben tegye, különben élve bárdolatlanságommal - ezt a topic-ot is kénytelen leszek bezárni.*



Talan ha lenne valami javaslatod a Zsolti fele “ki lesztek irtva” fele hszk-hoz. Valami kulturalis, szorakoztato valasz, mert ugy latszik tobbnyire a hagyomanyos valaszok ugranak be.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 December 6)

*


Ludman Zsolti;1810967[/B írta:



Ja, és kik akarnak "móresre tanítani"? 


Senki, csak uldozesi maniad van.

Kattints a kibontásához...

*


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 December 7)

Ennek a *kanalas gémnek*, vagy minek igaza van. Tényleg nagyon elkanyarodtunk az eredeti témától.
<O</O
Ezért *Redline* soraira nem is reagálok – volt benne megint minden, szar, szappan, szalámi, mint mindig – *Lóra* állítására (miszerint: „_Itt igenis szeretik a magyarokat_”) meg csak annyit, hogy a magyarországi cigányok is többnyire csak a sajtóból értesülnek arról, hogy itt mennyien gyűlölik őket.
<O</O
És *Pitti*: „_Gyerunk Laura huzzal bele mert ez a pasas nagyon el van kanaszodva!!”_ Erre csak ennyit: 
_Te hülye nő._ 
(Kedves *kanalas gém*, ez szalonképes. Margaret Thatchernek is mondták az Alsó Házban, 1990-ben a híres „No-No-No” vitában. Márpedig - mint tudjuk - az angolok nagyon kulturáltak.)
<O</O
Szóval az IQ dolog. Eltöprengvén a dolgokon egy kicsit jobban, és így, két évvel később – kedves *kanalas gém*, vegye észre, hogy a vitaindító írás is az én tollamból folyt ki. Csak figyelje meg, hogy ezt a nehéz témát is milyen könnyed, milyen olvasható stílusban írtam meg. Ez eredeti Ludman, semmi kétség – egyáltalán nincs olyan nagy különbség a cigányok és magyarok IQ-ja között, mint ahogy azt korábban állítottam, és ahogy azt mindenki hiszi. Azt hiszem, erre ez a fórum tökéletes bizonyíték.
<O</O
Én az Európai vérfrissítés híve vagyok. Mert felháborítónak tartom, hogy - az egyébként tarthatatlanul magas – életszínvonalat az európai csürhe úgy fogja fel, hogy ezt ő „_megérdemli_” mert ebben benne foglaltatik az is, hogy a *kambodzsai kislány*, meg a napi rendszerességgel zajló erőszakot érdemli meg - ami nyilvánvalóan nem igaz. És *lóra*, meg a hozzá hasonlók meg képesek arra az álszentségre, hogy némi alamizsnával szúrják ki szerencsétlen kislány szemét. (Mint ahogy azt korábban büszkén említette.) 


*Lóra*, annak a kislánynak nem a fillérjeid kellenek, hanem az _életed_. A munkád, a kényelmes életkörülményeid, a rengeteg gondtalan szabadidőd. Ő is ezer euróból akar élni havonta, és nem 200 dollárból – évente.
<O</O
IQ-bőrszín összefüggés kétségkívül van a fehér ember javára, de nem az intellektus az egyetlen összetevője a személyiségnek, amely minket emberré tesz. Ott van mellette például a *jellem*, amelyből az európai ember nap, mint nap megbukik. Álszentség, hazugság, képmutatás, pöffeszkedő zsarnokoskodás, lustaság, önimádat, restség – folytassam még? 
<O</O
Mert azt nem mondhatjuk meg biztosan, hogy mi lenne a *kambodzsai kislányból*, ha lenne esélye tanulni, kormányozni az életét. De azt biztosan tudjuk, hogy az európai ember 95%-ának az iskola, a tanulmányok hatása annak lezárulása után 4 évig tart. És a tudás, évente feleződik… Ez biztos. És ez az, ami aláássa az önértékelésünket, és bebizonyítja, hogy egy hazugság.


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 December 7)

Flamingó, elnézést, hát persze hogy nem kanalas gém. Eltamtamoltam. Az minden esetre rémlett, hogy valami hosszúkás madár.

u.i. Kér egy bárdot?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 December 7)

elke írta:


> Hány topikot zárjanak még be? Kár lenne. Én mindegyik bezártat sajnálom. Nem az a megoldás, ha bezárják, hanem a téma és az indulatok mederben tartása....


*Más eszköz sajnos nincs a kezünkben.*


Gyongyi54 írta:


> Talan ha lenne valami javaslatod a Zsolti fele “ki lesztek irtva” fele hszk-hoz. Valami kulturalis, szorakoztato valasz, mert ugy latszik tobbnyire a hagyomanyos valaszok ugranak be.


*Irtás sokféle létezik, például erdőrészként is. Lehet, hogy erre gondolt. Szofisztikáltabb reagálást ne várj, mert felesleges lenne. *


Ludman Zsolti írta:


> Ennek a *kanalas gémnek*, vagy minek igaza van. Tényleg nagyon elkanyarodtunk az eredeti témától.
> <o></o>


*Ez a kanalas gém nem véletlenül figyelmeztetett.*


Ludman Zsolti;1813254....
És Pitti: „[I írta:


> Gyerunk Laura huzzal bele mert ez a pasas nagyon el van kanaszodva!!”[/i] Erre csak ennyit:
> _Te hülye nő._
> (Kedves *kanalas gém*, ez szalonképes. Margaret Thatchernek is mondták az Alsó Házban, 1990-ben a híres „No-No-No” vitában. Márpedig - mint tudjuk - az angolok nagyon kulturáltak.)
> <o></o>


*Megkérdezném ki a hülye nő? Netán a Pitti?*
*Egyébként a parlamentarizmusnak ez is az egyik jellemzője, hogy az ülésteremben kígyót - békát lehet a másikra kiabálni - azért nem jár retorzió. *
*A Canadhun viszont nem parlamenti ülésterem.*


Ludman Zsolti írta:


> Szóval az IQ dolog. Eltöprengvén a dolgokon egy kicsit jobban, és így, két évvel később – kedves *kanalas gém*, vegye észre, hogy a vitaindító írás is az én tollamból folyt ki. Csak figyelje meg, hogy ezt a nehéz témát is milyen könnyed, milyen olvasható stílusban írtam meg. Ez eredeti Ludman, semmi kétség – egyáltalán nincs olyan nagy különbség a cigányok és magyarok IQ-ja között, mint ahogy azt korábban állítottam, és ahogy azt mindenki hiszi. Azt hiszem, erre ez a fórum tökéletes bizonyíték.


*<o></o>Én úgy láttam, hogy a témaindító tekergő tagtársunk.*
*Arról nem is szólva, hogy a téma 2007-ben nyílt és az Te első hsz-ed 2009 márciusában történt (lévén akkor regisztráltál). Ez számomra némileg ellentmondó, hacsak nem Te lennél tekergő, amit erősen kétlek, mivel Te Romániából regeltél, tekergő viszont kanadai (ezt személyes találkozásunk óta tudom).
Azzal viszont egyetértek, hogy nem a rassz határozza meg az intelligencia mértékét.
*


Ludman Zsolti írta:


> Én az Európai vérfrissítés híve vagyok. Mert felháborítónak tartom, hogy - az egyébként tarthatatlanul magas – életszínvonalat az európai csürhe úgy fogja fel, hogy ezt ő „_megérdemli_” mert ebben benne foglaltatik az is, hogy a *kambodzsai kislány*, meg a napi rendszerességgel zajló erőszakot érdemli meg - ami nyilvánvalóan nem igaz. És *lóra*, meg a hozzá hasonlók meg képesek arra az álszentségre, hogy némi alamizsnával szúrják ki szerencsétlen kislány szemét. (Mint ahogy azt korábban büszkén említette.)
> 
> 
> *Lóra*, annak a kislánynak nem a fillérjeid kellenek, hanem az _életed_. A munkád, a kényelmes életkörülményeid, a rengeteg gondtalan szabadidőd. Ő is ezer euróból akar élni havonta, és nem 200 dollárból – évente.


<o></o>Ezen érvelésedhez hozzá tudnék szólni, de akkor már nem moderálhatnék pártatlanul, úgyhogy csak azt jelezném, hogy a volt szoc. országok lakosai sem havi 1000 EUR-nak megfelelő összegből éltek, sőt ezt az átlagszintet jelenleg sem éri el sok EU tag - köztük hazánk - sem. Tehát a nyomor nem Ázsia privilégiuma.


Ludman Zsolti írta:


> IQ-bőrszín összefüggés kétségkívül van a fehér ember javára, de nem az intellektus az egyetlen összetevője a személyiségnek, amely minket emberré tesz. Ott van mellette például a *jellem*, amelyből az európai ember nap, mint nap megbukik. Álszentség, hazugság, képmutatás, pöffeszkedő zsarnokoskodás, lustaság, önimádat, restség – folytassam még?


<o></o>*Itt megint csak egy kérdés: miért csak Európa? Hogy csak a legaktuálisabbat említsem a kiotói egyezményt az USA nem írta alá (és persze Kínáról se feledkezzünk meg).
A sok álszent, pöffeszkedő...stb. afrikai és dél-amerikai diktátor nem veendő figyelembe?*


Ludman Zsolti írta:


> Mert azt nem mondhatjuk meg biztosan, hogy mi lenne a *kambodzsai kislányból*, ha lenne esélye tanulni, kormányozni az életét. De azt biztosan tudjuk, hogy az európai ember 95%-ának az iskola, a tanulmányok hatása annak lezárulása után 4 évig tart. És a tudás, évente feleződik… Ez biztos. És ez az, ami aláássa az önértékelésünket, és bebizonyítja, hogy egy hazugság.


*Itt pedig azt felejted ki az elemzésedből, hogy lassan az átlag európainak is kb. annyi esélye lesz a tanulásra, mint az általad oly sokszor felhozott kambodzsai kislánynak és itt nem csak az új EU tagállamokra gondolok, hiszen Ausztria, Németország, vagy Franciaország - hogy csak a három legutóbb oktatásért tüntető országot említsem - biztosan nem, az új EU tag kategória.*


Ludman Zsolti írta:


> Flamingó, elnézést, hát persze hogy nem kanalas gém. Eltamtamoltam. Az minden esetre rémlett, hogy valami hosszúkás madár.
> 
> u.i. Kér egy bárdot?


*Ha én kapok egy bárdot, azt használni is fogom*.
*Egyébként nincs rá szükségem, van más fegyelmező eszköz is a tarsolyomban.*


----------



## redlion (2009 December 7)

elke írta:


> Hány topikot zárjanak még be? Kár lenne. Én mindegyik bezártat sajnálom. Nem az a megoldás, ha bezárják, hanem a téma és az indulatok mederben tartása....


 
Nem a topikot kell lezárni, hanem Pszichomant odabent tartani. Kár volt azt a sok bolondokházát bezárni.



Ludman Zsolti írta:


> Ennek a *kanalas gémnek*, vagy minek igaza van. Tényleg nagyon elkanyarodtunk az eredeti témától.
> <O</O
> Ezért *Redline* soraira nem is reagálok – volt benne megint minden, szar, szappan, szalámi, mint mindig –


 




ÁÁÁrrrgghhhh! mindjárt a kardfogamba dőlök!



FLAMINGO írta:


> <O></O>*Itt megint csak egy kérdés: miért csak Európa? Hogy csak a legaktuálisabbat említsem a kiotói egyezményt az USA nem írta alá (és persze Kínáról se feledkezzünk meg).*
> *A sok álszent, pöffeszkedő...stb. afrikai és dél-amerikai diktátor nem veendő figyelembe?*


 
Kedves bárdolatlan Csatolás megtekintése 365736!
Mégis mit vársz tőle?
Jön a politikusok által kedvelt populáris demagóg baromságaival. Elég égő, hogy eltartottnak tartja a dolgozó, és adózó állampolgárokat. 
És lényegtelen hogy itt ugyanazért a munkáért sokkal kevesebbet fizetnek, mint a "fejlett" országokban.
Mellékesen...a Kiotói Egyezmény 2012-ben lejár. Az ENSZ új megállapodást akar kidolgozni, de úgy tűnik, nem sok esély van a globális egyezségre. Ez se fontos, csak a cickányok és az ö hatalmas egója.
Csatolás megtekintése 365735


----------



## pitti (2009 December 8)

Ludman Zsolti írta:


> <o></o>
> És *Pitti*:
> _Te hülye nő._


Kezdem elvezni a hozzaszolasaidat.:44::mrgreen:


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 December 8)

redlion írta:


> ....ÁÁÁrrrgghhhh! mindjárt a kardfogamba dőlök!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mint jeleztem a vitába nem szeretnék beszállni (dehogyisnem), mert akkor nem lesz alapom a moderálásra.
Az egyezményt csupán azért hoztam fel, mert Ludman tagtársunk az európai fehér embereket - ahová ő is tartozik, ha igaz, hogy romániai - olyan mélyen gyalázta, amire a vén kontinens szerintem nem szolgált rá. Hasonlóan a Pitti nőiségéhez itt is teljességgel hibás a gondolkodásmódja. Bár tudom, hogy a sebészet ma már csodákra képes, de nem hinném, hogy ezért Pitti feladná sokéves hímneműségét.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 8)

FLAMINGO írta:


> a vén kontinens szerintem nem szolgált rá


Ízlések és pofonok.
Szerintem ennél sokkalta többre is rászolgált volna már az idők során. Az ember már régen megérett a kihalásra.


----------



## elke (2009 December 8)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Ízlések és pofonok.
> Szerintem ennél sokkalta többre is rászolgált volna már az idők során. Az ember már régen megérett a kihalásra.


 
Milyen jó, hogy nem a te újjad van az atombombák és ilyen- olyan gyilokeszközök gombja felett szerte-szarta a világban, különben elébb kiírtódnánk mint ahogy ki tudná magát írtani az emberi faj

Énszerintem adjuk már meg az esélyeket az életnek, a földnek az embereknek, hátha tanulnak, hátha nem....de akkor is!

Mégis minek az ítélet, ílyen erősen általánosítva az egész emberi fajra? Majdnem olyan mint az Ernő féle általánosítás az egyház és a papok szintjén.... Kihalás?! Még mit nem!

Ne bosszantsatok mert nem tesz jót az arcbőrömnek

Pitti, te szent NŐ igyunk egy kis páleszt erre :lol:


----------



## misslaura (2009 December 9)

Ludmann , látom szeretsz rajtam lovagolni !
Ugydöntöttem , nem vitatkozok többet veled ,
átadom a szot , a diplomás , intellingens tulképzett
tagoknak , *vitatkozz velük ! 




*


----------



## elke (2009 December 9)

misslaura írta:


> Ludmann , látom szeretsz rajtam lovagolni !
> Ugydöntöttem , nem vitatkozok többet veled ,
> átadom a szot , a diplomás , intellingens tulképzett
> tagoknak , *vitatkozz velük ! *


 
:lol: Szeret lovagolni a Ludman?
Miért ne vitáznál, ha van kedved hozzá?!
Attól mert, hogy diplomás még nem biztos, hogy inteligens 
Úgyis megtalálja akivel vitatkozni akar, ne aggódj Azért ha van mondanivalóm én nem fognám vissza mert lehet fél év múlva valakinek pont a te soraidtól változik meg a gondolkodása az élete, ki tudja....


----------



## redlion (2009 December 9)

elke írta:


> Azért ha van mondanivalóm én nem fognám vissza mert lehet fél év múlva valakinek pont a te soraidtól változik meg a gondolkodása az élete, ki tudja....


 
Micsoda? Valakinek...idióták kizárva! This even for a God impossible mission.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 9)

elke írta:


> Énszerintem adjuk már meg az esélyeket az életnek, a földnek az embereknek, hátha tanulnak, hátha nem....de akkor is!


Azért összességében valamilyen szinten undorítónak tartom ezt a fajta optimizmust ahol vidáman virágszálat szopogatva lépünk át hullák és haldokló emberek fölött, ha meg koszos lesz a cipőnk még meg is töröljük egy haldoklóban.

Se felelősség tudat se semmi. Így baromi könnyű várni hogy majd csak HÁTHA jobb lesz a világ, de tenni is érte? Ki? Minek? Szopogassuk csak azt a virágszálat mosolyogva az eget nézve miközben végig tiprunk mindenen és mindenkin bízva egy jobb jövőben.
Végeredményben tényleg az a legjobb dolog ha világ minden problémáját lerendezzük egy vállrándítással. Ezért is tartunk ott ahol. Ez miatt a über tök jó optimizmus miatt.


----------



## pitti (2009 December 10)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Azért összességében valamilyen szinten undorítónak tartom ezt a fajta optimizmust ahol vidáman virágszálat szopogatva lépünk át hullák és haldokló emberek fölött, ha meg koszos lesz a cipőnk még meg is töröljük egy haldoklóban.
> 
> Se felelősség tudat se semmi. Így baromi könnyű várni hogy majd csak HÁTHA jobb lesz a világ, de tenni is érte? Ki? Minek? Szopogassuk csak azt a virágszálat mosolyogva az eget nézve miközben végig tiprunk mindenen és mindenkin bízva egy jobb jövőben.
> Végeredményben tényleg az a legjobb dolog ha világ minden problémáját lerendezzük egy vállrándítással. Ezért is tartunk ott ahol. Ez miatt a über tök jó optimizmus miatt.


Szoval szerinted mit kell tennunk? Vezesd elo en hallgatom. Sirankozni mindenki tud ahhoz nem kell esz.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 10)

pitti írta:


> Szoval szerinted mit kell tennunk? Vezesd elo en hallgatom. Sirankozni mindenki tud ahhoz nem kell esz.


Na de ahhoz se hogy vigyorogva csesszünk mindenre mint aki bevett egy doboz ló nyugtatót.
Aki siránkozik legalább tisztában van azzal ami történik körülötte. Van aki még ennyit se mondhat el magáról.


----------



## elke (2009 December 10)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Azért összességében valamilyen szinten undorítónak tartom ezt a fajta optimizmust ahol vidáman virágszálat szopogatva lépünk át hullák és haldokló emberek fölött, ha meg koszos lesz a cipőnk még meg is töröljük egy haldoklóban.
> 
> Se felelősség tudat se semmi. Így baromi könnyű várni hogy majd csak HÁTHA jobb lesz a világ, de tenni is érte? Ki? Minek? Szopogassuk csak azt a virágszálat mosolyogva az eget nézve miközben végig tiprunk mindenen és mindenkin bízva egy jobb jövőben.
> Végeredményben tényleg az a legjobb dolog ha világ minden problémáját lerendezzük egy vállrándítással. Ezért is tartunk ott ahol. Ez miatt a über tök jó optimizmus miatt.


 
Te ne ítéljed már meg az én optimizmusomat. Megérdeklődtem a másik topikban, hogyan csináljuk? Válaszra sem méltattál. Én rángatom a válam, hogy mindegy?Meg hátha jobb lesz? Te engem összekeversz valakivel! Attól mert nem hiszem azt hogy ki kéne halni az egész emberiségnek még koránt sem vagyok felelőtlen.Se rózsaszín napszemüvegben nem járok. Ezt csak te szeretnéd elhinni, okés adtam a hitednek talajtMert számodra úgyis hülye mindenki, hiszen csőlátásod van.
Én biztos nem vagyok az aki átlépegeti a hullákat és megtörli a cipőjét egy haldoklóba,se nem szopogatok virágszálat lehet te ezt teszed elvégre erről írtál.

És te mire mész a negatív pesszimizmusoddal?Mióta ismerlek, csak a sértett dühöt öklendezed ki magadból depresszívan és agresszívan.Na ez mire jó? Mit tettél az emberekért ezzel a hozzáálásoddal?És jobb a te világod ezáltal? Jobban érzed magad? A fenét! Napról napra dühödtebb leszel, nő benned egy tájog várom, hogy végre mikor fakad ki és tisztul meg a gennytől.
Azt már prímán lekottáztad, hogy mindenki hülye, felelőtlen, undorító....ne haragudj egyenlőre tőled nem láttam mást csak köpködést ez pedig még nem felelős viselkedés. Sőt!


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 December 10)

1. Kedves *flamenkó*, kifejezetten csípem. Pedig én ám utálok minden gázlómadarat. Ezért is támogatom a török emigrációt. Mert azok megvágják a *gólyák* lábát. A múltkor *pelikánokat* dobáltam meg, egyszer puszta kézzel neki estem egy *rút kiskacsá*nak, ma reggel meg egy *struccot* vágtam kupán há-*turul*. 
<O</O
De könyörgöm, a Kiotói egyezmény? Ezek szerint most is afféle világmegváltó állapotban lehet a jelenlegi konferencia miatt. Vegyészként sajnos többet látok ezekből az elméletekből, mint amilyen ez a globális felmelegedés elmélet, mint ami egészséges. Pontosabban nem látom az értelmüket. Egyáltalán nem vesznek figyelembe minden tényezőt, és hasráütés-szerűen állítanak fel ok-okozat összefüggéseket. 
<O</O
Csak egy példa, hogy ilyenkor mekkorát lehet hibázni: Évtizedekig hittük, hogy az Alzheimer kór *oka* az alumínium lerakódása az agyban. Száműztük is az alumínium kanalakat, a menzák jó öreg alumínium tálcáit. Aztán 2004-ben szépen csendben kiderült, hogy az összefüggés fordított. A betegség *következménye* az alumínium-lerakódás, és nem *oka*. A Föld kering-e a nap körül, vagy fordítva - tyúk vagy a tojás stílusú - kérdést meg már nem is merem említeni…
<O</O
2. *Redline*: „_Elég égő, hogy eltartottnak tartja a dolgozó, és adózó állampolgárokat.” <O</O_
Menj már be egy könyvtárba, és emelj már le a polcról egy „Közgazdaságtan Alapjai” című könyvet, és kicsit gondolj már bele, mondjuk abba, hogy mi az a *bank*. Mert ha szerinted a bank lényege kimerül abban, hogy pénzt ad kölcsön nagy kamatra, és megőriz kis kamatra, a köztes érték meg az ő haszna, akkor menj vissza az oviba, mert mindjárt jön a télapó, és légy szíves ne szólj bele komoly dolgokba.<O</O
<O</O

3. *Pitti* állva pisil?! Nem…<O</O
<O</O

4. *Aeren… *„_Az ember már régen megérett a kihalásra.” <O</O_
Csíplek. Bár szerintem csak egy része érett meg rá. Mondjuk kétség kívül a nagyobbik része…<O</O
<O</O

5. *Elke*: „_Milyen jó, hogy nem a te újjad van az atombombák és ilyen- olyan gyilokeszközök gombja felett szerte-szarta a világban, különben elébb kiírtódnánk mint ahogy ki tudná magát írtani az emberi” <O</O_
<O</O

Azért csak figyelmeztetnélek, hogy a legutóbbi elnökválasztáson az USA-ban választhattunk egy öreg, hülye katona, egy néger és egy hisztis nő közül. Micsoda agyonkvalifikált banda…<O</O
<O</O

6. *Aer*… „_Azért összességében valamilyen szinten undorítónak tartom ezt a fajta optimizmust ahol vidáman virágszálat szopogatva lépünk át hullák és haldokló emberek fölött, ha meg koszos lesz a cipőnk még meg is töröljük egy haldoklóban.<O</O_
<O</O
_Se felelősség tudat se semmi. __” <O</O_
<O</O

Kedvellek.<O</O
<O</O

7. Erre *pitti*: „_Szoval szerinted mit kell tennunk? Vezesd elo en hallgatom. Sirankozni mindenki tud ahhoz nem kell esz.” <O</O_
<O</O

Ez tényleg egy hülye nő…<O</O
<O</O

u.i.: A *kambodzsai* *kislányról* le lehet szállni. Európa ősanyjáról beszélünk. Mert Európát néhány száz év múlva vágott szeműek fogják lakni, akiknek az Európai civilizációt Oroszország örökíti-menti majd át. Éppúgy, ahogy a Kelet-Római Birodalom (Germán csúfnevén, a Bizánci Birodalom) mentette át a kultúrát a germán pusztításon túlra a germánoknak. Koincidencia a javából, hogy Oroszország a dinasztikus jog alapján Bizánc jogutódja… <O</O


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 December 10)

Nem tudja valaki, hogy mi az a "_Maunty_"? Lekötelkezne, ha megmondaná. A neten csak valami idióta piros-gárdistákat találok.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 10)

elke írta:


> Te ne ítéljed már meg az én optimizmusomat. Megérdeklődtem a másik topikban, hogyan csináljuk? Válaszra sem méltattál. Én rángatom a válam, hogy mindegy?Meg hátha jobb lesz? Te engem összekeversz valakivel! Attól mert nem hiszem azt hogy ki kéne halni az egész emberiségnek még koránt sem vagyok felelőtlen.Se rózsaszín napszemüvegben nem járok. Ezt csak te szeretnéd elhinni, okés adtam a hitednek talajtMert számodra úgyis hülye mindenki, hiszen csőlátásod van.
> Én biztos nem vagyok az aki átlépegeti a hullákat és megtörli a cipőjét egy haldoklóba,se nem szopogatok virágszálat lehet te ezt teszed elvégre erről írtál.
> 
> És te mire mész a negatív pesszimizmusoddal?Mióta ismerlek, csak a sértett dühöt öklendezed ki magadból depresszívan és agresszívan.Na ez mire jó? Mit tettél az emberekért ezzel a hozzáálásoddal?És jobb a te világod ezáltal? Jobban érzed magad? A fenét! Napról napra dühödtebb leszel, nő benned egy tájog várom, hogy végre mikor fakad ki és tisztul meg a gennytől.
> Azt már prímán lekottáztad, hogy mindenki hülye, felelőtlen, undorító....ne haragudj egyenlőre tőled nem láttam mást csak köpködést ez pedig még nem felelős viselkedés. Sőt!


Belátom hogy rosszul fogalmaztam mert nem a TE optimizmusoddal van a bajom hanem magával a világra annyira jellemző alaptalan nézz az ég felé típusú optimizmussal ami viszont nem tehetek róla, akkor is undorító.

Ettől függetlenül a reakciód megkérdőjelezi hogy nem vagy érintett ebben, mert komolyan próbálod bemesélni magadnak hogy én csak egy mezei hülye vagyok aki meg se ért, de még HA meg is ért akkor sem kell rá adnod semmit mert beteg vagyok.
Szerintem a tájog, cső látású, depresszív agresszív jelzők elsősorban utalnak egy sértett egóra mintsem a felelősség teljes optimista gondolkodásra.

Agresszív? Depresszív? Soroljuk, és még hülye is! Tudod saját bőrömön tapasztaltam meg hogy minden ember olyan lesz mint amilyenné a környezete teszi. Ebből ha akarod felteszed magadnak a kérdést hogy nekem milyen volt a környezetem ha nem akarod akkor meg nem, ettől függetlenül az innentől lefelé már teljesen biztos hogy fogalmad sincs miről írok, mert abban a pillanatban hogy ki mertem kelni az egyirányú szuggesztiód ellen azonnal lerepült a biztosíték szekrényed.
Senki nincs aki felelősséget vállalna, senki nincs aki megfizetne azokért a tettekért amik véghez lettek víve és véghez vannak víve a mai napig folyamatosan.

Feleslegesnek tartom ezt kitárgyalni veled vagy pittivel, mert ha már egyszer úgy indulunk neki a kérdésnek hogy "mégis mit kellene tenni helyette" akkor azzal már le is írtunk mindent.
Ezek szerint még a problémával se vagytok tisztában, amivel aztán ott is vagyunk a "felelősség teljes optimizmus" című szakkönyvnél.
Hulla hegyek tornyosulnak előttünk, mögöttünk, és ég kétoldalt is. Válogatottan emberek és állatok egyaránt, és azt kérdezed tőlem hogy mit kellene tenni a vigyorgás helyett?
Semmit.
Teljesen igazad van, én csak egy mezei hülye vagyok aki zúgolódik. Egy mezei hülye aki legalább túl lát a szemüvegén ami az orrára van téve, de ettől még tényleg csak egy mezei hülye.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 December 10)

Ludman Zsolti írta:


> 1. Kedves *flamenkó*, kifejezetten csípem. Pedig én ám utálok minden gázlómadarat. Ezért is támogatom a török emigrációt. Mert azok megvágják a *gólyák* lábát. A múltkor *pelikánokat* dobáltam meg, egyszer puszta kézzel neki estem egy *rút kiskacsá*nak, ma reggel meg egy *struccot* vágtam kupán há-*turul*.
> <o></o>
> De könyörgöm, a Kiotói egyezmény? Ezek szerint most is afféle világmegváltó állapotban lehet a jelenlegi konferencia miatt. Vegyészként sajnos többet látok ezekből az elméletekből, mint amilyen ez a globális felmelegedés elmélet, mint ami egészséges. Pontosabban nem látom az értelmüket. Egyáltalán nem vesznek figyelembe minden tényezőt, és hasráütés-szerűen állítanak fel ok-okozat összefüggéseket.
> <o></o>
> Csak egy példa, hogy ilyenkor mekkorát lehet hibázni: Évtizedekig hittük, hogy az Alzheimer kór *oka* az alumínium lerakódása az agyban. Száműztük is az alumínium kanalakat, a menzák jó öreg alumínium tálcáit. Aztán 2004-ben szépen csendben kiderült, hogy az összefüggés fordított. A betegség *következménye* az alumínium-lerakódás, és nem *oka*. A Föld kering-e a nap körül, vagy fordítva - tyúk vagy a tojás stílusú - kérdést meg már nem is merem említeni…


<o></o>Ezt elszabtam. Leálltam vitatkozni. Most már mindegy...
Többen úgyis negatívan ítélik meg a moderátori munkánkat, legfeljebb nő ezen tagok száma.
Na szóval:
A kiinduló kijelentésed az európai fehér gyalázása volt. (Ezt remélem nem vitatod.)
Erre hoztam ellenpéldául, hogy a NEM európai és NEM fehér ember a leginkább felelős a környezetszennyezésért. Sőt meg merem kockáztatni, ha az afrikai kontinens fejlettsége mérhető lenne az USA-hoz vagy Kínához, ők is ugyanúgy szennyeznék a környezetüket.

Ami meg a Nap és a Föld keringési viszonyát illeti szerényen figyelmedbe ajánlom, hogy minden viszonyítás kérdése. Egész jól el voltak a heliocentrikus világkép nélkül - ha csak az időszámításunkat veszem - kb háromszor annyi ideig, mint vele. 
Ezzel nem vitatom, vagy tudod mit vitatom a napközéppontú elméletet, mert mint kiderült a Nap is kering a Tejútrendszer középponja körül.


Ludman Zsolti írta:


> ...
> 3. *Pitti* állva pisil?! Nem…<o></o>


<o></o>De bizony és még szakálla is volt (van?), na de ez már személyiségi jogokat sérthet, ha ilyen bizalmas információkat adok ki a tagtárs felhatalmazása nélkül.



Ludman Zsolti írta:


> ......
> 
> 5. *Elke*: „_Milyen jó, hogy nem a te újjad van az atombombák és ilyen- olyan gyilokeszközök gombja felett szerte-szarta a világban, különben elébb kiírtódnánk mint ahogy ki tudná magát írtani az emberi” <o></o>_
> <o></o>
> ...


Te hadd kérdezzem már: román állampolgárok milyen alapon vehettek részt az amerikai választásokon?
Csak úgy mellesleg, az a hülye katona több, mint öt évet volt hadifogoly, aztán szenátor lett, tehát az életszínvonal mindkét végét is megtapasztalta. A hisztis tyúk pedig a férje világbotránya (mónika kukac clinton pont hu... ) ellenére kormányzó lett mielőtt elindult a választáson.
A néger meg két egyetemet is elvégzett (tudom kit érdekel, de neki legalább volt diplomája, nem úgy mint az edelényi polgármesternek érettségije), egy harmadikon pedig tanított + ő is szenátor volt.
Persze mivel még sohasem voltam az USA elnöke - és nem is igen leszek - így nehezen tudom megítélni, hogy milyen kvalitás kell ahhoz a poszthoz. De ezt nem is nekem, hanem az Egyesült államok szavazói hivatottak megítélni.



Ludman Zsolti írta:


> 7. Erre *pitti*: „_Szoval szerinted mit kell tennunk? Vezesd elo en hallgatom. Sirankozni mindenki tud ahhoz nem kell esz.” <o></o>_
> <o></o>
> 
> Ez tényleg egy hülye nő…<o></o>


<o></o>Még a haja sem nő...



Ludman Zsolti írta:


> u.i.: A *kambodzsai* *kislányról* le lehet szállni. Európa ősanyjáról beszélünk. Mert Európát néhány száz év múlva vágott szeműek fogják lakni, akiknek az Európai civilizációt Oroszország örökíti-menti majd át. Éppúgy, ahogy a Kelet-Római Birodalom (Germán csúfnevén, a Bizánci Birodalom) mentette át a kultúrát a germán pusztításon túlra a germánoknak. Koincidencia a javából, hogy Oroszország a dinasztikus jog alapján Bizánc jogutódja… <o></o>


Lehet, hogy igazad lesz, de mintha az amerikai őslakosság is kicserélődött volna, sőt ha minden igaz a latin- és afroamerikaiak is kezdik kiszorítani az őslakosok kiszorítóit.
Az élet már csak ilyen (Legalábbis Darwin szerint.)


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 10)

FLAMINGO írta:


> <o></o>
> Persze mivel még sohasem voltam az USA elnöke - és nem is igen leszek -



Én ebben azért nem vagyok olyan biztos egy ilyen alapos és meggyőző szónoklat után...:mrgreen:


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 10)

elke írta:


> Te ne ítéljed már meg az én optimizmusomat. Megérdeklődtem a másik topikban, hogyan csináljuk? Válaszra sem méltattál. Én rángatom a válam, hogy mindegy?Meg hátha jobb lesz? Te engem összekeversz valakivel! Attól mert nem hiszem azt hogy ki kéne halni az egész emberiségnek még koránt sem vagyok felelőtlen.Se rózsaszín napszemüvegben nem járok. Ezt csak te szeretnéd elhinni, okés adtam a hitednek talajtMert számodra úgyis hülye mindenki, hiszen csőlátásod van.
> Én biztos nem vagyok az aki átlépegeti a hullákat és megtörli a cipőjét egy haldoklóba,se nem szopogatok virágszálat lehet te ezt teszed elvégre erről írtál.
> 
> És te mire mész a negatív pesszimizmusoddal?Mióta ismerlek, csak a sértett dühöt öklendezed ki magadból depresszívan és agresszívan.Na ez mire jó? Mit tettél az emberekért ezzel a hozzáálásoddal?És jobb a te világod ezáltal? Jobban érzed magad? A fenét! Napról napra dühödtebb leszel, nő benned egy tájog várom, hogy végre mikor fakad ki és tisztul meg a gennytől.
> Azt már prímán lekottáztad, hogy mindenki hülye, felelőtlen, undorító....ne haragudj egyenlőre tőled nem láttam mást csak köpködést ez pedig még nem felelős viselkedés. Sőt!



Elke! Kisbarátnőm, mi lelt téged? Csak nem kiborult a bili? 

Na, tényleg itt a világvége, ha még Elkét is sikerült valakinek kihozni a sodrából!


----------



## elke (2009 December 10)

Aerensiniac, nem téged, hülyéztelek, le ha nem vetted volna észre.Hanem azt mondtam úgyis annak látsz mindenkit, engem biztos.
Teljesen mindegy mit írok, te úgyis kiforgatod. Sokra mész vele....
Egyébként nem érzékelem magam érintetnek csak tele a topánkám veled, azzal ahogy az egész emberiséget kiírtanád mert a te igazad szerint megérdemeljük. Hidd el elég gyalázatot láttam életemben, elég hullát, elég fájdalmat elég szegénységet és mindenkor megtettem amit tudtam.
ITT
Azt kérdeztem tőled TE mit teszel a köpködésed és dörgedelmeiden kívül???

A többi nem számít én biztos nem. Van amire nincs mentséged. Bármilyern hatás ért azt te választottad.


----------



## misslaura (2009 December 10)

Aer , azon gondolkodom, hogy lehet valaki ilyen
tudással mint a tied , ennyire pessimista ?
Szerintem senki sem röhögi át az életét ,
hogy is tudná ? csak van aki uralkodni tud magán ,
megtanulta !


----------



## shanti (2009 December 10)

tekergo írta:


> Kezdjük a szigorú tényekkel. A hetvenes években végzett országos felmérés szerint az iskoláskorú gyerekek 3,3%-a volt gyengeelméjű, amely arányt ha kivetítjük az egész társadalomra, akkor az 330 000 beteget jelent. Szintén a hetvenes évekből származó országos adatok szerint a súlyosan értelmi fogyatékosok 24,1%-a cigánygyerek volt, és számuk emelkedő tendenciát mutatott. Vegyük figyelembe, hogy 1976-ban a cigányság lélekszámát 350 ezerre becsülték. Ismereteinket összegezve az a meghökkentő eredmény jön ki, hogy a cigányok legkevesebb 22%-a súlyosan értelmi fogyatékos, azaz minden ötödik az. Az országos átlagot – amely a már említett 3,3% – természetesen úgy kell érteni, hogy abban már benne van a cigányok rontó tényezője is, vagyis a magyar lakosságra érvényes érték ennél valamivel kevesebb, ahhoz a 2,3%-hoz közelít, amelyet az Amerikai Egyesült Államok fehér bőrű lakossága körében is mértek. (Fehérek IQ-eloszlása közel azonos, bárhol éljenek is a világban.) Tehát ha a magyarországi értelmi fogyatékosok számarányát rasszonként vizsgáljuk, akkor a különbség majdnem tízszeres a magyarokkal szemben a cigányság „javára”.
> 
> Ez azonban még csak a jéghegy csúcsa. Tudjuk azt, hogy az IQ-értékek úgynevezett normális eloszlást mutatnak. Ha az értékeket megint csak rasszonként vizsgáljuk, igaz az, hogy a fehér bőrű emberek leggyakoribb és egyben átlagos IQ-értéke száz. IQ 85 alatt tekintünk valakit enyhén, 70 alatt pedig súlyosan értelmi fogyatékosnak. A fehérbőrű emberek túlnyomó többsége, mintegy 84%-a fölötte van a 85 pontos értéknek, azaz se enyhén, se súlyosan nem értelmi fogyatékos. Más a helyzet a cigányoknál. Az ő IQ értékeik is normális eloszlást mutatnak (mint ahogyan minden rassznak), de tekintve, hogy náluk 70 pont alatt már az egyedek 22%-a található (fehér bőrű embereknél 85 alatt is csak a 16%), így az egész görbe mintegy 20 ponttal van balra eltolva, azaz az átlag és egyben leggyakoribb IQ érték a cigányoknál körülbelül 80. Mindez azt jelenti, hogy több mint felük legalábbis enyhén értelmi fogyatékos, és a legintelligensebb cigányok is alig érik el a fehér bőrűek átlagát. Mindezeket a megállapításokat a mindennapi gyakorlat is igazolja. A kisegítő iskolák tele vannak cigányokkal, és a normális tantervű iskolákban a cigány diákok csak gyenge eredményt képesek elérni.



Részlet a* MensaHungarIqa* honlapjáról:

"A XX. század elején Alfred Binet még nem tudhatta, milyen versengést fog elindítani az első intelligenciateszt összeállításával. Ő eredetileg gyermekek értelmi képességeihez készített mérőeszközt mentális fejlettségi szintjük meghatározására. Azóta már sok mindent tudunk az intelligenciáról annak ellenére is, hogy egységesen elfogadott definíciója még nem született. (Kevés olyan fogalom lehetett a tudománytörténetben, amelynek csupán a definiálására két önálló konferenciát is összehívtak.) A meghatározások vitáját az a definíció próbálta lezárni, amely azt mondta: a*z intelligencia az, amit az intelligenciatesztek mérnek*. Ezt a kisé tautológiás definíciót használják a pszichológusok máig is a pszichometriai intelligencia meghatározásaként."


Szóval a szigorú tények a topikindító cikkben, a fenti definíció alapján igencsak labilisnak tűnnek, ...gondolom csak nekem.

Azt hiszem, hogy a Zsolti csak a jól kialakult meggyőződését próbálta alátámasztani magában az ún. "tényekkel".


üdv.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 10)

elke írta:


> Azt kérdeztem tőled TE mit teszel a köpködésed és dörgedelmeiden kívül???


Vagy 10 éven át rángattam ki embereket a sz*rból próbálva lelket önteni beléjük. Ma egy kórházban dolgozom és kb ugyan ezt csinálom de most szó szerint.
És tudod mit elke, elég sokat tanultam a világról meg az emberekről életem eddigi pontjáig. Többek között azt az érdekes dolgot hogy az optimizmus mindig azoknak a dala akik menekülnek valami elől, legyen az a lelkiismeretük, az életük, a családjuk, a felelősség tudatuk vagy bármi más. Azért mert érdekes módon azok akik nem szorulnak rá az optimizmusra képesek önkritikával illetni mind magukat mind pedig a fajukat és nem érzik szükségét annak hogy mindennek ellenére a jövőt mint egy rózsaszín vattacukrot képzeljék el amin nem törik szana-széjjel magukat amint bele ütköznek.

Hogy nekem ehhez mi közöm?
Semmi, én csak annyit találtam mondani hogy az optimizmus mint szó egy mondatban az emberiség kollektív felelősségével a legundorítóbb kombinációk egyike amit csak el tudok képzelni, azért mert a megélésnek vagy az együttérzésnek a legkisebb szikrája sincs meg benne.



misslaura írta:


> Aer , azon gondolkodom, hogy lehet valaki ilyen tudással mint a tied , ennyire pessimista ?
> Szerintem senki sem röhögi át az életét , hogy is tudná ? csak van aki uralkodni tud magán, megtanulta !


Nagyon egyszerű, valószínűleg elkének is igaza van abban hogy csőlátásom van. Szeretném mondani, de ez se nagyon megy mert tudom hogy a történet vége happy end. Amíg nem az addig a film pörögni fog unos untalan. Az egyetlen kérdés csupán az hogy mennyi vérbe és szenvedésbe kerül egyetlen egy happy end megváltása?
Persze ettől még lehetek hülye is ez nem kizáró ok.

Az emberiséget illetően pedig persze. Vannak akik megtanultak uralkodni magukon, vannak akik már régen messzire el is hagyták az ember jelzőt, mert valami sokkal kiegyensúlyozottabb és tisztább szintre léptek, azonban sajnos pontosan ez az. Nem ő róluk szól az "emberiség" fogalom.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 10)

Ja és elke, ha gondolod kibonthatjuk a témát. Én kénytelen voltam a saját bőrömön megtapasztalni milyen az amikor felajánlod valakinek a segítséged, a kezed és ő örömmel el is fogadja, és a következő alkalommal is, és az azt követő alkalommal is, de még az azt követő alkalommal is, és tudod miért?
Azért mert az emberek csak addig utálnak szenvedni amíg a szenvedésükben magukra vannak utalva. Ha jön valaki aki a szenvedésük miatt foglalkozik velük, egycsapásra helyre áll a rend és a szenvedés egy tök jó buli lesz, mert ezáltal kapnak valamit amit még a normális emebrek se nagyon gyakran látnak. Szeretet.

Minden ember imádja ha foglalkoznak vele a bajai miatt, csak változni utálnak hogy ezek a bajok megszűnjenek. Miért ez a pesszimizmus azt kérded? Azért mert eladogattam másoknak az optimizmusom elke, csak ennyi.
Én már letettem párszor az életem az asztalra, ha épp nem belerúgtak akkor megfogták azt elszaladtak vele én meg néztem utána mint a hülye gyerek.

Azt mondod pesszmizmus?
Azt mondom realizmus. Olyan realizmus amit az optimisták soha nem fognak megérteni mert olyan régen találkoztak szembe a realitás kemény talajával hogy amikor ma szembe jön velük azt mondják rá hogy ez pesszimizmus.
Ennyi elke és nem több. Meguntam az önhitegetést és szembe néztem a tényekkel, még akkor is ha ez nem önként történt. Ez van. Most lehet rám durrogni hogy mekkora negatív fax vagyok, de páran megkockáztathatnák azt is hogy megnézik annak a gödörnek az alját amiből én a saját hajamnál fogva rángattam ki magamat.


----------



## shanti (2009 December 10)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Na de ahhoz se hogy vigyorogva csesszünk mindenre mint aki bevett egy doboz ló nyugtatót.
> Aki siránkozik legalább tisztában van azzal ami történik körülötte. Van aki még ennyit se mondhat el magáról.





> Aki siránkozik legalább tisztában van azzal ami történik körülötte.


Kedves Sárkánybarát!

Egy fenét van vele tisztába, csak a hozzáállása alapvetően más.

Te szeretsz szerintem szenvedni...élni pedig annyira nem szeretsz....ami a saját magad nem szeretetéből fakad....szerintem..

Ráadásul mindezt gondolom felnőtt emberként a gyerekkorodra vetíted..a környezetedre....ami lehet, hogy sok mindent meghatároz, vagy meghatározott....de ideje volna már Nem mást hibáztatni azért amilyen Vagy......itt és Most.

Tudatosságról beszélsz....de nem Teszed...

Persze azt csinálsz amit akarsz, és azt gondolom hogy intellektuálisan sok mindenkit "legyőzhetsz"...de ettől még nem leszel Intelligens.

Ha Neked jó, hogy szenvedsz...akkor csak szenvedj....azonban szerintem Lehetnél máshogy is....rajtad múlik....nem máson...nem a környezeteden...Rajtad

Ami nem jelenti azt, hogy nem lehetsz együttérző....

Fel kellene ismerned, hogy ez a pillanat Itt a Kezdet...és a következő az újabb Kezdet.....nem kell hurcolnod a hülyeségeidet magaddal....

Ha majd akarod...akkor menni fog...Neked van talán a legnagyobb szükséged a figyelemre...és a szeretetre....mert Téged nehéz szeretni.(by békés harcos)

szurkolok..., hogy egy kis békét találj......magadban...


*Kezdődik...a Kezdet....*


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 10)

Shanti, engedelmeddel kihagyom a részletes reagálást az írásodra mert ha reagálok rá akkor kapom a kioktatást a tanításokból... ezen felül ismételten valahova a "valahol olvastam" alapú messzi ködös tájakra kalauzolsz ami számomra aki nem olvasta az a bizonyos valamit elég érthetetlen és összefüggéstelen.


----------



## shanti (2009 December 10)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Shanti, engedelmeddel kihagyom a részletes reagálást az írásodra mert ha reagálok rá akkor kapom a kioktatást a tanításokból... ezen felül ismételten valahova a "valahol olvastam" alapú messzi ködös tájakra kalauzolsz ami számomra aki nem olvasta az a bizonyos valamit elég érthetetlen és összefüggéstelen.



Szerintem tudod, hogy nem a tanításokból kapnád hanem Tőlem...és soha nem kioktatásnak szánom....hanem ez jön Belőlem..csak megint megmagyarázod...

De annak veszed aminek akarod...


----------



## legnemesebb (2009 December 10)

Gyerekek, ne torzsalkodjatok.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 10)

shanti írta:


> Szerintem tudod, hogy nem a tanításokból kapnád hanem Tőlem...és soha nem kioktatásnak szánom....hanem ez jön Belőlem..csak megint megmagyarázod...
> De annak veszed aminek akarod...


Bocs, de vannak dolgok amiket nem szeretem ha a nehéz gyerekkoromra akarnak rámagyarázni. Ettől függetlenül ha ez izgat miattam kitárgyalhatjuk privátban.


----------



## shanti (2009 December 10)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Bocs, de vannak dolgok amiket nem szeretem ha a nehéz gyerekkoromra akarnak rámagyarázni. Ettől függetlenül ha ez izgat miattam kitárgyalhatjuk privátban.



Kedves Sárkánybarátom!

Van amit Te sem szeretsz?
Akkor néha mit kezdjen egy jó pár ember a Te kioktatásaiddal?
A Vetítéseiddel?
A moderátorok a ba...tatásaiddal?



> ttől függetlenül ha ez izgat miattam kitárgyalhatjuk privátban.


Ez egyébként nem engem izgat elsősorban, hanem egy pár hozzászólásodból az jön le, hogy nem tudsz ezen túl jutni.
Feltehetőleg azt adod tovább, amit kaptál...
Ami biztosan nem lehet egyszerű...el hiszem...valójában, talán elképzelni sem tudom...lehet...mint ahogy Te sem ismered a én múltam gödreit...

Mindenkinek van.. volt.. lesz gödre...amiből ki kell rángatnia magát.

De mindezek a mélységek talán hozzájárulnak ahhoz, hogy a lelkünk nemesedjen....egy másfajta minőség születhessen Bennünk...csak ehhez nem nyalogatni kell a sebeinket.....hanem mindezek ellenére érdemes észre venni, hogy az Élet szép...és nőnek még fák....

....és azt is érdemes tudatosítani talán, hogy az *Élet nem tartozik Nekünk semmivel.*..és, hogy nem jár Nekünk az, hogy jól kell járnunk...

No nem boncolgatom...

Üdvözlettel...ashanti


----------



## gödipista (2009 December 10)

*hát mégsem bírom megállni...*

"Kanalasgém"-nek igaza van (már megint...) nem kéne beszállni ebbe a pszichotikus dialogba, mert ebből nem lehet jól kijönni...
Nos, kedves Aer barátom: a pszichiáter szerint alapjában két csoportra osztható a populáció: 
-tökéletes helyzetfelismerő (tisztában van mindazzal, amit szemléletesen leírtál - és ráadásul ez megfelel a valóságnak -)
ennek következtében menthetetlen depresszió állapotában leledzik, és így is fog meghalni - nem túlságon hosszú idő múlva...
- a másik csoport a "jól kompenzált" - a Te olvasatodban optimista - akiket a tudomány - ki tudja milyen okból - egészségesnek tart...
Az univerzum kizárólag ebből a két halmazból áll.
Ja, és az első csoport jelentékeny suicid hajlammal bír...
Ne veszitsd el csüggedésedet!
üdv:GP


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 December 11)

*Off topic*



siriusB írta:


> Én ebben azért nem vagyok olyan biztos egy ilyen alapos és meggyőző szónoklat után...:mrgreen:


Már csak a törvények miatt sem lehetnék. Nem ott születtem (Svarci is csak a kormányzóságig juthatott)


gödipista írta:


> "Kanalasgém"-nek igaza van (már megint...)


Nahát egy elismerés?
Erre nem számítottam.:00:


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 December 11)

*1:* *Sas!<O</O*
Hogy hogyan tudja egy hisztis nő lenullázni évtizedek diplomáciáját? Hát így:
_„I would make it clear to the Iranians __that an attack on Israel would incur massive retaliation from the United States.”_ (Hillary Clinton, nem is olyan régen…)<O</O
<O</O

És abból az Iránból, amely két megszállt szomszédja után már-már hajlott a szép szóra, pillanatok alatt lett egy olyan állam, amelynek nincs veszíteni valója.<O</O
Márpedig – remélem – köztudott, hogy a fő mumus nem Irak és nem Afganisztán a Közel-Keleten. És egy Irán elleni valóban pusztító, és valóban beláthatatlan kimenetelű háború kiváltása volt a két szomszédjának kiiktatása. De ezeket az eredményeket drágalátos Hillary, egy nőkre rendkívül jellemző megfelelési vágyában, egy csapásra lenullázta. Nem csoda, hogy mind *Colin* *Powell*, mind a jó öreg *Dick* *Cheney* otthagyta a hatalmat. Kb. harminc éves munkájuk veszett kárba.<O</O

(Csak emlékeztetőül, az *öregebb Bush* 1991-es _„New World Order_” beszédjében ki volt az első két ember, akinek köszönetet mondott a _sivatagi vihar_ lebonyolításáért? Nos hát Hillary nem volt közöttük…)<O</O
A nőket úgy általában ki kellene tiltani a politikából.<O</O
<O</O

„Desert Storm's success belongs to the team that so ably leads
our armed forces: our Secretary of Defense and our Chairman of the
Joint Chiefs, Dick Cheney and Colin Powell.”
_http://dosfan.lib.uic.edu/ERC/briefing/dispatch/1991/html/Dispatchv2no10.html_

Hát nem félelmetes, hogy ez a két név, mint valami kírértet járja be az USA elmúlt 30 éves történelmét? Akkor mégis mit számítana egy egy klimaxos nőszemély.

*2.: Obama* diplomáiról meg csak annyit, hogy ha azokban is annyi teljesítmény van, mint a Nobel-díjában, akkor nem csodálom, hogy lassan zsinórra fűzi őket. De mint tudjuk, egy átlag amerikai egyetemen mondjuk a _Római Jog Szigorlat_ lazán kiváltható azzal, ha az ember gyorsan fut, vagy jól dob sújt. (De persze csak ha néger.)<O</O
<O</O

*3.: *_„de mintha az amerikai őslakosság is kicserélődött volna_”
A _kicserélődés_ mióta szinonimája a _kiirtásnak_?<O</O
<O</O

*4.:* A Nap-Föld dologban egyetértünk, és _tényleg_ örülök annak, hogy gondolkodó lény vagy.<O</O
<O</O

*Shanti!<O</O*
_„intelligencia az, amit az intelligenciatesztek mérnek.”<O</O_
<O</O
Komolyan mondom a hülyeséget ne fokozzuk már tovább egy bizonyos szintnél, mert akkor ömleni fog a többi baromság – ennek a mintájára – hogy „_hát a GDP az csak egy szám”_, meg _„a gyerekem nem azért verekszik mert agresszív, egyszerűen csak hiperaktív”_, vagy, amit az anyák kifejezetten az IQ-val kapcsolatban szoktak emlegetni: „_Ó, az én fiam nem értelmi fogyatékos, csak *lusta*…” és „nem, nem olyan hülye, hogy még olvasni sem lehet megtanítani, egyszerűen beteg, diszlexiás…)<O</O_
<O</O
Ha érvekre a válaszod a továbbiakban is közhelyek - ráadásul hazug közhelyek - lesznek, akkor inkább húzz innen, *most*.
<O</O
*Aer…!<O</O*
_„Minden ember imádja ha foglalkoznak vele a bajai miatt”<O</O_
Pszichológiai felmérés: Az embereknek átlag két és félszer annyi időbe kerül kijönni az orvosi rendelő ajtaján, mint bemenni. (Kifele menet mindenki látja az arcukat, és el tudják játszani, mennyire szenvednek…)


----------



## jpcika (2009 December 11)

Aerensiniac írta:


> az optimizmus mint szó egy mondatban az emberiség kollektív felelősségével a legundorítóbb kombinációk egyike amit csak el tudok képzelni, azért mert a megélésnek vagy az együttérzésnek a legkisebb szikrája sincs meg benne.



Aeren, te valóban alaposan ismered és jól megfigyelted ezt a háromdimenziós valóságot. Látod a mechanizmusokat, az okokat, a következményeket. Ezt nem viccből vagy gúnyolódásból mondom, tényleg így gondolom.
Például az "optimizmus", ahogyan általában értelmezik, tényleg sok esetben a felismerés és tudomásulvétel elől való menekülés, így pedig tényleg nem fér össze a felelősséggel.
Érzésem szerint mégis körbejársz. Tudod, a háromdimenziós valóság, ha önmagában szemléljük, zárt rendszer. Egy zárt rendszeren belül kialakuló anomáliákat pedig nem lehet a rendszeren belül megoldani. Meg kellene próbálni egy másik nézőpontból. Ha a "kívülről való szemlélés" technikai okok miatt  nem megy, akkor jó lehet esetleg az okok és az okozatok időleges felcserélése a gondolkodásban, vagy Lazarsfeld után szabadon egy "közbeeső változó" beiktatása. Hátha így megtörne a láncolat és végre a megfigyelés és a hibák naplózása helyett valami megoldásféle is kibontakozhatna.


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 11)

Ludman Zsolti írta:


> (Csak emlékeztetőül, az *öregebb Bush* 1991-es _„New World Order_” beszédjében ki volt az első két ember, akinek köszönetet mondott a _sivatagi vihar_ lebonyolításáért? Nos hát Hillary nem volt közöttük…)
> A nőket úgy általában ki kellene tiltani a politikából.<o></o>
> <o></o>



Ha a férfiakat tiltanák ki a politikából, talán még "sivatagi vihar" című hadműveletre sem volna szükség, sok minden más "vihar" mellett!


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 11)

shanti írta:


> Akkor néha mit kezdjen egy jó pár ember a Te kioktatásaiddal?
> A Vetítéseiddel?
> A moderátorok a ba...tatásaiddal?


Pontosan ugyan azt fogják vele csinálni amit én. Ha nem tetszik nekik, beírnak, leszólnak, megkapom a banomat, stb.Pont úgy ahogy azt elke tette, te tetted, meg a modok tették. Ez így is van rendjén. Te komolyan azt hiszed hogy számomra visszatartó erő ha egy seggfejjel azonosítanak?

Ha nem tetszik valakinek a stílusom majd ír, pont ahogy elke tette azt és miközben bújtatott anyázások közepedte magyarázunk egymásnak mind a kettőnk világképe egy kicsit kiegészül. Én emlékeztetve vagyok rá hogy megint túl általánosító volt az írásom, ő meg arra hogy épp elég dolog van már a szőnyeg alatt ahhoz hogy hegynek kiáltsuk ki a dolgot.

Ez a dolgok rendje. Mindenki azt adja amije van és normális esetben az egyensúly helyreáll.


gödipista írta:


> Ja, és az első csoport jelentékeny suicid hajlammal bír...
> Ne veszitsd el csüggedésedet!


Köszönöm a jó kívánságokat, remélem teljesülnek.



jpcika írta:


> Érzésem szerint mégis körbejársz. Tudod, a háromdimenziós valóság, ha önmagában szemléljük, zárt rendszer. Egy zárt rendszeren belül kialakuló anomáliákat pedig nem lehet a rendszeren belül megoldani. Meg kellene próbálni egy másik nézőpontból.


Ezt a megfigyelést értékelem, mert valahol pont a lényeg környékén csapódik le. Tökéletesen tisztában vagyok azzal hogy körben járok és azzal is hogy ebben a világban csak az nyer aki nem játszik.
Ugyanakkor a bibi ott van hogy erre az emberek túlnyomó része előbb vagy utóbb de maga is rájön, innentől azonban már adja magát következő lépcsőfok miszerint add fel a problémáid, add fel a negatív érzelmeid, add fel az egodat.
Nekem túl sok kifizetetlen számlám van ahhoz hogy csak úgy el tudjam dobni magamtól az egészet, ezért körben járok keresve a fogást egy olyan rendszeren amin nincs ilyen. Hiszen ha állást lehetne foglalni az erkölcsben, el lehetne dönteni kinek jogos, kinek jogtalan a cselekedetei, ki vonható felelősségre, ki nem, kit lehet büntetni és kinek lehet megbocsátani akkor gond sem lenne, de ilyen nincs. Egy fél életet csesztem el rá magam is hogy ezt egyenként átnézzem, és tudod mit? Nincsen olyan ember ezen a földön aki csak azért tenne rosszat másokkal mert neki olyan kedve van.
Ez egy végtelen hosszú gyűlölet lánc, amiben aki amit kap azt adja tovább és a tettes egyben áldozat is.

De ha már megtiszteltél annyival hogy ennyire pontosan fogalmaztad meg a problémát akkor én megtisztellek azzal hogy tömören válaszolok rá: én sem állok készen arra hogy feladjam magamat. Több lánc köt mint amennyit el tudnék szaggatni. Ennyi.


----------



## shanti (2009 December 11)

Ludman Zsolti írta:


> *1:* *Sas!<o></o>*
> Hogy hogyan tudja egy hisztis nő lenullázni évtizedek diplomáciáját? Hát így:
> _„I would make it clear to the Iranians __that an attack on Israel would incur massive retaliation from the United States.”_ (Hillary Clinton, nem is olyan régen…)<o></o>
> <o></o>
> ...




*
Még jó, hogy a hozzászólásaidat teleteszed* mosolygósokkal...mert *majdnem komolyan vettelek.*.

Az intelligencia definícióját pedig nem én határoztam meg, hanem két világkonferencia amin a pszichológusok...pszichiáterek ezt bírták összehozni...sajnos...vagy nem sajnos

Sajnos az "érveidet" erre a szerencsétlen alapra építetted...oszt most dől ház..te meg itt kajabálsz mint a fába szorult féreg....hogy mi a baromság ...meg mi nem az...

... mosolygósokkal, olyan vidám........fijúnak tűnsz...

üdv.


----------



## shanti (2009 December 11)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Pontosan ugyan azt fogják vele csinálni amit én. Ha nem tetszik nekik, beírnak, leszólnak, megkapom a banomat, stb.Pont úgy ahogy azt elke tette, te tetted, meg a modok tették. Ez így is van rendjén. Te komolyan azt hiszed hogy számomra visszatartó erő ha egy seggfejjel azonosítanak?
> 
> Ez a dolgok rendje. Mindenki azt adja amije van és normális esetben az egyensúly helyreáll.



Egyetértenék...


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 December 12)

*SiriusB:* 
_"Ha a férfiakat tiltanák ki a politikából, talán még "sivatagi vihar" című hadműveletre sem volna szükség, sok minden más "vihar" mellett!"_
A sivatagi vihart *Margaret Thatcher* erőltette. *Bush* – és mindenki más, nem akart háborúzni. Ennyit a nők szelídségéről. Hála Istennek, hogy a hidegháború idején a két szemben álló szuperhatalmat nem nők irányították. Havonta tört volna ki egy atomháború.
„Dictators have to be beaten!” (*Margaret Thatcher*)

*Shanti*
_„Az intelligencia definícióját pedig nem én határoztam meg, hanem két világkonferencia amin a pszichológusok...pszichiáterek ezt bírták összehozni...sajnos...vagy nem sajnos_

Tudod, az intelligencia nem az által születik meg, hogy valakik „megdefiniálják”. Ugyanúgy, mint ahogy Amerika már azelőtt is létezett, hogy rárajzolták volna a térképre, ahogy az oxigén objektív létező volt végig azokban az időkben, amikor még tudósok _vitatták a lényegét_ – és még előtte is – úgy az emberek értelmi különbségei is léteznek, attól függetlenül, hogy van egységesen elfogadott meghatározása az intelligenciának, vagy nem. Az IQ tesztek ezt az emberi tulajdonságot pedig nem „definiálni akarják”, hanem számszerűsíteni.

És addig, amíg az IQ 60 csak speciális iskolában képezhető, az IQ 100 normál képzési rendszerben is megállja a helyét, míg az IQ 140 pedig komoly dolgokat képes hozzátenni értelmével az emberi civilizációhoz, addig igazán nem értem, hogy néhány szó filozofikus értelmezés-különbsége miatt miért kellene kidobni azt, ami nagyon is jó megegyezést mutat a mindennapi gyakorlattal, vagy ha úgy jobban tetszik: a valósággal. 

_Sajnos az "érveidet" erre a szerencsétlen alapra építetted...oszt most dől ház..te meg itt kajabálsz mint a fába szorult féreg....hogy mi a baromság ...meg mi nem az...”_

Még egyszer: Én a véleményemet, hogy az emberi rasszok között komoly értelmi különbség mutatható ki, nem az IQ definíciójára építem, hanem a mindenki számára látható gyakorlatias megfigyelésre, amit az IQ tesztek is _alátámasztanak_. Mert nem az IQ teszt _generálja_ ember és ember között az értelmi különbséget, az csak _megmutatja_, indikálja – számszerűen. És ekkor te azzal jössz, hogy megbukik a mindennapi gyakorlat, mert „tudósok” vitatják az IQ definícióját. Akkor szerinted az oxigén is teljesen hasznavehetetlen volt azokban az időkben, amikor a tudósok még vitatkoztak a lényegéről, előtte pedig egyáltalán nem is létezett… 

Középsikolában ugye nagyon utáltad azokat a feladatokat, amelyeknek a nyagon csúnya "_relációanalízis_" volt a neve? Hát, nem csodálom.

Ezért ezeket most nem is neked írtam le. Hiszen meggyőződésem, hogy képtelen voltál megragadni a lényegét - mint ahogy az összes eddigi írásomnak sem tudtad - hanem azoknak, akiknek ez sikerült, és egy könnyed bólintással nyugtázzák: „_Egyértelmű_.”

Tudod az IQ 150 és a 110 között akkora a különbség, mint egy normál értelmi képességű ember és egy kisegítő iskolában senyvedő súlyos értelmi fogyatékos között. Légy szíves tiszteld ezt a különbséget.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 December 13)

shanti írta:


> *
> Még jó, hogy a hozzászólásaidat teleteszed* mosolygósokkal...mert *majdnem komolyan vettelek.*.
> 
> Az intelligencia definícióját pedig nem én határoztam meg, hanem két világkonferencia amin a pszichológusok...pszichiáterek ezt bírták összehozni...sajnos...vagy nem sajnos
> ...


Én nem vonnék le ilyen messzemenő következtetést a szmájlikból.
A páros szmájli inkább annak a jele, hogy a tagtárs word-ben ír és onnét másolja át az irományát ide. 
(Érdekes módon mindig csak a sor végén található, két mondat között sosem.)

Ami pedig azt illeti annál jobb megfogalmazással, minthogy az intelligencia az ismeretlenhez való alkalmazkodás képessége - még nem találkoztam.


----------



## shanti (2009 December 13)

Ludman Zsolti írta:


> Középsikolában ugye nagyon utáltad azokat a feladatokat, amelyeknek a nyagon csúnya "_relációanalízis_" volt a neve? Hát, nem csodálom.
> 
> Ezért ezeket most nem is neked írtam le. Hiszen meggyőződésem, hogy képtelen voltál megragadni a lényegét - mint ahogy az összes eddigi írásomnak sem tudtad - hanem azoknak, akiknek ez sikerült, és egy könnyed bólintással nyugtázzák: „_Egyértelmű_.”
> 
> Tudod az IQ 150 és a 110 között akkora a különbség, mint egy normál értelmi képességű ember és egy kisegítő iskolában senyvedő súlyos értelmi fogyatékos között. Légy szíves tiszteld ezt a különbséget.


<link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CShanti%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:612.0pt 792.0pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--> Kedves Zsolti!
<o></o>
Valójában nem szeretnék Veled vitatkozni.(már meg tettem sajnos..hahaha). Értelmetlennek tartom.
Talán ismered a falra hányt borsó esetét.
<o></o>
*Szerintem a topikindító írásod(persze nem csak az) ostobaság az elejétől a végéig, amely megpróbál valamiféle szerencsétlen valósnak tűnő "alapot" kreálni arra, hogy hogyan tegyünk különbséget Ember és Ember között.*
*Hogyan próbáljunk még nagyobb különállást teremteni Ember és Ember között.
Hogyan háborúzunk végre újra…*
Stb.
Az IQ érték-párhuzam csak hab a tortán(tanítsuk meg a busmanoknak az IQ méréshez szükséges ismereteket, hogy aztán meg tudjuk mérni az IQ-jukat…hahaha)
<o></o>
*Pedig nincs különbség Ember és Ember között…szín alapján sincs, …meg IQ alapján sincs…neked lehet, hogy van…lelked rajta.*(neked mindez persze majd demagóg lesz meg közhelyes ...egyebek..blabla.)
<o></o>
Az olyanok mint te akkor jönnek rá a *nézeteik baromságára*, amikor olyan kiszolgáltatott helyzetbe kerülnek, hogy alig várják azt, hogy végre valaki kipiszkálja alóluk az ágytálat…meg adjon végre nekik egy pohár vizet.
Akkor és ott talán mindegy lesz majd a segítő IQ-ja …meg a bőre színe…neme…"értéke"... talán hálás is lesz…leszel....a segítségért…
….és talán...szégyellni is fogod magad…

*Bár azt kívánom akármilyen is vagy, ne kerülj ilyen helyzetbe.
<o></o>* 
Tisztelet az intellektusodnak??.....ugyanmár, hisz benned az írásaid alapján *nem sok tiszteletreméltót találok*…persze lehet, hogy csak a *diplomamunkádhoz anyaggyűjtés céljából tesztelgeted a fórumot….*
*
A …Tiszteletre.. Méltónak kell lenni…az nem jár semmilyen alapon.
<o></o>* 
Kár, hogy már figyelsz a wordből másolásra…korábban elvették a vigyorik az írásaid élét…



> Én a véleményemet, hogy az emberi rasszok között komoly értelmi különbség mutatható ki, nem az IQ definíciójára építem, hanem a *mindenki számára látható gyakorlatias megfigyelésre*, amit az IQ tesztek is _alátámasztanak_


Na ezen az "érvelésen" szórakoztam a legjobban.
Hogy mennyire konkrét az a *mindenki.*.???...(számára látható)....akkor feltehetőleg a gyengén látók között hál Istennek kevesebb vagy nincs is.... fajgyűlölő..

Mégvalami : a múltkor megmérettem az IQ-mat….140/90-et mondott a doktornő…most akkor melyik a jó Érték??(csökkentőt is adott, mert már majdnem magas-mondta)

Egy kérdés : Miért vetíted azt, hogy hiszel Istenben?Olvastam egészen csúnyákat Tőled az Öregről. Jó ez Neked?
<o></o>
üdv:ashanti


----------



## shanti (2009 December 13)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Én nem vonnék le ilyen messzemenő következtetést a szmájlikból.
> A páros szmájli inkább annak a jele, hogy a tagtárs word-ben ír és onnét másolja át az irományát ide.
> (Érdekes módon mindig csak a sor végén található, két mondat között sosem.)



Kedves Flamingó!

Sejtettem én valahol eztet, csak mégis jólesett feltételezni, hogy vicces fijú a Zsolti...

üdv:ashanti


----------



## cathy222 (2009 December 14)

> Kezdjük a szigorú tényekkel. A hetvenes években végzett országos felmérés szerint az iskoláskorú gyerekek 3,3%-a volt *gyengeelméjű*, amely arányt ha kivetítjük az egész társadalomra, akkor az 330 000 beteget jelent. Szintén a hetvenes évekből származó országos adatok szerint a *súlyosan értelmi fogyatékosok* 24,1%-a cigánygyerek volt, és számuk emelkedő tendenciát mutatott. Vegyük figyelembe, hogy 1976-ban a cigányság lélekszámát 350 ezerre becsülték. Ismereteinket összegezve az a meghökkentő eredmény jön ki, hogy a cigányok legkevesebb 22%-a súlyosan értelmi fogyatékos, azaz minden ötödik az. Az országos átlagot – amely a már említett 3,3% – természetesen úgy kell érteni, hogy abban már benne van a cigányok rontó tényezője is, vagyis a magyar lakosságra érvényes érték ennél valamivel kevesebb, ahhoz a 2,3%-hoz közelít, amelyet az Amerikai Egyesült Államok fehér bőrű lakossága körében is mértek. (Fehérek IQ-eloszlása közel azonos, bárhol éljenek is a világban.) Tehát ha a magyarországi értelmi fogyatékosok számarányát rasszonként vizsgáljuk, akkor a különbség majdnem tízszeres a magyarokkal szemben a cigányság „javára”.


A pontos értelmezhetőséghez hiányzik egy adat: A gyengeelméjűek hány százaléka volt az adott időben súlyosan értelmi fogyatékos. De az is lehet, hogy a statisztika külön kezelte a gyengeelméjűeket és a súlyosan értelmi fogyatékosokat. Akkor célszerű lenne olyan adatot is begyüjteni, hogy az iskolás gyerekek hány százaléka volt súlyosan értelmi fogyatékos. A gyengeelméjű és a súlyosan fogyatékos nem ugyanaz a kategória. Ha jól számoltam, akkor a cigányok az adott időszakban a lakosság 3,5 %-át tették ki. Egyenletes eloszlásban a súlyosan fogyatékosok között is ebben az arányban kellene jelen lenniük. A 24,1 % valóban jelentős. De mivel nem tudjuk, mennyinek a 24,1%-a, ezért nem lehet megmondani, hogy a cigányok hány százalékát tették a súlyosan értelmi fogyatékosok.


----------



## cathy222 (2009 December 14)

b.p. írta:


> Az IQ mérési módszere (a feltett kérdések pl.) erősen kultúrafüggő. Ha az európai kultúra alapján feltett kérdésekkel mérnéd, tartok tőle, hogy sok mérhetetlenül bölcs és művelt indiai ostobának bizonyulna. Ugyanakkor bizonyos vagyok abban, hogy 120-as IQ-jú ember gyengeelméjű lenne, ha a dzsungel szabályaiból állítanának össze kérdéseket. Szerintem a cigányokat a saját kultúrájuk alapján összeállított kérdésekkel lehetne objektíven mérni. Az iidézett vizsgálatok csak arra jók, hogy hergeljék az úgyis hergelhetőket.



No, és ez volt a másik gondolat, amit mondani akartam, de látom, B.p. megelőzött.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 December 14)

shanti írta:


> Kedves Flamingó!
> 
> Sejtettem én valahol eztet, csak mégis jólesett feltételezni, hogy vicces fijú a Zsolti...
> 
> üdv:ashanti


Ebben az esetben a feltételezésemet visszavontam.
Egy "vicces fijúval" mégiscsak jobb (polemizá...) eszmét cserélni.

De ha már itt tartunk érdekes lenne valahonnét megtudni, hogy egyáltalán a magyarországi cigányság hány százaléka beszél valamilyen roma nyelvjárást?
Ha most gonosz akarnék lenni azzal is megtoldhattam volna, hogy mondjuk a Mengyelejev táblázat / periódusos rendszer/ létezik-e ezen a nyelven.
A gonosz jelző azért indokolt, mert ha jól emléxem ez még általános iskolai tananyag és ha egy népnek létezik írott kultúrája, abba elvileg ilyesminek bele kellene tartoznia. Tudom ez kicsit off, elkanyarodtam az IQ-tól, de nekem hála az égnek az IQ tesztjeim mindig negatívak voltak így nem foglalkoztam a kérdéskörrel.


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 December 14)

*Na végre valaki.*
Ez a része valóban nem sikeredett teljesen egyértelműre, tekintve, hogy a gyengeelméjű és a súlyos értelmi fogyatékos fogalmakat szinonimaként kezeltem, ami nem teljesen korrekt. A gyengeelméjűség három formája – az _idiotizmus, imbecillitás_ és a _debilitás_ közül valóban csak az előző kettő meríti ki a mai „súlyos értelmi fogyatékosságot”, ami alatt 70 alatti IQ értéket értünk (Forrás: Nyírő gyula: Psychiatria, Czeizel Endre: Az érték bennünk van). 

Ezért ha valaki precízen akarja értelmezni az írásomat, akkor a gyengeelméjű alatt imbecilt vagy idiótát értsen, de az abban lévő összefüggések a továbbiakban is állnak tekintve, hogy az orvosi statisztikák, amelyek alapján összeállítottam az írásomat, szintén ebben az értelemben kezelték a fogalmakat. A fő szempont az volt, hogy valaki képezhető normál oktatási intézményben, vagy nem. Akik nem, azokra alakalmazták - és alkalmaztam én is - vegyesen a súlyosan értelmi fogyatékos és a gyengeelméjűség fogalmát.

_„Akkor célszerű lenne olyan adatot is begyüjteni, hogy az iskolás gyerekek hány százaléka volt súlyosan értelmi fogyatékos. (…) De mivel nem tudjuk, mennyinek a 24,1%-a, ezért nem lehet megmondani, hogy a cigányok hány százalékát tették a súlyosan értelmi fogyatékosok.”_

Válasz:
_„Kezdjük a szigorú tényekkel. A hetvenes években végzett országos felmérés szerint az iskoláskorú gyerekek 3,3%-a volt gyengeelméjű, amely arányt ha kivetítjük az egész társadalomra, akkor az 330 000 beteget jelent.”_ (Első mondat.)

Gyengeelméjű=súlyosan értelmi fogyatékos. Így már minden hiányzó adat megvan, és a 24,1% jó közelítés.

*2.: Az IQ kultúra-függéséről*:
Az európai civilizációt európai emberek építették az európai értékek alapján, ezért szerintem joggal várhatjuk el egy olyan embertől, aki Európában akar élni, hogy a mi fogalmaink szerint legyen intelligens, és lángelméje ne abban merüljön ki, hogy ügyesen mászik fára, gyorsan fut, és tíz méterről szembepisili az oroszlánt. 

Kész lennék elismerni azt, hogy a különböző kultúrában élő emberek értelmét nem szabad összehasonlítani, csakhogy ezt az összehasonlítást nem én erőszakolom ki, hanem azok a barnák, akik idejönnek, és nap mint nap szembesítenek minket azzal, hogy súlyos különbségek vannak közöttünk. És ezek a különbségek – tekintve, hogy ez itt a mérsékelt égöv, ahol télen mínusz húsz fok van (Kanadában minusz 40... ) és az élelemszerzés nem egyenlő azzal, hogy leemelek egy banánt a fáról – pillanatok alatt értékkülönbségbe csapnak át.

Én elhiszem, hogy zenészre, bohócra, rövid és hosszútávfutóra szükség van. De könyörgöm, azt legalább ismerjük el, hogy nem ezekre épül Európa, hanem a pékekre, a földművelőkre, a postásokra, az orvosokra és másokra, _akik itt is értékek, és Afrikában is. Szemben az ő kiválóságaikkal, akik talán Afrikában értékek, de itt nem._

_*3.:* „De ha már itt tartunk érdekes lenne valahonnét megtudni, hogy egyáltalán a magyarországi cigányság hány százaléka beszél valamilyen roma nyelvjárást?_
_Ha most gonosz akarnék lenni azzal is megtoldhattam volna, hogy mondjuk a Mengyelejev táblázat / periódusos rendszer/ létezik-e ezen a nyelven._
_A gonosz jelző azért indokolt, mert ha jól emléxem ez még általános iskolai tananyag és ha egy népnek létezik írott kultúrája, abba elvileg ilyesminek bele kellene tartoznia. Tudom ez kicsit off, elkanyarodtam az IQ-tól, de nekem hála az égnek az IQ tesztjeim mindig negatívak voltak így nem foglalkoztam a kérdéskörrel.”_

Ehhez meg nincs is mit hozzáfűzni. Ez egy olyan remekbeszabott kérdés, ami már magában hordozza a választ is.

Flamingó, imádlak, akkor is ha a végén kiderül, hogy csak egy tyúk vagy.


----------



## cathy222 (2009 December 14)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Ebben az esetben a feltételezésemet visszavontam.
> Egy "vicces fijúval" mégiscsak jobb (polemizá...) eszmét cserélni.
> 
> De ha már itt tartunk érdekes lenne valahonnét megtudni, hogy egyáltalán a magyarországi cigányság hány százaléka beszél valamilyen roma nyelvjárást?
> ...



Nagyon jó a felvetésed, elgondolkodtat. Egyáltalán létezik roma írásbeliség? Meg hogy vajon (tudom nem ugyanaz, csak némileg hasonló) pl. kecsua vagy lakota nyelven vajon létezik-e a mengyelejev. Meg amellett, hogy elvileg a társadalom felelőssége is, hogy a benne élő kisebbség mennyire képes élni a saját nyelvén, a kisebbség feladata is harcolni ezért. Vagy legalább lépést tenni az ügyben. És itt felmerül szerintem azoknak a romáknak a felelőssége is saját népük (nemzetük?) iránt, akik képesek voltak felülemelkedni az európai és a roma kultúra között húzódó határokon.


----------



## cathy222 (2009 December 14)

Oké, a statisztikák azt mutatják, amit. Akkor most ezzel a helyzettel mit lehet tenni?


----------



## cathy222 (2009 December 14)

> Ez azonban még csak a jéghegy csúcsa. Tudjuk azt, hogy az IQ-értékek úgynevezett normális eloszlást mutatnak. Ha az értékeket megint csak rasszonként vizsgáljuk, igaz az, hogy a fehér bőrű emberek leggyakoribb és egyben átlagos IQ-értéke száz. IQ 85 alatt tekintünk valakit enyhén, 70 alatt pedig súlyosan értelmi fogyatékosnak. A fehérbőrű emberek túlnyomó többsége, mintegy 84%-a fölötte van a 85 pontos értéknek, azaz se enyhén, se súlyosan nem értelmi fogyatékos. Más a helyzet a cigányoknál. Az ő IQ értékeik is normális eloszlást mutatnak (mint ahogyan minden rassznak), de tekintve, hogy náluk 70 pont alatt már az egyedek 22%-a található (fehér bőrű embereknél 85 alatt is csak a 16%), így az egész görbe mintegy 20 ponttal van balra eltolva, azaz az átlag és egyben leggyakoribb IQ érték a cigányoknál körülbelül 80. Mindez azt jelenti, hogy több mint felük legalábbis enyhén értelmi fogyatékos, és a legintelligensebb cigányok is alig érik el a fehér bőrűek átlagát. Mindezeket a megállapításokat a mindennapi gyakorlat is igazolja. A kisegítő iskolák tele vannak cigányokkal, és a normális tantervű iskolákban a cigány diákok csak gyenge eredményt képesek elérni.


Érdekes amit írsz, éppen ezért szeretném, ha teljesebb lenne. Nem beszélsz az eloszlási görbe másik végéről. A cigányság hány százaléka rendelkezik az átlag feletti értelmi képességgel (és a "sápadtarcúaknál" ez az érték hogyan alakul?)

Még valami: az átlag európai ember igen nagy arányban használja leginkább csak a jobb agyféltekéjét, amit logikus agyféltekének nevezünk. Az IQ tesztek is jobbagyféltekések. Mi van, ha a romák nagyobb arányban használják a bal agyfelüket, és emiatt van ez a túlzott eltérés? Vajon történt erre vonatkozóan vizsgálat?

Iskolák: ugye amiről beszélünk, a fogyatékosság azért az európai embernél is megtalálható. És olyan gyerekek is kerülnek kisegítőbe, akik másféle oktatási módszerrel igen jól fejleszethetők. Elképzelhető-e, hogy megfelelő oktatási forma segítségével a cigányáság IQ-eloszlása a megfelelő irányba tolódhat?


----------



## cathy222 (2009 December 14)

> Tehát aki már itt acsarkodni kezdett, az csak azt bizonyítja, hogy ostoba (vagy cigány


Ez meg itten egy jól fejlett előítéletesség?


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 14)

shanti írta:


> <link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CShanti%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:612.0pt 792.0pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]-->
> Az IQ érték-párhuzam csak hab a tortán(tanítsuk meg a busmanoknak az IQ méréshez szükséges ismereteket, hogy aztán meg tudjuk mérni az IQ-jukat…hahaha)
> <o></o>



Ludman Zsolti megtanul megélni a sivatagban a vadállatok között egy szál bottal és egy ágyékkötővel úgy mint egy kis busman - ha 10 napon belül nem hal szomjan, nem eszik meg az oroszlánok, akkor az IQ-ja megfelelő.


----------



## cathy222 (2009 December 14)

> Akik őseink idejében „a természet furcsa játékai” voltak csupán, ma 330 ezres számukkal meghatározó elemei a társadalmunknak. Választópolgárok, akik bármikor leszavaznak 329 ezer értelmiségit, és ha előrevetítjük a jelenleg uralkodó tendenciát, maholnap milliónyian lesznek. Ki fogja fenntartani a világot, ha géniuszaink már nem születnek meg? Ki fogja előre vinni, ha már nem lesznek vezéreink, útmutatóink? Tét a jövő, gyermekeink élete, de cselekedni ma kell.



A 330 ezer az a 70-es évek adatai. Ma már valószínűleg ennél több. Az, hogy a cigányság létszámban jelenleg erőteljesen növekedik, az egy dolog. Nem ez a magyarság legfőbb gondja jelenleg, hanem az, hogy a magyarság létszáma jelenleg erőteljesen csökken. Ezen az sem segít, ha bevezetjük az általad felvázolt, szerintem embertelen megoldásokat. 

Hogy a logikai IQ-juk milyen, azt mutatják a statisztikák. Az EQ-jukról és a kreativitásukról nem esett szó. Ezek is jellemeznek egy embert, nem csak az IQ.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 December 14)

Hogy a félig off-omat folytassam, magyarázzam:


cathy222 írta:


> Nagyon jó a felvetésed, elgondolkodtat. Egyáltalán létezik roma írásbeliség? Meg hogy vajon (tudom nem ugyanaz, csak némileg hasonló) pl. kecsua vagy lakota nyelven vajon létezik-e a mengyelejev. Meg amellett, hogy elvileg a társadalom felelőssége is, hogy a benne élő kisebbség mennyire képes élni a saját nyelvén, a kisebbség feladata is harcolni ezért. Vagy legalább lépést tenni az ügyben. És itt felmerül szerintem azoknak a romáknak a felelőssége is saját népük (nemzetük?) iránt, akik képesek voltak felülemelkedni az európai és a roma kultúra között húzódó határokon.


A felvetésemet az indikálta, hogy egyre erőteljesebbek a törekvések a magyarországi kisebbségeknél a saját nemzetiségi nyelven történő oktatásra (így a roma kisebbség viszonylatában is).
Ehhez viszont az kell, hogy beszéljenek és írjanak az adott nyelven. Egyes statisztikák szerint a kb 10 millió Európában élő cigány nép negyede azaz 2.5 millió beszéli a (valamelyik cigány) nyelvet
Tudtommal egyébként létezik roma írásbeliség (sőt Szerbiában múzeuma is van a roma írásbeliségnek).
Ami a kecsuákat, polinézeket, vagy busmanokat illeti, nyilván a saját kultúrájuk határáig terjedően akár szóban, akár írásban megtalálhatóak az általános fogalmak, de én pont azért vetettem fel a kérdésr, mert, ha jól tudom cigány nyelvű iskolai oktatás már régóta porondon van.


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 December 14)

cathy222 írta:


> Meg hogy vajon (tudom nem ugyanaz, csak némileg hasonló) pl. kecsua vagy lakota nyelven vajon létezik-e a mengyelejev.


******

Mert a többiben létezett Mengyelejev születése előtt
vagy közvetlen utána ?

Netán, mi magyarok már a honfoglalás idején is
a mai fogalmakat használtuk ?

Az, hogy mi szerepel és mi nem egy adott népcsoport
használt szavaiban, az nem a butaságát vagy okosságát fémjelzi.
Annál inkább a ragaszkodását a "gyökereihez" !
Néha inkább tanulhatnánk Tőlük !


----------



## cathy222 (2009 December 14)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Hogy a félig off-omat folytassam, magyarázzam:
> 
> A felvetésemet az indikálta, hogy egyre erőteljesebbek a törekvések a magyarországi kisebbségeknél a saját nemzetiségi nyelven történő oktatásra (így a roma kisebbség viszonylatában is).
> Ehhez viszont az kell, hogy beszéljenek és írjanak az adott nyelven. Egyes statisztikák szerint a kb 10 millió Európában élő cigány nép negyede azaz 2.5 millió beszéli a (valamelyik cigány) nyelvet
> ...


Oké, akkor logikus, hogy kell lennie írásbeliségnek a cigány nyelvben is, függetlenül atól, hogy a közfelfogás, meg én is, mit tartunk erről. Akkor viszont nem értem a jelzett szegedi dolgot.



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> cathy222 írta:
> 
> 
> > Meg hogy vajon (tudom nem ugyanaz, csak némileg hasonló) pl. kecsua vagy lakota nyelven vajon létezik-e a mengyelejev.
> ...



Attól, hogy mengyelejev léte előtt nem létezett az ősmagyarban fogalom a mengyelejev által fémjelzett dolgokra, nem jelenti azt, hogy a mai lovári, stb nyelven ne létezhetne. Azt a bizonyos szegedi határozatot a lovári nyelv felvétele miatt nem én hoztam. Csak rákérdeztem a konkrétumokra. Számomra furán hat, hogy a cigány kultúra védelmében (ellenem igazán nem kell védened) a *mai *lovárit a *honfoglaláskori *magyar nyelvvel hasonlítod össze. Miért?


----------



## redlion (2009 December 14)

cathy222 írta:


> Még valami: az átlag európai ember igen nagy arányban használja leginkább csak a jobb agyféltekéjét, amit logikus agyféltekének nevezünk. Az IQ tesztek is jobbagyféltekések. Mi van, ha a romák nagyobb arányban használják a bal agyfelüket, és emiatt van ez a túlzott eltérés? Vajon történt erre vonatkozóan vizsgálat?


 
Nem egészen Cathy.
Amikor valaki számol, beszél, akkor a bal agyféltekéjét használja. Amikor pedig képekben gondolkodik, fantáziál, esetleg netántán MŰVÉSZlelkü (Ludasman!), élvezi a természet szineit, akkor a jobb agyfélteke az ami ezt lehetővé teszi.
A modern (tudálékos) ember szerint mivel a gondolkozás az ember elsődleges jellemzője, kezdte háttérbe szorítani az érzelmeit (szeretetet, empátiát), gondolván, hogy a tudomány és a technika, a kütyük és egyebek, a tudományos-szociális alapú állampolitikai intézkedések, a gyógyítás és a közgazdaság segítségével berendezi magának a földi édent. 
Ezáltal vált a nyugati ember kizárólagosan bal agyféltekés nagyokossá, miközben érzelmeiben és a természeti környezetével: a más lényekkel szembeni felelősségében megragadt az infantilis egoizmus szintjén. 
Tiszta példa hogy a felnőtté váló civilizált nök nem csak hogy elutasítják a gyermekszülést - karrier, de ha mégis gyreket vállalnak, egyre képtelenebbekké válnak a normális gyerekszülésre, azaz a nagytudományú doktorondik programozott császármetszéssel úgy operálják ki a a gyereket, mint egy daganatot. Vagy egyre kevesebben értékeliik másokban az egyéniséget, egyre kevésbé van empátiájuk a másik egyed iránt, mint pl. itt az egyik fröccsögő gyülölködő méregkeverö (vegyész) tagtársnál, aki a zagyvaságaival oviba küldi a másikat.


----------



## cathy222 (2009 December 14)

redlion írta:


> Nem egészen Cathy.
> Amikor valaki számol, beszél, akkor a bal agyféltekéjét használja. Amikor pedig képekben gondolkodik, fantáziál, esetleg netántán MŰVÉSZlelkü (Ludasman!), élvezi a természet szineit, akkor a jobb agyfélteke az ami ezt lehetővé teszi.
> A modern (tudálékos) ember szerint mivel a gondolkozás az ember elsődleges jellemzője, kezdte háttérbe szorítani az érzelmeit (szeretetet, empátiát), gondolván, hogy a tudomány és a technika, a kütyük és egyebek, a tudományos-szociális alapú állampolitikai intézkedések, a gyógyítás és a közgazdaság segítségével berendezi magának a földi édent.
> Ezáltal vált a nyugati ember kizárólagosan bal agyféltekés nagyokossá, miközben érzelmeiben és a természeti környezetével: a más lényekkel szembeni felelősségében megragadt az infantilis egoizmus szintjén.
> Tiszta példa hogy a felnőtté váló civilizált nök nem csak hogy elutasítják a gyermekszülést - karrier, de ha mégis gyreket vállalnak, egyre képtelenebbekké válnak a normális gyerekszülésre, azaz a nagytudományú doktorondik programozott császármetszéssel úgy operálják ki a a gyereket, mint egy daganatot. Vagy egyre kevesebben értékeliik másokban az egyéniséget, egyre kevésbé van empátiájuk a másik egyed iránt, mint pl. itt az egyik fröccsögő gyülölködő méregkeverö (vegyész) tagtársnál, aki a zagyvaságaival oviba küldi a másikat.



Na, látod, így jár az, aki keveri a jobb és balkezét. Úgy gondolom, ahogy mondod. Csak a féltekék irányultságát fordítottam meg. Elnézést.


----------



## pitti (2009 December 15)

Ludman Zsolti írta:


> *Na végre valaki.*
> Ez a része valóban nem sikeredett teljesen egyértelműre, tekintve, hogy a gyengeelméjű és a súlyos értelmi fogyatékos fogalmakat szinonimaként kezeltem, ami nem teljesen korrekt. A gyengeelméjűség három formája – az _idiotizmus, imbecillitás_ és a _debilitás_ közül valóban csak az előző kettő meríti ki a mai „súlyos értelmi fogyatékosságot”, ami alatt 70 alatti IQ értéket értünk (Forrás: Nyírő gyula: Psychiatria, Czeizel Endre: Az érték bennünk van).
> 
> Ezért ha valaki precízen akarja értelmezni az írásomat, akkor a gyengeelméjű alatt imbecilt vagy idiótát értsen, de az abban lévő összefüggések a továbbiakban is állnak tekintve, hogy az orvosi statisztikák, amelyek alapján összeállítottam az írásomat, szintén ebben az értelemben kezelték a fogalmakat. A fő szempont az volt, hogy valaki képezhető normál oktatási intézményben, vagy nem. Akik nem, azokra alakalmazták - és alkalmaztam én is - vegyesen a súlyosan értelmi fogyatékos és a gyengeelméjűség fogalmát.
> ...


Na kerem, meg kell, hogy mongyam igy palinka hiany eseteben, hogy a kedves Lud-man elvtarsat el akartam kuldeni a jo kedves...stb. helyre.
Tudom, hogy az O szemeben csak egy tudatlan hulye no vagyok de majd ezt a felreertest a haloszobaban lerendezzuk alkalomadtan.
A beirasanak nagyreszevel viszont egyet kell ertsek.
Nehogy mar a befogado alkalmazkoggyon a befogadotthoz....


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 15)

pitti írta:


> N
> Nehogy mar a befogado alkalmazkoggyon a befogadotthoz....



Pedig tetszik vagy sem, nálunk itt Magyarországon ez történik. Régen voltál itthon biztosan, mert ha most körülnéznél, illetve megfigyelnéd az emberek viselkedését, öltözködését, beszédmódját, nem ismernél a saját 30 évvel ezelőtti hazádra. És a helyzet évről-évre rosszabb, ma már beköltözött a médiákba is.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 December 15)

cathy222 írta:


> Oké, akkor logikus, hogy kell lennie írásbeliségnek a cigány nyelvben is, függetlenül atól, hogy a közfelfogás, meg én is, mit tartunk erről. Akkor viszont nem értem a jelzett szegedi dolgot.


Most meg én vagyok megzavarodva mint a vasorrú bába mágneses vihar idején. Milyen szegedi?
Én szerb múzeumot írtam tyúkanyó.


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 December 15)

"I'm busy throwing hints that he keeps missing
Don't have to think about it
I wanna kiss and
Everything around it but he's too distant
I wanna feel his body
I can't resist it..."

Imádom. Szerintem Csajkovszkij első szimfóniája után ez a nóta határozta meg legjobban az emberi civilizáció zenei fejlődését. (Jobbagyféltekésen.)


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 December 15)

Dehát Szeged már Szerbia. Sz-betű, sz-betű. Mit lehet ezen nem megjegyezni?


----------



## redlion (2009 December 15)

cathy222 írta:


> Na, látod, így jár az, aki keveri a jobb és balkezét. Úgy gondolom, ahogy mondod. Csak a féltekék irányultságát fordítottam meg. Elnézést.


Tudod mit kedves Cathy? Ez legyen a legnagyobb tévedésed...








Ludman Zsolti írta:


> *Redlion:*
> Nem tudom, hogy csinálod, de most zömmel igazad van.


Nekem? Mindig!


----------



## pitti (2009 December 15)

siriusB írta:


> Pedig tetszik vagy sem, nálunk itt Magyarországon ez történik. Régen voltál itthon biztosan, mert ha most körülnéznél, illetve megfigyelnéd az emberek viselkedését, öltözködését, beszédmódját, nem ismernél a saját 30 évvel ezelőtti hazádra. És a helyzet évről-évre rosszabb, ma már beköltözött a médiákba is.


Sirius, tudom en hogy mar otthon is alakul a dolog, de eldobnad a bal es jobb agyfeltekedet ha latnad mi megy itt Canadaban....


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 16)

Ludman Zsolti írta:


> *siriusB*
> _„ha most körülnéznél, illetve megfigyelnéd az emberek viselkedését, öltözködését, beszédmódját, nem ismernél a saját 30 évvel ezelőtti hazádra.”_
> Nem értelek. Ha fénysebességgel elmész a Szíriuszra, meg vissza, akkor sem jön ki a 30 év időelcsúszás… Hány éves vagy? Úgy értem, földi idő szerint.



:mrgreen:

Én nagyon fiatal vagyok, csak Pitti öreg! Neki írtam a harminc évet...:lol:


----------



## Ludman Zsolti (2009 December 16)

Cirius-bé
Ó, hát persze. Minden cicalány fiatalnak képzeli magát. Ismered tereskova azonos című nótáját?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLmdD5wv6Ek
Cicalány, cicalány, cicalány, cicalány... cic-cic-cic-cic-cic-cic- ciccc!

Ugyanez német fordításban:
Katze Frau! Katze Frau! Katze Frau! Kome-kome-kome-kome-kommmeeee!


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 December 16)

Ludman Zsolti írta:


> c!
> 
> Ugyanez német fordításban:
> Katze Frau! Katze Frau! Katze Frau! Kome-kome-kome-kome-kommmeeee!




A romaniai macskak nagyon muveltek lehetnek...


----------



## elke (2009 December 17)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Most meg én vagyok megzavarodva mint a vasorrú bába mágneses vihar idején. Milyen szegedi?
> Én szerb múzeumot írtam tyúkanyó.


 
Már semmin nem csodálkozom mióta olvasgatom itt az okfejtéseket, de jókat röhögök könycsordultig:lol:


----------



## Cardoberto (2009 December 22)

Természet játéka: fuss az erdőben, míg el nem ájulsz...ilyen jót sose alutál még! Megjegyzés: nyáron csináld!


----------



## elke (2009 December 23)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kYd_dMTUlJU&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kYd_dMTUlJU&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

De azééééé :lol::lol:


----------



## Ayumu89 (2010 Március 2)

*A természet lökött humora...*

Nem akarok trágárkodni, akit bánt előre elnézést, és csak kérnetek kell törlöm a hozzászólásomat, de ezt látnotok kell. A természetnek néha nagyon fura a humorérzéke 










A neve szemérmetlen szömörcsög, vagy erdei szömörcsög  Latin neve _Phallus impudicus_


----------



## siriusB (2010 Március 2)

Ayumu89 írta:


> Nem akarok trágárkodni, akit bánt előre elnézést, és csak kérnetek kell törlöm a hozzászólásomat, de ezt látnotok kell. A természetnek néha nagyon fura a humorérzéke
> 
> 
> A neve szemérmetlen szömörcsög, vagy erdei szömörcsög  Latin neve _Phallus impudicus_



Ugyan mááá..! Nem te vagy a szemérmetlen, hanem a szömörcsög! \\m/


----------



## AndiC (2010 Március 4)

*Szömörcsög a phallus*

Fehér szára 30 cm-t is elérheti, átható szaga már 15-20m távolságról elárulja.
Kellemetlen szagát forrázás után elveszíti. A gomba süvege nem ehető, fehér szárát nyersen is eszik, vagy ecetes savanyúságként használják fel, íze a retekre emlékeztet.
A fiatal, burokba zárt példányokat -boszorkánytojások, salátának, vagy különböző mártásokkal fogyasztják.  

Férfiak egyik kedvenc eledele (nem hivatalos forrásból).


----------



## gödipista (2010 Március 4)

A homoki szömörcsög még pikánsabb : phallos hadriani. A férfierőt tunningoló
tulajdonsága egyszerü babona: formájából hitték-hiszik...Az illata a romlott vérre emlékeztet, ez sem öncélú, a gomba szaporodását a döglegyek segítik, akik bódultan vetik rá magukat a számukra vonzó illatforrásra...Ez a gomba furmányosan kifordította magát a többiekhez képest, mivel spóráit külső felületén hordja...


----------



## Ayumu89 (2010 Március 5)

De beteg lesz! Megnézem majd mikológia órán hogy fog erről előadást tartani a tanár vagy 200 biológus (állat) hallgató előtt


----------



## Daveboy76 (2010 Március 7)

Nagyon szép gondolatok!


----------



## AndiC (2010 Március 9)

Daveboy76 írta:


> Nagyon szép gondolatok!


 
Egész pontosan mely gondolatok?? A románmacskákról szóló avagy a szemérmetlen szömörcsögről...


----------



## megapowa (2010 Április 17)

Ayumu89 írta:


> De beteg lesz! Megnézem majd mikológia órán hogy fog erről előadást tartani a tanár vagy 200 biológus (állat) hallgató előtt



Megmondjam hogyan? 
Bejön egy beteg állat akit utál az egész tanszék. Kötelezővé teszi az előadást. Katalógust írat. És szegény hallgatók mukkani nem mernek mert kihúzzák őket a névsorból és vehetik fel újra a tárgyat. És jó esetben csak egy fél évet csúsznak. 
Btw nekem már tartottak előadást a juhok szaporodásáról és szaporító szerveikről senki nem szólt egy mukkot se pedig nő tartotta az előadást.


----------



## asoka133 (2011 Május 4)

Az IQ t nem elhet mérni szerény véleményem szerint.


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2011 Május 6)

*Sziasztok Mindenkikiss*

*Szeretettel ajánlom figyelmetekbe a Ch-n elindult árverést :grin:*

*Itt érhető el:*
http://canadahun.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=167


*Köszönöm figyelmeteket*

*Szép napot*

*üdv Anyóka*


----------



## phoenyx (2016 Augusztus 29)

Az a csodálatos Amazonas vidék... amit elkezdtek kiírtani...
Egy kutató, gyermekorában hallottak alapján, szeretett volna rátalálni a forrásponton zúgó folyóra.
Egyetemi társai segítségét kérte, egy geotermikus vizsgálatot igényelt az Amazonas vidékéről. Kinevették. Nem adta fel, és végül igaza lett: 6 km hosszan létezik ez a folyó, amely átlag hőmérsékletében ugyan csak megközelíti, de egy kis szakaszán eléri a 100°C-ot!
Íme a cikk: http://www.termalfurdo.hu/utitars/termeszeti-csoda-100-fokos-vizu-folyora-bukkantak--5256


----------

